# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  خطبت ورفضوني ... قررت ما أتزوج بعدها

## عاشق الحوراء

خطبت ورفضوني ... قررت ما أتزوج بعدها 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخواني أخواتي حبيت أطرح عليكم موضوع جديد بالنسبه لي بس هذي المرة أعرض عليكم قضيه يعيشها بعض الشباب يوم يخطبون ويرفضونهم من أول مره مايدورون غيرهم يحطون إيدهم على خدهم ويقولون خلاص ماحد بيرضى يزوجنا بنته ويكتفون من أول أو ثاني محاولة بالرغم إن البنات اللي يبن الستر ترس الديرة .... والمشكلة إن نحن مانبي اللي يبينا نركض ونذل عمرنا للي مايبينا .. ويقوم الشاب بعد ما رفضوه يتزوج من أجنبية أو إنه يعزف عن الزواج ويترك بنات الديرة وانا واحد منهم ترى هدا الموضوع سرى لكن من القهر الا اخدنى قلت لا زم اطرح عليكم الموضوع 
اوترى فى ناس واجد من ربعى لما حصلت ليهم نفس المشكلة راحو واخدو ليهم نسوان من خارج البحرين سوريا مثلا وناس اخدو عراقين او ما ادرى ويش 
في نوع من الشباب عندهم عزيمه واراده ليش رفضونا اكيد العيب فينا ويحاولون يصلحون هالشي اللي فيهم
واكيد الكمال لله سبحانه وتعالى وكل انسان ناقص ومافي انسان كامل 
ولكن انحاااول ان مانكون ناقصين بالدين والاخلاق والا البيزات والمظاهر الخداعه تراها ماتنفع ..
والبنات اليوم ادور المضاهر ولايهمة شىء غير انة تاخد واحد غنى لن اكثر البيوت التى مررت عليهم كلهم تقريبا اطلبون نفس الطلبات شقة او بيت سيارة راتب ما يقل عن مئتين دينار مهر وهو الاساس الف الى الفين دينار صالة ديجة ويش هلحالة وتقولون عرسو بنات يا الله دلونى على هدا الطريق
ملاحضتى على هدا الموضوع ووجة نضرى الخاصة اقول لوانا اشوف الحين المشكله مب من الشباب من الاهل اهل البنت اللي هاي الايام مبالغين صراحه في المهر دابحينة من اشروطهم وطلباتهم البنت ما ليها كلمة مسكينة فى البيت يوم رحن بيت الله يستر عليهم وطلبو اللى طلبوة قلن ليهم اسالو البنت فى هدة الامور رد علينا اخوها اتصورو لا اختى مالة كلمة وانا موجود طيب الاب مسكين جالس ولا حول لة ولا قوة المسيطر فى البيت هو الابن الكبر هدة حالة يا جماعة ترى بتواجهون اشكال ومصايب بس تتحرك وتقول انا باعرس جربو يا شباب او شوفو اوبعدين محد بيلومنى 
والحين عنبوووه هالشاب راس ماله شغله ومعاشه على قد حاله ارحمونا ايشوى يا بنات 
/ماراح أطول وأنتظر تفاعلكم في هذا الموضوع والسموحه
__________________ 

ملاحظة اخوانى هدا مسلس طويل وبة احدث شيقة ومعبرة لا يفتكم تابعونى راح اخلية لكم على حلقات تابعونى 
يحكى قصة اجتماعية لكن هدة القصة حدث لى انا شخصيا

----------


## My tears

قصه بالفعل تحكي عن مشكله يعيشها المجتمع .. بس شكله مجتمع بحريني .. <<< لأنه فيها دينار 

القصه حلوه وشيقة .. ننتظر الأحداث .. وفي النهايه نحكم .. تسلم أخي الكريم .. عاشق الحوراء ..

تسجيل حضور .. لي عوده أن شاء الله .. 


مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## القلب المرح

قصة واقعية وجميلة وكثيرا ماتحدث للبشر

وننتظر بقية حلقاتك اخي عاشق الحوراء ونتمنى ان تستعجل الحلقات نحن 

ننتظر باحر من الجمر لقد شوقتنا لاحداثها الجديدة 

ومشكور اخي وماتقصر ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه

وتقبل مني تحياتي..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بسم الله 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 

السلام عليكم 
اشكر الاخت العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا \\\ ماى تيرس \\\ وعلى ردودها الرايعة اولا اريد اخبر الاخت بانى انا بحرينى واسكن حاليا ايضا فى البحرين تعرفت على احد الاخوان من القطيف وشجعنى على الانضمام الى هدا المنتدى الرايع
بختصار .. 

القصة : بعد عقود عمل في شركات مختلفة لمدة تزيد عن ثمان سنوات لم استطعت ان اجمع مبلغ من المال يكفيني لكي اغطي تكاليف الزواج حيث كنت سابقاً من انصار: "لاتتزوج الا بعد ان يكون في رصيدك مبلغاً من المال".

لكن الواقع غير ذلك والحقيقة مرة وبعد عناء وطول سنين استطعت ان اجمع قرابة الف دينار والسبب اني اعيل اسرة مكونة من من سبعةاشخاص. بعدها تناسيت موضوع تجميع المال واتخذت القرار الذي سوف يغير مسار حياتي وهو الزواج.

كاي شاب اذا لم يكن لدي اختيار مسبق لشريكة حياته سوف يسال اهله ليجدوا له شريكة حياته. وهنا بداءة القصة.

الاهل: هل في راسك احد؟
انا: لا
الاهل: طيب اشي المواصفات التي تبيها في البنت؟
انا: مادري انتوا ادرى
الاهل: يعني شعرها، طولها، وزنها، خشمها،،،
انا: اهم شي تكون بنت حلال واصلها طيب ملتزمة ومتفهمة لوضعي المالي.
الاهل: طيب معليش بس في كثير من البلد بهذه المواصفات ليش حدد لنا اكثر.
انا: مثل ايش يعني؟
الاهل: يعني تشتغل ماتشتغل؟ كيف شكلها؟ يعني الحين تبينا نصدق ان مافي شي في بالك؟
انا: طيب الشغل مومهم .. بس الشكل مادري اهم شي تكون ملتزمة وتقدر وضعي المالي.
الاهل: طيب عادي بس نبي اكثر من كذا .. 
انا: طيب بالاضافة الى ماقلت انا احب البنت تكون طويلة
الاهل: غيره .. الشعر مثلا 
انا: احب الشعر الطويل ويكون ناعم نوعاً ما
الاهل: طيب عيونها
انا: شفيها!!؟
الاهل: يعني لونها اسود ابيض احمر
انا: انا احب العيون الملونة .. عسلية خضراء رمادية عادى
الاهل: عادي غيره قوامها مثلاً
انا: احب ان تكون رشيقة ومن النوع الذي يحافظ على رشاقته
الاهل: ولايهمك .. بس هذا يعتمد عليك .. طيب غيره مستوى التعليم مثلاً
انا: لا عادي اهم شي متعلمة وتعرف كيف تربي اولادى الشهادة مش مهمة
الاهل: طيب .. الاقربون اولى بالمعروف
انا: الي تشوفونه مع اني افضل اننا نقترن باسرة اخرى حتى نكبر العيلة

تذكرون قصة النبي موسى عليه السلام مع اليهود

المهم .. وبعدها كنت مبسوط وديم سرحان وكل يومين رافع السماعة واتصل عن الجديد.

بعدها تفاجئت بالرفض حتى من اقاربي .. 

احداهن: طلبت ان تكمل دراستها (تدرس في احد الدول العربية)
فقلت اللهم لاعتراض
ثم شرطت ان تعمل بعد التخرج 
من زود الوظائف .. تعتقد انها سوف تتوظف مباشرة .. قلنا لنا الله لامانع
يوم شافوا ان مافي فكة منا تعرفوا ويش اشترطوأ !؟؟ بيت ملك .. يقولوا وين بسكن بنتنا

بعدها سحبت نفسي بشويش وقلت حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

المشكلة مش فيهم المشكلة في الاهل انهم راحوا طلبوا القرب منهم مع انهم قرايبنا وكان ابوها ساكن عندنا ببلاش قبل النفط بس الدنيا دوارة.

قريبة اخرى يعنى من الاهل بعد: تدخلت خالتها في الموضوع قبل ان يتم اخذ وعطاء وطلبت ان تكلمني بالتلفون لاجيب عن بعض الاسئلة فلم يكن لدي مانع فنحن اقارب.
تفاجئت في اليوم التالي انها اتصلت بي في مقر عملي كيف حصلت على رقم التلفون الله اعلم وخذ يا اسئلة
س ج س ج س ج س ج س ج والكثير من الاسئلة لاتمت بالموضوع بصلة .. عموماً اول يوم هضمناه وللمعلومية استغرق وقت المكالمة اكثر من ساعة 
في اليوم التالي تكرر موضوع الاتصال وقد سببت لي الكثير من الاحراج اما م مديري بسب طول المكالمة الهاتفية مع ان احاول انهاء المكالمة بطرق دبلماسية واشرح لها اني في مقر عملي لا استطيع ان اناقش اموري الشخصية وطلبت منها ان تحدثني في البيت.
طبعاً قريبتنا اتصلت في نفس الليلة ولاكن في ساعة متأخرة من الوقت .. بصراحة انا من الناس الذين يحبون الا يتعدى الساعة ا لعاشرة. واذا باخي يطلب مني ان ارد على التلفون فقلت له اطلب منها ان تتصل في الغد في اي وقت بعد الساعة الثامنة مساءا وقبل العاشرة.
في اليوم الثالث اتصلت علي في مقر عملي مرة اخرى .. فطلبت منها ان تتصل في الوقت الذي حددته وان تكلمني امها مباشرة وان لايكون هناك وسيط حيث انها يتيمة الاب. 
في اليوم الرابع اتصلت علي في مقر العمل فقلت لها صريحة ان لا استطيع ان احدثكي من المكتب فقالت انها تريد ان تحدد لي موعداً لكي يستقبلني اخوها الكبير الذي يصغرني سناً. فقلت لا مانع وتفقنا على ان تكون ليلة جمعة وذكرت انه يريد ان يسألني اسئلة مهمة.
وبفارغ الصبر انتظرت تلك الليلة ولكنهم لسبب ما رفضوا مقابلتي قبل الموعد بساعات.
وبعدها احسست ان الموضوع لايجب ان يطول اكثر من هذا وكنت مستاء من الوضع مع اننا اقارب. وفي اول يوم عمل بعد اللقاء الملغى اتصلت بي في مقر عملي (لا اعلم سبب اصرارها على الاتصال في هذا الوقت ) وطلبت مني هذه المرة شيء جديداً وهو ان التقي مع زوجها ( لا اعلم ويش دخل زوج خالتها في الموضوع) خارج منزلهم لكي يسالني بعض الاسئلة كالكرنيش مثلاً .. طبعا لم استطع ان اكتم غضبي ولكن قلت لها لماذا انتي في الوسط لماذا لاتكلمني امها مباشرة؟ ولماذ لايستقبلني في بيتهم؟ فقالت انها بعد وفات ابيها اصبحت هي الوصي عليها وشرحت لي كيف ان اباها رحمه الله كان يدللها ولا يرفض لها طلباً ونريد ان نتأكد من انك الشخص المناسب وايضاً خوفا من لو ان لم يحصل نصيب ان يتكلم الناس ان فلاناً تقدم ثم رفض .. فقلت لها ان الوجه للوجه ابيض واذا سوف تتدخلين من الان وقبل ان يحدث شيء في الموضوع فانا اقدم اعتذار وانسحب بهدوء والزواج قسمة ونصيب.هدة القصة الاولى التى حبيت ان تقروها وتحكمو على الزمن اشلون تغير واصبح الاهل يتدخلون فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة الا خالتها وبعدها زوج خالتها او بكرة اخوها وماعرف بكرة بيطلع من بعد عموما انتهت القصة الاولى

قريبتي الثالثة ... اذا تبون تعرفون قو ا لو لي احداثها طريفة جدا ونتون الحكم شوفو ويش بيصير بكرة اكمل ليكم اوكى عاد شجعونى علشان اتحمس وعلمكم سوالف الاعراس والخطايب الى حصلت لى طول السنة احداثها

مشوقة ومحزنة فى نفس الوقت  بنسبة لى انا وبنسبة لكم ما ادرى

----------


## سهم الناصرة

ايه اخوي عاشق الحوراء الحال من بعضه احنا هالايام في القطيف يتباهو البنات بالصالة اول شرط انه لازم يكون الزواج في الصالة الفلانية وتلاقي سعر اليلة فيها كذا من وين نجيب لهم كل دا الشي مو كل البنات طبعا علشان لا يكون فيه زعل في المنتدى بس هدا 
الواقع ومشكور اخوي بس احنا اهون منكم 
تسلم اخوي على القصة ننتظر باقي القصة منك

----------


## My tears

حي الله أهل البحرين خيو .. عاشق الحوراء .. منور المنتدى .. وتسلم والله ..

قرأة الحوار الذي جرى بينك وبين الأهل حرف حرف .. وسطر سطر .. وعُجبت به .. كنت في البداية رجل متزن و مختبأه علامات الخجل على وجنتيك .. بعد ما آخذو معك في الكلام .. حتى توصلوا لما يريدوا الوصول إليه .. وهو مواصفات الفتاة.. وأهم شي مثل ما قلت ملتزمة ومتفهمه وضعك المالي .. 

وأنا شخصياً لا أحبذ اختيار المرآة بمواصفاتها .. بل بصفاتها الخُلقية .. 

وبعدها سردت مشكله أخرى في قصتك وهي تدخل الأهل في حياة أبنتهم .. ولاا  البعيد قبل القريب وبطريقة مزعجه .. وهذي مشكله بعينها .. 

عذراً عـ الإطالة بس هذا تعليقي على القصة .. 

وأشد على يديك لتستمر في الكتابة ..و ننتظر أحداث القصة المشوقة  ..

تقبل تحياتي .. أختك .. My tears ..

----------


## القلب الجريح

دوما يعاني الشباب من هذه المشاكل 

كان الله في عون الجميع 

قصص رائعة اخي الكريم 

لاعدمنا جديدك 

بالانتظار

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

تحياتى واشواقى لكل من تابعنى وقراء قصتى ومعاناتى التى عشت مع تلك المعاناة قرابة السنة ويمكن اكثر ولكن تلك الاحداث رسمتها فى مخيلتى اخوانى الاعزاء الكرام المحترمين الاجلاء

احدث طويلة قصص اجتماعية بحتة لا جديد فيها سؤى ادور من قرية الى قرية ومن مدينة الى مدينة حتى ارتبط ببنت ولم يساعدنى الحظ فى العثور على شريكة الحياة ولكن من خلال هدا المنتدى يمكن منكم استفيد وتدلونى على امر كنت اجهلة او لم يمر فى مخيلتى كل تك الفترة وانا اقول ما حصل لى هو كل من سوء حظى فى هدة الدنياء الفانية

اختى العزيزة مشرفتناء الغالية\\ mytears\\\

اشكرك من قلبى على هدا الرد الدى اخجلنى صراحتا ولا استاهل منك كل هدا الترحيب ولو انى اعرف اهل القطيف وطيبتهم لننى عندما اتى الى صديقى الدى دلنى على هدا المنتدى هو واهلة لا يعرفون مادا يقدمون لى ولا اين يخلونى وهدة اصلة المجتمع القطيفى الدى عرفتة فى حياتى وهو ايضا من منطقة الناصرة الجديدة

عموما تا بعونى وسمعو وقرؤ حيكاياتى وحكمو انا الغلطان ام الدهر والدنياء ظلمونى ام الناس نفسهم ظلام والله ما اعرف استفيد منكم ومن ارائكم وايظا انتم تستفيدون من احدث هدة القصة لانها اجتماعية والمجتمع الخليجى لا يختلف عن بعضة

----------


## My tears

تسلم والله .. هذا كله من طيب أصلك .. أخي الكريم .. عاشق الحوراء ..

ولوو ما في خجل بين الأخوه .. 

هذا أمتحان ربك عطاك ايه .. يشوفك تتحمل .. لو تعجز وتقعد مكتوف الأيدي .. 

واتمنى لك التوفيق .. وننتظر تكملة الحكايه .. 


مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك .. My tears ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تشكر أخوي عاشق الحوراء على طرح الموضوع

فعلاً الشباب يعانون جــــــداً جـــــداً من هالمشكلة .. 

بصراحة لما اسمع ان الشباب يعانون لما بيخطبون اقول بشنو يعانون؟؟

بس لما قرر اخوي يخطب وطبعاً مثل حالتك اخوي كل ما تقدم لوحدة ما يصير نصيب

واخوي تعقد قام يقول خلاص ما ابي اخطب .. اصلاً احنا لاعت جبدنا واحنا ندور له عروسه

بس بالرغم من هذه كله كنا دائماً نهدأه ونكلمه ونقول له كل شي قسمة ونصيب

المشكله ان البنات ما يبون يرتبطون لان يخافون على دراستهم .. 

لان لما الوحدة ترتبط تخاف ان هالشي يأثر بالسلب على دراستها ..

وطبعاً مو كل البنات بس تقريباً هذه تفكير الغالبية ..

ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم

اول مرة مشكلة كهذه المشكلة فكم عانيت منها اخي العزيز 

وبعض الاحيان لم الشباب تاتيهم مشاكل للوصول للزواج كهذه يفقدون الثقه في النفس

ونصيحة مني اخي لاتفقد الثقه في نفسك  بعد  هذه الصدمات فدع لك الثقه وكون لك فرص كثيرة لحتى تربح>>> جالسين في معركة هه


ومشكور اخي على لقي قصتك  الواقعية واتمنى لك راحة البال الدائمة

وتقبل مني تحياتي..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

نعود الى معاناتي في البحث عن شريكة حياتي

طبعاً لم يصيبني نصيب من الاحباط ودائماً اصبر حالي بذكر ايات من الذكر الحكيم وكذلك روايات من اهل البيت عليهم السلام.

طبعاً توقفنا عند قريبتي الثالثة (طبعاً كما ذكرت سابقاً هناك وقت مستقطع بين كل قريبة وقريبة )

قريبتي الثالثة كانت اختياري الاول من الاقارب ولكن اهلي لم يأيدوا قراري والسبب 
الاهل:انها الك شوي عليها (هذا ماذكروه اهلي) 
انا: اجبت شلون يعني
الاهل: يعني مربوشة 
انا: ماني فاهم
الاهل: يعني صغيرة عليك ودلوعة واجد (فارق السن 10 سنوات ولكنها مأهلة ) 
انا: هذا المطلوب انا محتاج من ادلعه
الاهل: على كيفك تراها حلوه وقمر بس سمراء وشعرها ناعم ولولا انها قصته كان يوصل القاع
انا: 
انا: طيب كلميها الحين
الاهل: عن الطيارة .. بكرة العصر
انا: لا لا 
الاهل: بكرة يعني بكر .. ولا تصير خفيف 

في اليوم التالي طبعاً الاهل كلموا ام البنت
وبالعكس كانوا في منتهى السعادة .. وامها قالت لنا الشرف وانحن من زمان ننتظركم وكان عندي احساس بذلك .. لكن لازم نسأل البنت الحين مو مثل اول وانتم ادرى.

هذا ماذكروه لي اهلي طبعاً ابو البنت يعرفني زين ويعرف اخلاقي وهم من قرايبنا من الطرفين الاب والام فكنت امشي والابتسامة شاقة وجهي وكانت عندي ثقة عمياء بان الموضوع راح ينتهي على خير انشاء الله والموضوع مسألة وقت.


طبعاً الحين تفكرون ليش رفضت 
بصراحة هي لم ترفض على موصلنا في بداية الموضوع لا وازيدكم من الشعر بيت انها كانت في منتهى السعادة ولكن .... نعم فيها ولكن ... من شدة فرحتها اتصلت بمين تتوقعوا
اتصلت بخالتها (البنتين بنات خالة) عرفتوها 
ايوه هي ... كان الخبر عليها كالساعقة وبدل ان تبارك لها قالت لها لا توافقي فبعد ان رفضته ابنت خالتك (طبعاً الكلام غير صحيح .. لكن الموضوع انتهى بسببها) تقدم لكم 
طبعاً البنت الدلوعة حساسة فقالت لا يمكن اوافق عليه ليش شايفني بديل (اخذتها العزة بالاثم)
شفتوا شلون انا محظوظ 

اه اه ثم اه ولا يهمك (نفسي تحدثني) كل شي قسمة ونصيب

طبعاً الاهل كان خايفين علي ان يحدث لي مكروه لاكن كنت في اعز كبريائي وافضل حالاتي النفسية

بعدها انتشر الخبر في ا لعيلة ولد فلانة تقدم الى بنات خالاته ورفضوه ... طبعاً وصل الخبر الى الجدة (عميد العيلة) ومباشرة عملت اتصالاتها لحل القضية ودي 
طبعاً اتصلت على ابنتها (ام قريبتي الي تدخل في الموضوع عرفتوها .. ايوه هي ) بعدها قامت الام بالاتصال على الاهل 
ام البنت : مرحبا
الاهل : اهلين شلونكم
ام البنت : بخير الحمد للة
ام البنت : اقول ويش اللي صاير
الاهل : ويش سامعة يا ام فلان
ام البنت : سامعين ان ولدكم تقدم لبنتنا وحنا رفضناه
الاهل : مو هذا الي صار
ام البنت : لا حبيبتي هو الي مادري وش فيها وانهى الموضوع
الاهل : ماني فاهمة
ام البنت : يعني مستعجل الله يهديه .. هذا زواج الواحد لايستعجل لازم احنا نسأل ونتحرى
الاهل : ايوه كلامكم صحيح (في داخل نفسي هذا لو ا نه غريب ويش بسون)
ام البنت : على العموم خليه يتصل علي ويكلمني مباشرة ولا يستعجل وماله الى طيبة الخاطر.
الاهل : انشاء الله 
ام البنت : وقولي له اننا لم نوكل احد عنا (تقصد خالة البنت) يالله مع السلامة
الاهل : مع السلامة

وبعدها تم تنظيم اجتماع طارئ داخل الحزب الانثوي في العيلة للرد على المكالمة
طبعاً بين مؤيد ورافض للصلح
وبعد المداولة قرروا ان يخبروني بالموضوع (طبعاً انا اخر من يعلم - نساء فيما بينهم- )

الاهل : الو
انا : اهلاً
الاهل : مشغول
انا : شوي قولي وش عندك
الاهل : لاخلاص اكلمك لما ترجع ا لبيت
انا: كان لاتصلتي .. يالله قولي احسن الك
الاهل : ام فلانة اتصلت 
انا : خير اللهم اجعله خير .. شخبارها
الاهل : طيبة بس تتوقع ويش تقول
انا : ...
طبعاً حكت لي القصة بالتفصيل ثم طرحت عليها المغالطات وبعدها استنتجت ان هو سبب المشاكل وانهم لم يخولوها بالتحدث عنهم. 

فقررت ان اتصل عليها ...

انتظرونا بكرة  او بعد يومين علىحسب الضروف ولكن اقول لكم تابعونى تعبت لن مثل ما قلت ليكم القصة طويلة يبغى لى اسبوع وانا احكى لكم

----------


## الغزال

الله يعينك يا اخى عاشق ويسر لك امرك ويرزقك بنت الحلال يارب سير ونحنو وراك ونتابعك موضوعك روعة وانا من المعجبين بهدا الموضوع وكرر شكرى لك وفى انتضار احدثك الجيدة

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

مشكور اخى العزيز الغزال على المرور واللة يعطيك اخى العافية وانتظر با قى القصة اخى الكريم

----------


## سهم الناصرة

اليوم 










بكرة 






والله صار اليوم سنة متى يجي عاشق اشتقنا له

----------


## My tears

والله حاله .. الله يعينك أخوك .. وتسلم عـ الجزء .. 

ونحنُ بالأنتظار ..


مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك .. My tears ..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]عدنا يامرحبا يامرحبا شرفتونا تابعو مجريات القصة 

وين وقفنا ... ايه ..

طبعاً نفشت ريشي وحسيت انه انا مطلوب ويجب علي ان اعزز من نفسي ولكني لم استطع ان اطيل فنفسي لاتطاوعني فتصلت عليها

ام البنت : الوه
انا : السلام عليكم ام فلان
ام البنت : وعليكم السلام شلونك .. شلون امك
انا : الحمدلله كلنا بخير ... اااا قول .. بخصوص الموضوع
ام البنت : شوف يوليدي انت حسبت ولدي (نفسي تحدثني "الظاهر جاها السيد في المنام .. اه لو السيد موجود رحمه الله كان قال خذها من الحين بعباتها)
انا : الله يخليكي
ام البنت : الزواج اخذ وعطاء وماهو بالعجل
انا : صج بس انتوا طولتوا وانا ماحب فلانه ( عرفتوها) تتدخل في الموضوع 
ام البنت : احنا نبي نطمن انك بتحط بنتا بعونك
انا : طيب والحين 
ام البنت : اصبر لين الجمعة ومنرد عليك بس مافي زعل
انا : لا .. الزواج قسمة ونصيب 
ام البنت : طيب ابكلم امك انا ليلة الجمعة .. مع السلامة
انا : مع السلامة

بعدها مدري وش صار فيني وكنت انتظر ليلة الجمعة بفارغ الصبر

وتم الاتصال وجاني الخبر كالصدمة الكهربائية بالرفض

طبعاً اكيد تبون تعرفون ليش مع انهم هم من بادر بالصلح 

هذا ماسوف نقصه عليكم غذا انشاء الله اذا كاتب لنا عمر 

وادا لا قدر الله ورفضونى راح اترك الاهل او باجرب الغورب يمكن احسن من الاهل لا نا بينى وبينكم انا احس انهم بيرفضونى عندى احساس لا من اتشوف مطاولة فى الموضوع اليوم او بكرة هلسبوع و الشهر وانا واحد مليت من الكليمات هدى هدا انا من الاهل ويعرفونى اويقولون لى بنسال عنك او بيتنا اوبيتهم مسافة قريبة ادا جاهم غريب ويش بيسون فية الله اعلم 

اسمعوا رد احد اصديقائى لى بعد ماعاش ويا احداث هدة القصة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرحباً بك اخوي على الماسنجر طبعا

ما أقول إلا .. الله يساعدك 

- الشباب يتعبون في الدراسة/ما يتعبون في الدراسة 
بالموت يحصلون شغل

- يحصلون شغل/ ما يحصلون شغل 
بالموت يجمعون حق مهر (لأنه حتى الشغل المخصص لهم براتب ضعيف)

-يكبر الشاب و يصير عمره فوق 35 و حزتها يسمونه معنس 

-يخطب بنت و ثانية و ثالثة و كلهم يقولون كبير/ مو عاجبني شكله/ راتبه ضعيف و و و و..

في النهاية بالمووووووووووت و الهلاك يحصل اللي ترضا به و تنكد عليه حياته و توريه النجوم في عز الظهر 

و البنات اللي رفضوه في البداية يعنسون 

و يطلعون مشكلة موجودة في المجتمع و هي العنوسة

و مشكلة موجودة في المجتمع و هي عزوف الشباب عن الزواج

و مشكلة موجودة في المجتمع و مشكلة و مشكلة و مشكلة وما تخلص المشاكل..

يعني الدنيا معفوسه و خبصه و ربك يعين..

و على فكرة لا تنسى انه وضعك خريج ثانوية عامة يقلل فرص حصولك على وظيفة أحسن
بالتالي راتب أحسن
بالتالي زواج أقرب من فتاة بالمواصفات اللي ترغب فيها..

وشوف العكس و ياليت عاد رواعي الخريجين والمتفوقين مرتاحين تراهم ايضا ادورون على اعمال ولا يحصلون يعنى درست ياخوك ولا مادرست فى هدا البلد نفس الشىء ولا تفكر وتقول لومكمل جان قبلونى البنات

عندهم كل شيء مضاعف و قس على ذلك يعنى اداكنت براتب مية وخمسين يمكن اراعونك ولاكن ادا كان راتبك اكثر الله يعينك على تلك الطلبات ياخوى

أقول الكسندر شرايك نطلع بحملة جديدة نسميها (العزوف عن الزواج) 

على فكرة اخوي 

أعرف واحد نفس حالتك كل ما يخطب يرفضونه وما ادري انقطعت اخباره هو تزوج الحين ولا لا 

بس آخر وحدة اخطبها وافقت عليه و بعدها غيرت رأيها 

ها بعد شتقول في هذه الحالة 

ومع هذا لا تيأس وحاول و ربي معاك و ان شاء الله تتوفق و تحصل البنت اللي تستاهلك 

**تحياتي** 

الان انا اقول عندى احداث واجد ونشاء الله بكرة بنطرق ليها لانى راجعت نفسى وقلت لا زم اجرب اخطب من غير اهلى انتضرو الاحداث التى سارويها لكم شيقة والله بس اتحملونى شوى عاد وشجعونى وعطونى ارئكم 
mytears  \\ اشكرك جزيل الشكر مولاتى على المرور ولكن هلمرة لازم اكيد عندك تعليق انتظرة[/align]

----------


## SlipNots

الله كريم اخوي وكل واحد زرقه والي الله كاتبه له
وهل الايام البنات الله يهديهم على المظهر وبس وقليل ياخذون الواحد على اخلاقه ودينه  احنا بزمن صعب 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## سهم الناصرة

اقول هونها وتهون اخوي عاشق الحوراء والله كريم

----------


## دمعه حزن

الله يكون بعونك اخوي

وان شاء الله عما قريب نسمع الأخبار الطيبة

انا صراحه عندي الواحد يأخذ من برى العايلة احسن

ولو كان من برى الديرة بعد يكون احسن واحسن

وان شاء الله نسمع الاخبار الحلوة عنك

موفق لكل خير

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## ghazooi

[frame="7 80"][glow=FFFF66]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عاشق الحواء
عزيزي حكاياتك كلها عبر والعنوان مكشوف وربك موجود وكل ظالم له يوم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وعسى ان تحبو شئ وهو شرا لكم وعسى ان تكرهو شئ وهو خيرا لكم
التجارب اللى مريت فيها الله يساعدك وماشاء الله عليك تكيفك والتحكم فى اعصابك شئ ممتاز
عزيزي اختيار الشاب للفتاة ليسى لغرض الاشباع الجنسى والاطفال
انصحك اولا الدين والانسجام الفكري لانهم ابواب عشق الطرف الى الطرف الثانى وتواصلهم بعيد عن المداخلات العائلية من كلى الطرفين لكونكم تكونون مملكتكم الخاصة بكم فعند دراسة الارض ومدى جودتها بختيار سليم ستبنى عليه بنيان سليم وانت تتطلع للمستقبل بأنهو يكون شامخا دون التأثر بأى عامل طبيعى من اعصار او زلزال هل فهمت قصدى عزيزى تفكر فى مدى صحت اختيارك لكى لاتأسف سواء انت او هى بعد فترة وخاصة بوجود اطفال لكون ان النقص والانانية او استعجال الانسان فى شئ لم يشئ الله سبحانه وتعالي له سوى ان يدخله فى هذة التجربة فكن حريص فيها ولاتنسى ان الاولاد تكونو انتم المسئولين عنهم فأى اختيار عشوائى ينعكس او انكم اظفتم اظافة جديدة على المجتمع بعكس ما تحث ان علية...
الله سبحانه وتعالى يختبر الشخص فى مراحل عديدة وايمانة والحمد لله عزيزى انت قوي الايمان بالله ولاكامل اللى هو وكلنا لدينا النقوص والعيوب والسعى ممتاز من ناحيتك لاكن نصيحة منى

 "خلها فى القلب تجرح ولاتطلع تفظح"

ولاتهدر وايد من فلان ولاعلان زين الامام على عليه نتعلم منة بعد النظر فى امور كثير ولا ينظر الى مستوى معين ويقف فية اختصر دروس كثير من سيد ومولاى الامام علي عليه السلام وعلى محمد وآل بيت محمد السلام..

وقظيتك بين قظايا تهون عزيزى فلو سمعت بقظيه واحد لنشق قلبك
 فقل الحمدلله على كل حال واحمداللهم على كل حال

لاتقف فى دائرة الاهل تطرق الى الخارج فهناك رزقا لك مكتوب من الباري سباحنه وتعالى والله اعلم بكل نفس وهى قريبة لابعيدة والحمدلله ربى العالمين..الله يوفكم عزيزى بحق صاحب المصيبه اليوم باب الحوائج على ابن موسى الرضا عليه السلام..مأجورين جميعا اعزائى..

صلاة الليل انصحك بها فأنها خير دواء لاصعب داء


تحياتى
Ghazooi[/glow][/frame]

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]السلام عليكم يامن تتابعون اخبار عاشق الحوراء وقصصة مع البنات اقول لكم اكمل باقى القصة لكم اليوم انا واعتكم كل يوم اكمل لكم اشوى حبيت اعدل عن اهلى وابحث عن بنت من خارج الديرة لكن الوالدة اصرت اتعيد الشريط هى واختى واخوى على العوموم انشوف وين وصلت انا وياهم تابعونى


الان نعود لقصتنا ياحبايبي هذه الامرة سوف اذكر بعض التفاصيل والله يستر علينا لاننفضح كانت امي مترددة بإخباري بالموضوع .. والسبب معروف ومن تردد امي عرفت الاجابة على العموم لم انزعج كثيراً قدر ما كنت افكر في سبب عرضهم الموضوع مرة اخرى ورفضى بعدها .. وبعد التحريات السرية اثبت ان سبب الدعوه هو تعتقدوا ماذا؟

السبب اني انا من انهى الموضوع في البداية وبعد ان انتشر الخبر في العائلة اعتبروه اهانة الى ابنتهم فقرروا رد ا لصاع صاعين وخصوصاً ان (عرفتوها) لازالة تددخل في الموضوع واخوها الذي يصغرني سناً ثارة غيرتها لما فعلته مسبقاً فلذلك اشاعوا اني اعدة النظر في موضوع التقرب منهم ومن ثم قاموا برفضي لاني غير مأهل لابنتهم 

بصراحة في بداية الامر احسست بالاحباط ولكن مع قليل من التفكر قلت انها ليست من اختارها الله لي .. وكان اكثر المتألمين هو ابي .. كان منزعجاً جداً وكان دائماً يتشاجر مع والدتي بسبب رفضهم لي 

بعدها حاولت مراراً ان ابداء من جديد ولكني اصبحت منعزلا مع الوقت واسأل نفسي لماذا ... لماذا؟ ماهو العيب الذي لا اعرفه؟

وفي احدى المرات جاءت اختي الوسطى على استحياء وطلبت مني ان نتحدث 
اختي: اشفيك قافل عليك الغرفة وماتجلس معانا مثل قبل
انا: مافي شي احب اجلس مع نفسي
اختي : يالله عاد .. لاتقول عن موضوع بنت خالتك
انا: لا انا اصلاً نسيت الموضوع
اختي : طيب هي مش نهاية الدنيا .. البنات في كل مكان ونشوف لك احلى منهم
انا: واضح
اختي : شكلك بعد ماخذ على خاطرك .. بس يا اخى تبيني اصدق ان مافي بنت في خيالك
انا: هاه .. ضحكتيني .. لو انا مثلهم كان من زمان تزوجت
اختي: تقصد مين!؟
انا: هذول الي مافي سوق الي تشوفيهم فيه ومش مخلين بنت بحالها وعاملين مافيا في البلد ولي قاهرني ان مافي احد واقف في وجههم .. لا وزيدك من الشعر بيت ان مايتزوجون الى من العوائل المحترمة
اختي: يا اخى البيوت اسرار وانت ماتري وش الي حادهم على انهم يرتبطون بهذي الاشكال .. انا مابي احط شي في ذمتي
انا: يابنت الحلال
اختي: بس انت ماجاوبت سألي؟
انا: الي هو؟
اختي: مافي بنت في مخيتك .. يالله عاد؟ 
انا: شوفي يابنت امي .. انا يوم كانت بنت عمي تدخل علينا البيت مع اني كنت اخجل اشوف عيونها لكن بعض الحيان .. 
اخى: ايش بعض الاحيان
انا: تذكر يوم كانت جالسة معاكي وانا دخلت عليكم بدون مادري وشفتها في غرفتك
اختي: عيني بعينك 
انا: والله العظيم تراني ماني متعمد 
اخى: بس هذة الحين متزوجة ياخوي
انا: في شي ماحد يعرفه غيري وغير اخوكي الكبير
اخى: طلعت لوتي من ورانا
انا: ظلمتيني .. لاتستعجلي .. كان وقتها انا لسة مخلص ثانوية .. اتذكر هذي الليلة بتفاصيلها ... كانت ليلة جمعة وكنا في منتصف الشتاء .. الجو قارص والسماء ملبذه بالغيوم .. اتصلت على اخي في وقت متأخر نوعاً ما وطلبت مقابلته.. كان اخي قلق لمكالمتي ولكني اصررت على ان لا احدثه عبر الهاتف ... 

سوف ا رجع بعد قليل انشاء الله لاكمل لكم ماذا جرى بيني وبين شقيقى الاكبر

والله تدرون خلوة الى بكرة  او الا بعدة حسب الضروف لا تستعجلون القصة طويلة وينكم اوين بتملون اكيد لكن ما علية ادا مليتون خبرونى راح انهى الموضوع على طول احبائى اوكى ولا موراضين ماعلية تحملونى اشوى[/align]

----------


## My tears

لك أخي الكريم .. عاشق الحوراء .. جزيل الشكر .. عـ الأستمرار في سرد القصه .. 

وتسلسل أفكارك رائعه .. لدرجة التشويق .. فأرجو أن تحافظ عليه .. ونريد معرفة أدق التفاصيل .. 

الأحداث يوم بعد يوم تتطور .. والله الدنيا كل يوم تتغير .. والناس تتغير .. 

والله يكون بالعون .. ويرزقك بنت الحلال ألي تعرف قيمتك .. 

ننتظر .. وتحية لصديقك صاحب التعليق .. 


مع خالص تحياتي .. اختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بسم الله 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 


ارجوا ان لاتحرموني من تعليقاتكم فهي لي دافع لاكمل لكم القصة

توقفنا بالامس عند ... اها .. نكمل 

توجهت الى بيت اخي فستقبلني بحرارة وكانت في وجهه الكثير من علامات الاستفهام.

اخي : اهلاانا شفيك خرعتني
انا: مافي شي بس طلبتك في موضوع
اخي : خير انشاء الله قول
انا: انا ابي اتزوج
اخي: نعم 
انا: انا ابي اتزوووووااااااااج 
اخي: هيهههي هيهيه هيهيهي هيههيه هيهيي هيهيهيي 
انا: اتكلم جد وشفيك
اخي : انت وين والزواج وين ... ومنهي هذي سعيدة الحظ ؟
انا: انت وش رايك في الموضوع اول
اخي : اول قول مين هي وبعدين اعطيك رايي
انا: بنت عمي فلانة
اخي: انت عندك خبر ان في احد متقدم لها وهم ينتظرون الرد
انا: نعم .. ادري .. صديقك .. مهدي
اخي: طيب يوم انت تدري ليش تبي تخرب على الرجال
انا: الزواج قسمة ونصيب وهم بيختاروا
اخي: وبعد تعال انت من وين بتصرف عليها وانت ماعندك شيء ولاتشتغل
انا: انا قصدي خطوبة وبعد ما اشتغل منتزوج
اخي: وتبي بنت الناس تستناك اربع سنين هذا اذا تخرجت وبعدها شوف متى بتتوضف
انا: خذوهم فقراء يغنيهم الله
اخي: اترك كلام الشيوخ الي لا يودي ولايجيب على جنب وتكلم بالمعقول
انا: استغفر ربك 
اخي: اقول علشان لانطول الموضوع الليلة جمعة وانا ابي انام 
انا: انا اسف اني ازعجتك ... بس راح ادور على شغل
اخي: انت مجنون .. ويشفيك ... ياسبحان الله بعدك صغير على الزواج !! وبعدين من زود الوظائف.
انا: استاذن انا .. مع السلام تصبح على خير
مسك يدي بشدة وواجهني
اخي: لاتزعل من كلامي بس لاتكبر الموضوع وضحك الناس عليك .. تصبح على خير
انا: وانت من اهله

طبعاً وتجهت الى سيارتي الكابرس مديل 86 واسرعت بدون ان اعرف انا متوجه الى اين .. ولكن احسست اني اريد ان اشكي همومي الى البحر وانا في الطريق وبدون وعي .. لم انتبه ان الاشارة حمراء فضغط باقوى ما لدي على المكابح ولكن دون فائدة فالشارع كان مبلل بالمطر مما ادى الى انزلاق السيارة .. كانت فقط طرفة عين وما ان فتحت عيني الى انا متعلق بين الرصيف والاشارة المرورية وامسكتني الشجرة المقابلة.

الحمد لله اني خرجت منها بدون اصابة فلولا ارادة الله لكنت في خبر كان

(اذكركم اني كنت اقص هذه الاحداث على اختي ... اكمل الحوار)

اختي: اها تذكرتي هذي يو تصدم في السيارة .. طيب ليش ماقلت لنا .. انت تعرف اخوك انت تعرف اخاك راس مالي بحث .. وكانت علاقتنا بها جداً شديدة .. يعني لو انك طارح الموضوع كانت صار شيء ثاني.
انا: الحمد لله على كل شيء
اختي: تعرف عورت قلبي يا يعنى يا انا 
(وعيناها امتلئت بالدموع)
انا: اشفيش الحين الموضوع منتهي
اختي : مافيني شي بش لايش ماتتكلم لنا (وهي تجفف دموعها)
انا: شوفي انا اضحك يالله عاد .. طيب بقولك عن وحده ثانية كانت صراحة في بالي بعد
اختي: صحيح من هي .. ولا اقول بروح اجيب لي شي اشربه اول .. اجيب لك شي
انا: لا لا .. شكراً
ورجعت اختي ومعها سلة الفواكه وهمت في تقطيع التفاحة
اختي: يالله قول .. وصوتها بالكاد يخرج لان فمها ملأن 
انا: تذكر يوم كنا صغار .. زمان .. يوم كنا نلعب "كنيس" و "محطة" "وخشيشوه" وغيره من الاعاب السابقة
اختي: ايه كانت ايام حلوه حتى اتذكر يوم تخنق اختك بالحب وانت تقلد علي بابا الي مع سندباد
انا: صج والله ماتنسي شي ... المهم تذكر فلانه بنت خالتي .. كانت تلعب معنا ..
اختي: ايوه اتذكرها بس هذه تزوجت واجد وهي صغيرة والحين عندها اولاد
انا: ادري بس ابي اقولك على الي كانوا في بالي لكن الزواج قسمة ونصيب
اختي: انا تصدق جبتها ... 
انا: ويش هي ! 
اختي: اختها ..
انا: مين؟
اختي: اختها يالغشيم .. صورة طبق الاصل عنها 
انا: بس اختها صغيرة واجد 
اختي: لا يامعود كبرت وخلصت الثانوية العام الماضي بس مسكينه ماتوفقت في القبول بجامعة مع انها من المتفوقات 
انا:من جد والله وش رايك
اختي: ولا يهمك من بكره الصبح اكلمها لك

خليكم ويانا لين نشوف ايش راح يصير معي ومع اختى هل المرة وشكراً 


تابعونى باى انشوفكم على خير لا تخافون باكمل بس لا تستعجلون اسوى اسوى


My tears حضورك اسعدنى كثيرا وردك شجعنى اكثر فى انتضار ردك الرايع اختى العزيزة

----------


## My tears

خطاك الشر خيوو ..وحمد الله على السلامة .. 

سبحان الله والدنيا حظوظ .. 

لا يسعني الوقت لتعليق .. فوقتي ضيق .. 


لك خالص تحياتي .. أختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بسم الله 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 

السلام عليكم 


خليكم معاى او شوفو حكمتة على البشر لكن اقولون الصبر زين وفى نفس الوقت مر

نكمل يالله نكمل

في اليوم التالي قامت اختي بعمل هذا الاتصال على خالتي 

الشغاله : هلو
اختي : مين انتي 
الشغاله : هو كان اي هلب يو
اختي: بلا هو هو ولا نو نو وين عمتش
الشغالة : سوري اي كانت اندرس ستاند هو دو يو ونت؟
اختي: بلا سوري بلا خرابيط .... هذي والله النشبه ... 
الشغالة: هلو 
اختي: ويا مال الصمخ وين ام فلان
الشغالة: ايوه ايوه دقيقة واحد
اختي: روحي راحت روح شيطانك انشاء الله قولي امين
خالتي: امين ... بس على شنو 
اختي: ها ه ه ه ويش
خالتي: انتي مو طلبتي من اقول امين
اختي: اي امين ياخالة .. اه اه .. انشاء الله تزوجيين 
خالتي: ايش 
اختي: الله يزوج عيالك انشاء الله 
خالتي: مشاء الله انتوا دريتوا ... كنت نواية اتصل على امك اليوم
اختي: بخصوص ... 
خالتي: بخصوص خطوبة بنت .. تقدم لها ابن خالتها .. وحنا على طول وافقنا عليه
اختي: اين ابن خالة لكن
خالتي: ولد ام فلان
اختي: والله مبروك ... يالله مع السلامة ببلغ الاهل

طبعاً اختي اتصلت علي مباشرة علشان تقولي الخبر

انا: فى العمل الان قعت اتفلسف علية شوى لانى ضامن الموافقة هل المرة حضرتى او متفائل اختي: هذا انا ... وعن الفلسفة
انا: اهلين 
اختي: بس حابة اقول الك انك مقرود .. مع السلامة
انا: يامعودة شفيش شو السالفة ... ارفضوا قبل لاتكلمينهم
اختي: لا بس تقدم لها واحد ووافقوا عليه .. تتوقع مين؟
انا: الف مبروك هذي الساعة المباركة .. مين؟
اختي: ولد خالتك ... فلان (يطلع اخو بنت خالتي الذي يصغرني سناً تذكرونه)
انا: من جد .. هو عناد ولا وش السالفة 
اختي: لا وزيدك من الشعر بيت ردوا عليه بالموافقة بعد يوم
انا: مشاء الله انا انتظر بنتهم اسابيع ودوخوني وسين وجيم وهم يوافقوا عليهم يوم ثاني 
اختي: بروح عنك 
انا: مع السلامة

عاشوا عاشوا ... ويش السالفة ... ليش انا منحوس 

نكمل لكم غدا انشاء الله مع مذكراتى انا وشكراً او شوفو ويش بصير وانتضر تعليقكم احبتى

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بسم الله 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 

السلام عليكم 

الاخوة والاخوات و بقية الزوار

هذه المذكرات عبارة عن ماحصل لي طبعاً مع اختلاف بسيط في ترتيب الاحداث بسبب ضعف ذاكرتي .. اتمنى متابعت هذه المعانات التي ربما قد تتكرر فتأخذون منها العضة والعبرة ... فلنتابع معاً بقية القصة 

طبعاً الكل يستغرب لماذا لازال انا في اطار الاسرة؟ الاجابة ببساطة جميع اصحابي وزملائي ومن اعرفهم وعددهم قليل ان لديهم فتاة في سن الزواج .. طبعاً نادراً مايحصل .. لكن انا غير الناس كما لاحظتم من ماسبق .. 

هل اثرت الاحداث السابقة في نفسي ... نعم نوعاً ما .. فقط تحولت في بعض المواقف الى شخص سريع الغضب وبدائت اميل الى الانعزالية .. الظريف اني كثيراً ما تراودني احلام اليقضة وحديث النفس بصوت عالي .. فربما مررت من جنب احدكم يوماُ ما 

مثل اني في سيارتي القديمة اسير في خط سريع يربط بين مدينتين واذا بي ارى احد السيارات من النوع الراقي متعطلة والسائق هندي لايعرف ان يعمل شيئ فاتوقف اعرض المساعدة على السائق الذي لايعلم سوى تشغيل السيارة واذا باب السيارة الخلفي يفتح .. واذا بي ارى فتاة في مقتبل العمر في غاية الجمال ورشيقة القوام .. تشكرني على توقفي للمساعدة وتطلب مني ان اوصلها للبيت طبعاً بعد تفكير قلت ما المانع فالمسلم ولي المسلم وبعد ان اوصلها تطلب من الانتظار وبعد دقائق يحضر ابوها ليشكرني ويطلب مني الدخول ثم ارفض وبعد محاولات عدة اوافق وبعد ان يتعرف علي يبدء بالحديث للزواج والتلميح لي ببنته الفائقة بالجمال .. ها وش رايكم اوافق .. طبعاً حبيت اذكركم ان هذا فقط حلم حلم ويقولون ولا فى الاحلام هدا انا حتى حلمى منحوس فية وما ان استيقض حتى اعود الى همي السابق.
هم ثانى اسمعو
مثال اخر هو اني اتجول في احد الاسواق للشراء واذا بي بشابين من النوع الفاسد يلاحقون فتاة تبدو على ملامحها الالتزام والعفة فتثور غيرتي لاوقف الشابين عند حدهما وااخذ نصيبي من الضرب لهدف نبيل وهو انقاد الفتاة البريئة ويبدء الناس بالتجمهر وياتي ابوها ليشكرني ... طبعاُ ماراح اكمل خذوا السناريو من الحلم السابق.

تبو غيره سوف اذكر لكم حين يلزم ذلك 

اصبح عندي هاجس البحث عن زوجة لا اعرفها لماذا ربما لخيبت املي من اخواتي لانهم بدائوا يملون من البحث لي عن زوجة .. 

وذات نهار كنت اشاهد التلفاز في حضور الاسرة وكنت سارحا في دنيا اخرى .. وكانوا يتهامزون علي 

اختي: ويش فيك يا انا جنيت وانشاء الله با هيم البرارى علشان اتقولون عنى مجنون صدق مليت يا اختى من هلمواقف ومن الهم الدى يلاحقنى ليش انا الوحيد الا بهدنياء يتمنى يا خد بنت يعينى يا ختى مو من حقى كل الناس ادا سعو فى هدا الاتجاة ما تسمع عنهم الا وهم من زمان جابو اولاد بعد قولى لى ويش اسوى من هدا الحض المنحوس الا مو مفارقنى قولى خلينى اسمع نصايحش
انا: لا ماجنيت بعد شوى بتسمعين عنى او بعد ايام قليلةاختي: اشفيك تتكلم من غير نفس امن بالله يا اخى والناس ما ماتت بعدة الدنياء فيها خير قلنا لك اصبر
انا: خيوه لو سمحتي الي فيني كافيني
اختي: زين لاتعصب وشي سوينا لك احنا تعلي صوتك علينا 
انا: صج ان كيدهن عظيم .. انا رفعت صوتي الحين
اختي: ابوي ... ابوي .. . شوف ولدك يهاوشنا
انا: انا هاوشتك الحين يا السوسة
اختي: ابوي شوف يقول عني سوسة
ابوي: يا ولدى انت من رفضوك وانت متغير الزواج قسمة ونصيب ياولدي وخلك زين مع اخوانكاو مع خواتك
انا: من جاب طاري الزواج اصلا ... وبعدين انا مابي اتزوج .. هونا .. بطلنا.. وكله منهم هم اساس البلاء هل خوات
اختي: سمعت ابوي وش قال
انا: انتي يا ام لسان الله يفكني منك ... 
اختي: شوف يدعي علي بالموت 
انا: ياربي ..
ابوي:ا شفيك ياولدي هدي شوي من اعصابك يا ولدى هدى اختك 
انا: يا يوبا انا مافيني شي وتكلم عادي معاهم بس هى دائما تتحجج بى\\\ انشاء الله تفهمون اعزائى الى لهجة اهل البحرين والله فشلة معاكم زين انواصل لكم تابعونى نرجع الى الموضوع
اختي: طيب وش تبي نسويلك
انا: مابي شي اصلا انتو مو مهتمين فيني .. انتوا الحزب الانثوي بس اما الاولاد لنا الله معقولة ماء عندكم صديقات فى المدرسة معقولة يا ختى والله ما اصدق انا بس ماتبين اساعدين اخوك 
اختي: احنا مو مهتمين فيك ولا انت حاط شروط معقدة 
انا: انا حاط شروك معقدة ولا انتوا قلت ليكم اريدها فقيرة اريدها مؤمنة بس هدى شروط لو انتو الى خليتون شروط وقلتون هدى احسن وديك افضل انا ما اريد من هدنياء غير نصيبى بنت شريفة مؤمنة تصلى تصوم تعرف حقوق الزوج هدى طلبات صعبة 
اختي: مو انت تبي طويلة رشيقة عيون ملونة 
انا: الظاهر انكم تتبعوا المظاهر.. انا قلت بنت الحلال .. وانت لي تقولوا البلد مليانا بنات .. اشرط بس
اختي: يوم رفضوك قال مايبي شروط 
انا: اقول لاتتقولي علي انا ماشرطت شي (طبعاً اذا تبون تعرفون ارجعوا الى بداية القصة)
اختي الكبرى تتدخل ..
اختي الكبرى: شوف يا اخى كان في بالي وحدة بس خايفة ماتعجبك .. فلذلك ماتكلمت 
اتكلمى يختى فرحينى منهية دى لا مو الحين اصبر اتاكد وارد عليك شوفو مو منى هى اختى الى تاجل السالفة ماعلية انتضرونى وياها ونشوف ويش بتقول
لي عودة وشكراً على المتابعة لا ترحون بعيد عنى يالى تبعونى خليكم ويايا وتسمعون معايا وتاخدون الموعضة والحكم من هدة القصص لانها والله طويلة 

انتظر تعليقكم ترى يهمنى كثير كثير

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بسم الله 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 

السلام عليكم 

توقفنا مع اختي الكبرى وسوف نبداء منها ايضاً

اختي الكبرى: بنت عمك .. بنت فلان
انا: مين هذول
اختي الكبرى: قرايبنا من بعيد .. البنت حلوه بيضاء وناعمة وعيونها واسعة وعسلية .. وباقي لها سنة في جامعة  البحرين  ويمكن اذا الله اراد تتوظف وتساعدك على مصاريف الحياة .. بس فيها شي يمكن مايعجبك
انا: انا مابيها تساعدني مادياً مثل ماا بيها تساعدني عاطفياً  محتاج عطف وحنان يختى بس بعيد عن كل الماديات انا انسان منحوس اريد وحدة تسعدنى وتحن على او بس و لاطولين فى السالفة.. بس ماقلتي لي وشي فيها؟
اختي الكبرى: ملتزمة واجد
انا: وهو المطلوب اليوم يختى الواحد شيدور لة متبرجة اكيد يبحث عن البنت المؤمنة الخلوقة المتعلمة تصلى وتصوم وتعرف حقوق الزوج عليها هدة البنت التى يرغب اكثر الشباب فيها وانا واحد منهم
اخى: لا .. لا .. مافهمتني .. البنية تقراء ولها نشاطات دينية كثيرة وملتزمة اكثر من ان تتصور .. وانت شوف انك  ويمكن ماتتأقلم معها.لبنية صاحبة حوزة تفهم يعنى شنو حوزة
انا: بالعكس اذا ملت عن الطريق هي تعدلني وبعدين ويش  فيها البنت الحوزوية ها .. كل واحد لبس بنطلون قمتوا تنظرون اله نظرة انه غير ملتزم يعنى انا البس بنطلون يعنى هدى البنت ما تصلح لى ويش هلكلام يختى فكينا الله يخلك ادا البنت موافقة انا ما عليش منى اكيد يوم ورة يوم اكيد بصير حوزوى هههههه

ابي يستمع بدون ان ينطق بكلمة

انا: ويش تنتظري كلميهم يا ختى ولى يصير اصير
اختي: كلم امك تكلم امها لاتنسى انهم يقربون لنا من الطرفين .. 
ابي يتدخل 
ابي: وانت على طول كلموا
انا: طبعاً بعد موافقتك يا ابى انا لم اخرج عن طاعتك يا ابى لازلت تحت تصرفك وانا احترم وجة نضرك يا ابى والا تقولة على الراس والعين انت تامر او شوف 
ابي: شوف يولدي في اشياء مايصير نتكلم فيها بس فلانة لا...
انا: ليش يعني .. وضح
ابي: البيوت اسرار وانا ما اقدر اتكلم الحين فى هدا الموضوع هدا الموضوع امك تعرفة من زمان عنهم


انا: طيب ممكن اعرف السبب يا ابى
ابي يطلب من بقية الاسرة بالانصراف ولما انصرفو تكلم معى وقال
ابي: ياولدي انت فاكر اننا نسيناك
انا: لا الله يخليك الي ولدى واشوف عرسك وعرس اولادك بعد ما فى اب ما يحب اشوف اعيال اعيالة
ابي: انت ماتعرف انا اشقد  فرحت لما انك قررت تتزوج
انا: الزواج سنة وانا اريد وحد بلحلال
ابي: مع انك طول هذي السنين وانت ترفض فكرة الزواج ودايم تقول
انا وابي نجتمع في ترديد نفس الجملة سوياً
(ما راح اتزوج الى بعد ان تسدد ديونك ونملك البيت وبعد ان اوفر مبلغ لتحصل زوجتي على العيشة الكريمة) 
احلام دهبية 
طبعاً الوالد كان مديون بملغ يقارب مائتي الف دينار ومجموع راتبي وراتب لايسد رمق العيش 

ابي: تذكر يم قلت الك ان ابي اشوفك متزوج قبل لاا موت ومابقى من العمر بقية يا ولدى
انا: ايوه اتذكر ويومها زعلت علي لما قلت لك ان مافي بنت ترضى بفقير.. واحنا فيها صار لنا اكثر من سنة وحنا ندق بيوت الناس ولا من مجيب .. وانا استغرب من ردك على بنت فلان مع انهم من عائلة فوق مستوى الفقر بقليل وانت تعرف ان هذه العوائل لاترفض عندما يتقدم احد للخطبة. يا يبه وش فيها البنت اختي ما قالت عنها الى كل خير؟
ابي: العيب مش في البنت يا ولدى..
انا: نعم ... اسف يا يبه بس ماوصلت للي تبي تقوله
ابي: العيب في ابوها ولا تسأل اكثر
انا: انت اثرت فضولي اكثر واكثر الله يخليك قولي "ولا تزر وازرة وزر اخرى:
ابي: ....

وش رايكم اكمل بكرة .. نشوفكم على خير

اشوف تعليكم ونتضرونى

----------


## My tears

السـلام عليكـم .. تحيـة عطـرة لـك أخـي الكريـم .. عـ القصـة الأجتماعيـة .. 

وكـل جـزء أغـرب مـن الجـزء إلـي قبلـه .. وهـالجـزء حليتـه بلهجـة أهـل البحريـن .. ربـي يحفظهـم .. 

وفـي الحقيقـة ألـي يجـي يقـرئ أجـزاء القصـة أول سـؤال يخطـر علـى بالـه .. 

ليـش مـازل فـي أيطـار العائلـه ..؟؟ بـس وصـل الجـواب .. 

وبعديـن يالحليـم .. سيـارة مـن النـوع الراقـي .. وبنـت حلـوه تطلـع منهـا.. أخرتهـا تطلـع حلمـة .. 

لـو أنـي منـك مـا أصحـى مـن النـوم أظـل طـول عمـري نايـم .. بـس عشـان أشوفهـا .. 

يـالله هـذي قسمـة الله .. وصـدق هـذه موعضـة .. وأتمنـى أنـك مـا أعلنـت اليـأس .. 

وشخبـار حالتـك النفسـه ..؟؟ عسـى بـس بخيـر .. 

ننتظـر الجـزء القـادم .. حامـل معـه أحـداث مشوقـة .. وتسلـم والله خيـو .. عاشق الحوارء ..

تقبل تحياتي .. أختك .. My tears ..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

تشكراتى اختى العزيزة واحمد الله انك رجعتى المنتدى مرة ثا نية فقدناك فترة ولا نعرف السبب عموما نسل ونسلم عليكم ونقول هلا ومرحبا ومشكورة ما قصرتين يعطيك ربى الصحة والعافية ولا يحرمنا من هدة الردود باقة وردة اهديها لك اختى  mytears

----------


## ghazooi

الاحسان من المحسن

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوان واخوات


طبعاً وصلنا الى موضوع ابى لم يخبرني ابي عن سبب رفضه للموضوع حيث تركني حينها بدون اجابة 
لكن بعد السؤال عن اب الفتاة اتضح لي سبب رفض ابي .. فقد كان سيء السمعة وبه شذوذ جنسي ويشرب خمر مما جعلني انسى الموضوع بهدوء.ولم اسال ابى مرة ثاتية لننى تحريت عن الموضوع لوحدى وسالت عن اب البنت وتضح انة سىء السمعة

بعدها مرت الايام ثم الايام ... ثم الايام 
وكل يوم يمر علي ازداد تعاستاً وهما 
واصبحت عابس الوجه شرس المزاج سريع الانفعال وانعزلت عن الاهل والصحبة 

حتى اتى اليوم الذي استجمعت اختي شجاعتها وطرقت باب الغرفة 
اذكر انه كان يوم جمعة حيث جرت العادة ان يتجمع افراد الاسرة هذا اليوم المبارك
الباب يطرق
طق طق طق !!
طق طق طق !!
انا: اجيب مين 
اختي: انا اختك
انا: مالي خلق اشوف احد اليوم
اختي: حتى انى .اختك العزيزة عليك..
انا: قلبي وجهك اختي: عندي الك اخبار زينه
انا: اخبارك مثل وجهك ورحى عنى اختي: طيب .. انا ماشية
انا: هي .. تعالي ... دخلي الباب مفتوح

تدخل اختي وتشعل النور الحجرة لاننى دائما احب الضوء الخافت فى الحجرة

انا: طفي النووووووووور
اختي: كيف اشوفك
انا: بشغل التلفزيون
اختي: شفيك جنيت انت
انا: مو شغلك
اختي: وش فيك مسوي روحك حساس واجد ومهموم.. روح حلق شعرك ودقنك شكلك مقرف وبعد كيف بتقبل فيك وحدة وانت بهذا الشكل.
انا: ظريفة ... اخلصي وش عندك اليوم وشنو سالفتك الجديدة
اختي: ماعندي شي وحشتني بس جاية اشوفك وسال عن احوللك
انا: طلعي من السالفة ...
اختي: شوف ياخوي .. ...
انا: قولي وخلصينا
اختي: ابي اعرف هل لازالت عندك رغبة في الزواج
انا: وش رايك يعني
اختي: مادري .. ابي اسمع بلسانك
انا: ايوه بعدى افكر فى الزواج قولى خلصينا
اختي: شوف يا اخى انا عندي وحدة واما اضن انها ترفض
انا: مين هذي
اختي: اول شي ابي اوصفها الك
انا: اول مين هي ثانى شىء ماتهمنى الوصاف كثر ما يهمنى تدينها وحجابها وسمعتها بغض النضر عن جمالها ولو قليل يكفى عندى
اختي: انتوا عجولين خلنى اوصفها لك اجنن يا اخى 
انا: مايهم كيف شكلها ياحبيبتي خلصينى
اختي: طيب يعني موافق عليها
انا: اول مين هي
اختي: صديقتي صار لنا اكثر من 13 سنة مع بعض واعرف اهلها عدل
انا: عندك وحدة وساكته ليش كل هلمدة
اختي: فيها شي ماتحبه انتة
انا: ماحد كامل الى وجهه
اختي: هي قصيرة شوي
انا: قصيرة شوي عادى
اختي: شوي عاد لاتعيب على البنية
انا: عرفتاه .. فلانة .. تعرفي انها في ليلة زفافك انا وصلتها مع خواتك ليلتها .. اتذكر انها اخر من غادر الصالة معنا
اختي: ايوه .. تراها مثل القمر وناعمة جدا جدا جدا وذكية وبيضااااااااااااء بس عيبها انها قصيرة
انا: اهم شي ترضى فيني
اختي: تراها رابية معاي وتعرف مستوانا .. وهي متواضعة جداُ وخجولة مرة
انا: فرحتيني .. الله يسعدك
اختي: ما قلت لك اعجبك انى .. والحين قوم معاي نجلس في الصالة
انا: لا .. 
اختي: ليش
انا: لازم اروح اقص هذي الكشة وعدل هذي اللحية نسيتي انا قريب اكون معرس جديد

بس خلاص .. نكمل غذا بعد ما اروح الحلاق واجى واشوف اتوصل ويا اختى الى وين تا بعونى ولا تستعجلون فى الحكم على القصة احدثها طويلة ترى اتقبل ارئكم بصدر رحب جدا واعتبرة حافزا لى

----------


## My tears

لي تعليق بسيط :S .. 

ما ذنب البنت أذا كان والدها بـ هالصفات الرديئة ..؟؟!

يعني البنت تتحمل ذنب أبوها !.. 

ما ليها نصيب في هالحياة .. 

وبعدين ليش اليأس .. خلي عندك روح رياضية .. 

والزواج قسمة ونصيب .. أذا ما في نصيب في الدنيا .. تلقاها حور في الآخرة ;) ..

وأشد على أناملك للأستمرار في الكتابة .. أخي الكريم / عاشق الحوراء .. ونحنُ ننتظر :) ..   


تقبل تحياتي .. اختك .. My teras ..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء الفكرة ليست في زيادة المشاركات ولكن في الوقت والذاكرة فصديقكم الفقير ضعيف الذاكرة واحتاج الى عمليات تنشيط  فى الهن والفكرفهناك الكثير من التفاصيل الممتعة قد نسيت ذكرها في المشاركات السابقة وسوف احاول الرجوع اليها اذا امكن .. سوف تكون هذه المشاركة مطولة  هدا اليوم تحملون اشوى نوعا ما فسوف اقوم بالكتابة بين الحين والاخر لاكبر قدر ممكن اولا اريد ان ارحب بلا خت الغالية (( maytaers))
و شكراً جزيلاً للمتابعة واتمنى للجميع التوفيق بحق محمد وال محمد.

توقفتا عند صديقة اختي الصغرى في مشاركتي السابقة ... لنكمل من هناك

هذه المرة كانت لدي ثقة عمياء بالموافقة بسبب ماذكرته اختي من علاقتها معها طول هذه السنين بالاضافة الى ماذكرته عن امها وتعاملها معها وان امها تعتبر اختي شقيقة ابنتها التؤم .. 
في هذه الاثناء تغير حالي الى شكل شاب متفاءل بالحياة 
وبداءت الحياة تدب في جسدي البالي وعادت الابتسامة الى وجهي .. ورجعت امارس نشاط حياتي بشكل طبيعي 
طلبت من اختي ان تحدث صديقتها بالموضوع قبل ان نتقدم بشكل رسمي حتى نعرف مسبقاً رد الفتاة وشرحت لاختي ان ذلك سوف يكون دافع قوي لي بسبب ما لقيت من احباط من ماسبق فكنت اكلم اختي بمعدل كل ساعة فقط لاحثها على ان تلمح للفتاة لكن دون جدوة وكانت اختي تتعذر بانها هي سوف تقرر الوقت والمكان المناسب .. ودائماً ما حاولت ان استعجلها قبل ان تبداء الدراسة فمعروف عنها انها من الطالبات المجدات ولا اريد ان يشغلها الموضوع على دراستها.

وذات صباح وكان يوم خميس على ما ظن اتصلت علي اختي لتخبرني انها تريد مقابلتي في البيت .. فسألتها لماذا؟ فاصرت على ان لا اسأل .. وبما انها صاحبت الربط بيني وبين عروسة المستقبل .. فقد كانت كلمة حاضر لاتفارق لساني في مخاطبتي معها. وهذا مادار بيني وبين اختي ذلك اليوم.

انا: صباح الخير شلونك
اختي: الحمد لله .. فطرت؟
انا: الحمد لله فطرت من زمان.
اختي: ويش العصير الي تشربه .. ترى منجا مافي بس في برتقال وجريف روت 
انا: تعرفين اني اموت في المنجا بس انا هنا مش حق العصير
اختي: طبيعي وببلاش .. بجيب لك ليمون كان تهداء شوي
انا: تعالي مابي شي

واتبع اختي الى المطبخ

اختي: منت خسران شي شكلك دابل ويبيلك فيتمينات .. ترى الزواج يبيله اكل واسأل اصحابك
انا: خلينا في الموضوع الي جايبتني من شأنه
اختي: شوف يعني لو ما اتصلت ماتجي ولا الدنيا مصالح
انا: ماتجوزي عن عادات .. وسوء الضن .. انتي تعرفي اني ما اخلي من الزيارات الك والى بقية اخواني
اختي: طيب انا جايبتك وانا متاكدة انك تعرف ليش
انا: اكيد من شان العروسة
اختي: عليك نور

اختي تنتهي من تقديم العصير وتقدمه لي وتتقدمني متوجه الى الصالة

اختي: شوف ياحبيبي مثل ما انا اختك فلانة صاحبتي ومش اي صاحبة
انا: طيب .. ويش تبي تقولي
اختي: ان لو صار لو سمح الله نصيب ابيك تحطها في عيونك ترى البنت حساسة واجد
انا: بدون ماتوصين حريص
اختي: وبيك تعمل المستحيل علشان تسعدها
انا: يا خيه هذي بتصير زوجتي وام عيالي 
اختي: ايه عارفة بس انا بجلس بمدحك فيك للبنت مش بعدين تفشلني وياها
انا: لاتقولي الى الصحيح ولاتكذبين على البنية .. اهم شي ترضى فيني كشخصي مش علشان شي ثاني 
اختي: البنية انا اعرفها زين خلوقة ومتواضعة ولاتهمها النقود ابداً ابداً
انا: الحمد لله طيب ليش ماتستعجلي وتكلميها
اختي: انا ابي منك عهد انك تقدرها وتحترمها ومانبي نسمع مثل شباب هذي اليومين ياخذ البنت ثلاثة اشهور يجلس يتحايل عليها يمين وشمال واذا اختلفت معه في الراي فسخ الخطوبة لا ومايخلي كلمة على البنت بعدها.
انا: انتي شايفة اخوك كذا؟
اختي: لا بس انت معنا شي وبرى البيت شي ثاني من يدري
انا: لا تخافي انا مستحيل اجرح شعور اي بنت وانا اشك في رجولة الي يستقوون على البنات
اختي: كلام المسلسلات هذا مانبيه
انا: انشاء الله
اختي: اوعدني .. 
انا: اوعدك اني ...
اختي: وقف .. وقف 
انا: ويش فيش
اختي: امسك القران
انا: انشاء الله اوعدك اني احط البنت في عيوني واني ماقصر عليها بشي انا اقدر عليه
اختي: الحين اطمنت ... بس غريبة ... صاير فقيل يعني
انا: وش قصدقك
اختي: يعني تعرف انها صديقتي من 13 سنة وماطلبت تشوف صورتها
انا: اختي انا الشكل مايهني اهم شي الجوهر .. انا مادري ليش انتوا لسة فاكرين ان الشكل يهمني
اختي: لا .. بس المتعارف عليه .. او مايسمى بين قوسين النظرة الشرعية ..
انا: انا مادري بصراحة جت الفكرة في راسي بس استبعدتها .. انا متردد .. وخايف 
اختي: اول شي حبيت اوضح لك انك مش علشان انا اختك بخليك تشوفها بس لاني عندي يقين بصدق نيتك للزواج وبعدين الصورة عادية مافيه شي لا متبرجة ولا شي .. بس حبيت افرجيك ان عندنا جمال طبيعي احسن من الي مصبغين ولي مسوين عمليات تجميل في التلفزيون.
انا: مادري بصراحة
اختي: بكيفك
انا: خلاص هاتي الصورة
اختي: كلكم كذا ... مسوي نفسة ثقيل 
انا: يالله عاد ماصار هذي بزوج اخوها تبي تكسر عينه تقول مسويه له معروف بذله فيه
اختي: شوف بس يوافقون ابي الحلاوة انا اقول لك ها
انا: ولا يهمك هم يوافقوا بس
اختي: تعل قرب .. شوف

انظر الى الصور لمحة سريعة واغض نظري

اختي: مشكل .. لحقت تشوف 
انا: مادري اول مرة اشوف بنت 
اختي: نالت عليك ... يعني انت ماتشوف تلفزيون
انا: لا ... شعور غريب ... انا شفت بنت محرمة علي
اختي: يالمجنون هذي بصير زوجتك عن قريب

جسمي يرعش وبداءت اعرق

اختي: شفيك .. وجهك صار احمر ... وش رايك فيها 
انا: بصراحة حلوة واجد
اختي: انشاء الله تكون من نصيبك يارب وتفكنا من همك
انا: امين يارب ... طيب متى بتكلميها
اختي: شوف يا النحيس ... بكلمها الليلة بس ابيك تسبح وتتنظف وتتعطر وتتعدل العصر
انا: ليش
اختي: اتصلت علي البارح وكانت تبيني اروح السوق معاها وكان كل مرة اروح معاها السوق يوصلنا اخوها .. بس اخوها في السفر الحين وانا قلت لها اني بكلمك تودينا ووافقت 
انا: آآ يا الشيطونة ... وش هذي الحركات
اختي: حركات وجهك بعد .. شوف لاتفكر شي غلط انت بصير سواق لنا لا اكثر
انا: سمعا وطاعة
اختي: منها تشوف خشتك .. ولاتفشلنا خليك لبق ولا تتليقف ولا تسوي روحك ظريف وثقل
انا: انشاء الله .. شايفتني مطيور
اختي: يارب بحق الخمسة الاشباح تفكنا من هذا وتزوجه يارب
انا: امين ... المهم بروح انا اغسل السيارة حالتها حالة
اختي: طيب لاتنس تجيني الساعة اربع ونص زين
انا: انشاء الله مع السلامة
اختي: مع السلامة

اتوجه الى الباب الخارجي مع رفقتي اختي

اختي: شوف
انا: نعم
اختي: موضوع الصورة ... لايطلع لاحد .. هذا الشي بيني وبينك زين .. يعني لو ماتمت الموافقة لاتجيب طاري الصورة.. انا راويتك الصورة وبدون ما استأذن منها .. الله يسامحنى ويعلم حسن نيتي.
انا: لا نشاء اللة ولا يهمك .. انا اصلا نسيت موضوع الصورة انتي ذكرتيني فيه

وبعدها كانت سعادتي لاتوصف وكنت اطير من الفرح ... وفي تمام الساعة الرابعة والنصف ذهبت الى اختي

اختي: شفيك جاي بدري .. السلام عليكم
انا: وعليكم السلام .. الحين اربع ونصف
اختي: يالمرجوج الساعة الربع الحين 
انا: مسافة الطريق طيب
اختي: يالله خمس دقائق واجهز

انتظر في السيارة وتتضاعف الخمس دقائق الى ثلث ساعة

اختي: تأخرت عليك
انا: لا 
اختي: انت جيت بدري 
انا: طيب هي جاهزة
اختي: ايوه اتصلت عليها قبل لا اركب السيارة

نتوجه الى بيت عروسة المستقبل ثم تدخل اختي لتناديها وتسلم على امها

اختي: شوي وتجي
انا: تعرفي انا كل مرة اوصلك ابي اسألك .. فلان ويش يصير لها
اختي: اخوها تعرفه
انا: كان معاي بثالث ثانوي في نفس الفصل
اختي: هو في السفر الحين
انا: الله يوفقة ماكنت اعرف انه هو .. كنا اصحاب .. اكيد راح يتذكرني لما يطرون اسمي له
اختي: انشاء الله .. اشوف كل العوامل من صالحك اخوها وتعرفه.. وصديقتي .. وامها تأمني عليها .. قبل شوي تقول انا ارتاح الك اكثر من بد صديقاتها لما تطلع بنتي معاش
انا: الحمد لله

تركب صديقت اختي سيارتي القديمة وتسلم فارد السلام بهدوء واذهب بهم الى السوق وكنت صامتا طول الوقت وكانت تهمس لاختي من خجلها وحيائها بحيث كان من الصعب ان اسمع حوارهما وبعد وصولنا كنت بصحبتهما وكنت لا اعلم ماحل بي فهي ليست المرة الاولة التي اصحب اهل الى السوق لكن هذه المرة كنت مرتبكاً جدأُ وهناك حص موقف زاد من تصبب العرق على وجهي حين طلبت اختي من بعض النقود والسبب ان صديقتها احبت ان تشتري شياء والمبلغ النقدي لايكفي لديها ولملك المحل ادات صرف لنقاط البيع .. فاعطيت اختي المبلغ المتبقي وكان عشرين دينار وشكرتني وطلبت مني ان اذهب الى اي صراف لترجع المبلغ لي وكان هذا اول حوار دار بيني وبينها .. فقد رفضت ان استرجع المبلغ وقلت لها اعتبري المبلغ من عن اختي .. ولكنها رفضت واصرت ان استرج المبلغ.

كانت شخصيها قوية جداً بحيت ان لم اصدق بسبب شدة حياء البنت وخجلها اني اخذت المبلغ 

بعدها اخذت اختي على انفراد وطلبت منها ان تفاتحها في الموضوع ... وبعدها اوصلتهم الى بيت صديقت اختي لتتعشى عندها ووعدتني اختي عندما انزلتها انها سوف تطرح الموضوع الليلة

وهذا ما تم .. فبعد العشاء صارحتها في الموضوع .. وبعدها استرسلت اختي بطرح محاظرة طويل عريضة عني.

طبعاً كلكم مشتاقين لمعرفت ردة فعل الفتاة

انتظرونا بعد كم يوم  انشاء الله نواصل ولا تحرمونا من تعليقكم مهم عندى كثير جدا جدا

----------


## الغزال

كلنا مشتاقين لك والى مواضيعك الرائعة والله انت فعلا كاتب مميز وتستاهل كل خير اخى واصل اخى ونحو انشاء الله من المتابعين لك واتمنا فى نهاية هدة الاحداث ان توصلنا اخر المطاف واخر اخبارك حتى نفرح معاك ونسوى لك عرس كبير فى المنتدى مع باقى قراء هدا الموضوع الرايع اننتضر بفارغ الصبر اخر احداث هدة القصة انها حقا مشوقة لمعرفة هل وفقت ام لا فى الاخير هدا ما نريد معرفتة ودمت مميز دائما ونصيحة لك اصبر والصبر مفتاح الفرج وادا ما حصلك الشرف فى زواجك فى الدنياء ففى الاخرة حور عين لا يفوتك ادا كنت تقدر تصبر

----------


## My tears

(H)  (H)

ننتظر .. ومتشوقين لردة فعل الفتاة .. 


تقبل تحياتي .. اختك .. My tears ..

----------


## بنت النجف 2002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
القصة غاية في الروعة وعلى قولتهم شر البلية مايضحك 
الله يرزقك ببنت الحلال اللي تناسبك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تابع قصتك فنحن معك
والسلام 
 :(

----------


## بنت النجف 2002

[size=7]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وصل اللهم على محمد وآله الطاهرين
كثيرة هي القصص التي نقرأها ونتعض منها قصتك تميزت بمميزات كثيرة منها الصبر وأن بدت المواقف في بعض الأحيان بالعصبية جميل أن توجد طالبات حوزويات وأنا الأن أدرس أيضا في الحوزة ووراي بكرة جلسة من الصبح وجالسة أقرأفي قصتك جدبتني كثيرا بس لاتطول وايد وقد عايشت بعض مواقفك حيث تقدم لخطبتي 3شبان ولم يكن نصيب والحمدلله ربي العالمين فالله أعلم ماينفعنا وماهو الصالح والضار لنا وأتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/size]

----------


## بنت النجف 2002

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ليش ماكملت القصة ألحين عاد بس نشبك ونفصل أنا متحمسة جدا لها 
سلام عليكم

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

اها ... الحين انا متأكد سوف يقول البعض ... اوهههههههووووو ... ماراح نصبر اسبوع كمل فقط الى رد الفتاة.

وانا اجيب لمتابعي القصة ... سمعا وطاعة 

طبعاً في اثناء ما كانت اختي تتكلم عني طلبت منها التوقف عن الحديث عني 
فكانت الدهشة واضحة على وجه اختي وخشت انها ترفض
لكن بعدها قالت اني اعرفكي منذ اكثر من 13 سنة وانا اثق بكي لدرجة لا تتخيليها 
وانتي كاتمت اسراري واعز اصدقائي وانا لم يخطر في بالي في اي لحظة هذا الامر ولكني لدي ثقة انكي لن تطلبي من هذا الامر الى وانت متأكدة من ان اخاكي سوف يسعدني 
تنهمر عيناي اختي بالدموع وتضم صديقتها عندما لمحلت لها بلموافقة على اخوها المسكين ومن دموع الفرح انهمرت اختى ولكن


طبعاً حضرت على الساعة العاشرة لاصطحب اختي الى بيتهم كما اتفقنا مسبقاً

وطول الوقت ونحنو فى السيارة وانا احث اختي على الحديث وهي ترفض ولا تريد الكلام وتضحك ... الى ان وصلنا بيتهم 

اختي: ماذا تتوقع؟
انا: مادري؟
اختي: ماراح اقول لك
انا: اقول الاجابة واضح على وجهك .. الابتسامة شاقة وجهك
اختي: اقول الحلاوة اول
انا: مصالح ... حتى بين الاخوان مصالح
اختي: البنية تقول مابتشوف احسن مني حماة
انا: اقول الحين انا بتزوجها ولا انتي
اختي: يالاهبل امزح معاك .. البنت ماعندها مانع
انا: والله .. طيب متى نكلم اهلها 
اختي: بكرة الجمعة انشاء الله العصر انا بكلم امها
انا: ليش مانسوي زيارة ... وتاخذي الوالدة وخواتي معاكي
اختي: لا مو لازم انت ماتعرف علاقتي مع امها كيف .. والحين عادي ترى
انا: على كيفك
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دكر الله ورسولة فى كل لحضة فى حياتى

ومن العدل ان اتكلم عن نفسي قليلاً حتى تعرفون انه ليس لدي اي علة اطلاقأ فانا شاب مرتب لبق حسن المظهر متعلم متماشي مع متطلبات العصر لا اعاني من اي مرض يذكر ولله الحمد اكره الادوية والمستشفيات وامارس رياضة اعتقد يكفي.
ولا اعانى من اى مرض محب اهل البيت مصلى وصايم شهر الله مادا تريدون تعرفون اكثر ارسلت لى عدة رسايل خاصة يقولن فيها يمكن انك تعانى من امراض او سو اخلاق اقول لكم وبصراحة تامة والى كل عضو والى من ارسلى اى رسالة يريد معرفة اى شىء عنى انا لا اخفى عليكم شىء ولا عندى شىء يخفا ها انا ارد وبكل شجاعة واقول انا والحمد لله معافى من كل الامراض وصحتى طيبة واخلاقى عالية اما عن تكملة القصة انشاء الله اكمل لكم الاحداث تراها احداث شيقة ويقولون ومنكم نستفيد استفيدو من اخطا غيركم لعلا وعسى يمر اى عضو او عضوة بهدة المراحل وبهدة الحدث الخاص من نوعة  

طبعاً بعدها كنت في غاية السعادة التي لاتوصف لدرجة اني لم استطع النوم وكنت احس بطاقة تدفعني للحديث مع اي كان ... فتصلت على اقرب المقربين لي من اصحابي وابلغته بالخبر فكانت ردة فعله مغايرة لما توقعت .. اليكم الحديث الذي دار بيني وبينه

سنوصفه بالرمز "م"

انا: شوف انا جاينك ابي اقول لك شي يفرحك
م : ياعمي مايحتاج اصلا واضح على وجهك .. ها قولي بنت مين
انا: ماش رايح اقولك .. سر لين يوافقون
م : افا يعني تخش عني .. ماضنك تسويها
انا: طيب .. طيب .. علشان هذي المرة الموافقة 100% راح اقولك .. من بيت فلان 
م : إلا من بيت فلان .. ونشاء الله فلانة 
انا: ليش .. وانت شلون عرفت اسم البنت
م: اقولك اذا تاخذ من هذا البيت لا اعرفك ولاتعرفني
انا: وش قاعد تقول انت اذا ماتتكلم الحين انا الي بروح عنك 
م : شوف بقولك بس اياك تقول لحد انا الي تكلمت 
انا: قول .. تراك اقلقتني
م : فلانة ترى تكلم واحد في التلفون وطلعت معاه مرة وهو قال لي بعضمة لسانه انه عمل الفاحشة معاها

طبعاً الخبر نزل علي كاساعقة واحسست بدوار

انا: ماني قادر اصدق .. مومعقول
م : الكلام وصلك .. وانت بكيفك
انا: مين هذا الي تقول طلع مع البنت .. انا ماني قادر استوعب
م : شوف انا بقولك بس كان تصدق .. فلان .. 

فلان هذا معروف عنه انه مغازلجي وصاحبي هذا ماخذ اخته .. على العموم انا وقتها اصبحت مثل المجنون .. وليست لدي القدرة على التفكير الذي عملته فقط اني اتصلت على اختي وطلبت منها ان لا تستعجل وتكلم ام البنت بالموضوع .. وطلبت مني بصراحة لماذا وخصوصاُ بعد ان البنت تتوقع الحديث عن الموضوع مع امها غذاً .. فاجبتها باني احتاج بعض الوقت لافكر في الموضوع ولان السبب لم يقنعها الحت بالسؤال .. واخيرا قلت لها ان شخصاً ما اخبرني انها تعرف شخص بالتلفون فقط .. طبعاً الخبر لم يعجب اختي ونعتت صاحبي بالكذب وقالت ان البنت في قمت الادب والاخلاق والخجل وانا اعرفها منذ فترة طويلة جداً ومستحيل ان تكتم عني مثل هذا الموضوع لو سلمنا مسبقاً بصحته .. وكانت اخر كلمات اختي حرام عليكم .. والله العظيم حرام عليه .. تقصد من اوصل لي الخبر

طبعاً الموضوع توقف الى هنا... لم استطع ان انام يومها اولا من السعادة وبعدها من هول الموضوع ولكني ما ان اخذة قسط من الراحة وبعد الصلاة على محمد وال محمد بداء عقلي يعمل وافكر بشكل سليم.

اتصلت على صاحبي "م" وطلبت مقابلته وبالفعل لبى طلبي وتقابلنا ودار بيننا حديث طويل ..

انا: ابي اعرف اول شي كيف قريبك فتح الموضوع معاك وتكلمتم عن فلانة وكيف عرفت قبل لا اقولك اننا سوف نتقدم لها
م : بصراحة بعد ماعرفت عدد الي رفضوك وخصوصاً من اقاربك وبعد ان طلبت مني ان ابحث لك عن بنت الحلال .. ذات يوم كنت اتحدث مع زوجتي وكان بحضور اخيها (المغازلجي ) عن فتاة لك فكانت تقترح علي بنات خالاتها ورشحت احداهم لي بسبب انها كانت زميلة دراسة مع احدى شقيقاتي وتسألت عن سبب الذي يجعلك تعتمد علي في البحث عن زوجة ولماذا ليست شقيقاتك كما جرت العادة فاجبتها باننا مثل الاخوان .. الم اكن صادقا عندما نعتك باخي 
انا: نعم نحن كا الاخوان ولكن مادخل ماذكرة بسؤالي
م : لاتستعجل .. بعدها تسائلت لماذا لايتقدمون الى فلانة .. صديقت اخته منذ الصغر وهي في قمت الجمال بدون مبالغة ولن يجدوا احلى منها في المنطقة
انا: اها وبعدين
م: اجبتها اني لا ادري ...
انا: وبعدين
م : بعدها خرجت ولحق بي اخوها (المغازلجي )

ودار بينا هذا الحديث

: شوف فلان هذا صاحبك ويعز عليك ولا مايهمك امره
م : الى صاحبي وش فيه
: اذا تقدم الى فلانه امنعه تراها لاعابه
م : لاتقول 
: اقولك الكلام وصلك
وبعدها خبرني عن علاقته معها ورتكاب المنكر

انا: شوف يافلان انا هذا الكلام كله مش داخل دماغي عارف ليش
م : ليش ..
انا: انا مش بهذي السداجة والكلام الي قلته يضر اعراض ناس واقولك ادا انت موتاكد من كلامك احسن لك خاف الله من هدا الكلام ترى بتدخل بسببة النار ولا ترمى فى اعراض الناس بهدة السهولة انت صديقى اوكى لكن ما ارضة تتهم الناس فى اعراضهم ادا كنت مو متاكد ترى اتشوف عداب الله ولا تضلم المسكينة 
م : وش ذنبي انا انا نصحتك فقط لاغير ولا تتهمنى بانى انا ارمى فى اعراض الناس انا ايضا مثلك سمعت هدا الكلام من شخص وحبيت انصحك فقط
انا: شوف يافلان انت الحين مش بس تشوة سمعة البنت ولكنك ايضا تسيئ الى اختي بطريقة غير مباشرة
م : لا ماكان قصدي والله وختك مثل اختى ولا تقول هلكلام وتكبر السالفة
انا: شوف يافلان انا اثق في اختي وامش بس كذا اثق بعد في صديقاتها واحسن الك لاتنشر خبر مثل هذا الى وانت متأكد الف فى الالف
م : اعوذ بالله انا فقط نقلت الك الا سمعتة مش الاشفتة
انا: شوف يافلان بالرغم انا اصحاب لكن هذي اعراض وانت تعرف اش قد تأثيرهذي الاشاعات في مجتمعاتنا ... ابيك تسأل فلان وتتأكد من القصة احسن الك واله لانكم اثنينكم قدطعنتم في عرضي لايجيكم شي مايسركم
م : هدي شوي لاتكبر الموضوععاد انا: انا الحين هادي .. اتمنى انك ماتتأخر علي في الرد .. مع السلامة

طبعاً اختي ماراحت داك اليوم الى بيت البنت وفي نفس الوقت زادت الطين بله عارفين ليش ؟! انا اقول لكم بعد مااعتذرت عن القدوم لم تقنع اعذارها صديقتها مما جعلها تلح بالسبب ... وللاسف اخبرة البنت بما دار بينى وبينها .. فنهارت البنت واتعبت نفسيتها كثير جدا وانا ايضا اقول انها معدورة والله يعينها من هلمجتمع  ..

شوفوا ودي اكمل ولكن عبرتى نزلت ولا استطيع اليوم ان اكمل اعدرونى على هدا المصاب وهدا الحض التعيس ولا احب افقل عليكم سا محونى وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 


اقول لكم تبوا تعرفوا ليش تابعونا انتضر ارائكم وتعليقكم هدا اليوم ومع السلامة انتضرو التكملة فى اقرب فرصة

----------


## بنت النجف 2002

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرينوعجل فرجهم
لاأعلم ماذا أكتب كنت متحمسة لتكملة القصة ولكن أذهلتني أحداثها أبكي أم ماذا يوم الي هو يسوي الحرام يظل رجال في نظره ويتباهى بهلكن لمجرد أن يسمع بأن أحد بيتقدم للبنت يفضحها هذا إذا كان بعد صحيح الكلام اللي طلع عليها وهذا هم الرجال مايعيب شيء لكن البنت تطيح بسمعة أهلهامو صحيح يوم الرجال يشينه هالشيء قي المقابل البنت يشينهاالله عليهم ومايصدقوا يسمعوا عن بنت راحوا وفضحوها
الله يستر وبني أدم يفضح والله العالم ويش راح يصير في البنت بعدها
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

|   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وصلوات على أبو الغزوات اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد...اخويي عاشق الحوراء بصرااحة توني ملاحظه موضوعك بس من عنوانه  يلفت الانتباه  وداني جلست اقراه،بس متى التكملة تعرفنا جيل يحب السرعة ياساتر استر،أدري ماتنفع العجلة بس ماعليه ياغناتي اعذرني وداني مثل اخوتي وخواتي الباقين يترقبوا التكملة ...
     وعساكم على القوة وعسى الحزن بعيد عن الجميع يارب
                                                                         اختك(شمعتك أنا).

----------


## My tears

بالفعل لا أعلم ما الذي أكتبه .. 

أ أذرف الدموع حزن على ما حدث لك .. أم أفرح لأنها أعطتك الموافقه البدائة .. 

أكتفي بالقول .. حسبي الله ونعم وكيل .. على كل ظالم .. البنت ويش ذنبها .. أنت ويش ذنبك تتعذب .. 

ننتظر .. أخي عاشق الحوراء .. 


مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## الغزال

اخى العزيز (( عاشق الحوراء)) والله من المدنب الزمن ام هؤلاء الناس التى همها الوحيد الحش فى الناس و الكلام على الناس بدون علمهم والله حرام على كل شخص يتهم الناس بتهم كا دبة حتى يا اخى عاشق لو فرضنا ان صديقك صادق ليش هدا الصديق يشوه سمعت الناس يمكن اتكون البنت تريد التوبة الله سبحانة يقبل والعبد لا خلها الله يحاسبها وليس انت هدا ادا كنت متاكد مليون فى المية انها بنت غير صالحة اما ادا كنت يمكن اتكون فهدا امر خطير الله سبحانة وتعالا يقول (( ولا ترمو المحصنات بغير دمب)) انت لا يحق لك بان تقول على الناس شىء كل انسان مسؤل عنة رب العلمين والل سبحانة وتعالا يحب الستارين ويحب المتسترين واللة يعينك واللة انى حزنت كثير من موضوع اليوم اخى (( عاشق الحوراء)) والله يرحم والديك ويساعدك ربى على ما بلاك وانشاء الله نسمع عنك اخبار تسر  اخى الكريم وحدر مصاحبة اصديقاء السؤ

----------


## القلب المرح

قصتك حزينة جدا اخي فاول مره اعرف ان  وقت الخطوبه والزواج فترة صعبه جدا   وصعب اجتيازها بنجاح وبنصيب 


وما اقول الا الله يكون بعونك اخي وكمل  لقد شوقتني لقراءة قصتك الحزينة  التي تبكي الاعين عليها   لحتى انجراح الجفن


ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه  وخلك اخي دائما متفاؤل بالحياة   فاذا رفضتك بنت فلا تيأس ستلقى من تقبلك بالنهايه والحياة قسمة ونصيب 

وتقبل مني تحياتي ..

----------


## بنت النجف 2002

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ها مافي جزء اليوم 
نشبك ونفصل لمتى أخي تكملها
والسلام

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

هلا وغلا 


كم جميل ان تجد هذه المشاركة القبول والاستحسان منكم

فانتم من اعطاها الجمال والروعة

فلكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير وكل الامتنان 

لمادا كل هدة العجلة منك يا(( بنت النجف)) انا حاضر ولكن مثل هدا الموضوع عزيزتى الغالية يحتاج الى وقت طويل تحضير وتركيز اختى الحنونة لا يهمك اقسمت ان الله خلانى الا اكمل الباقى والباقى فى الطريق انشاء الله استعجالك يربكنى عزيزتى 

اخوانى الاعزاء قراء هدة القصة التى تهمنى انا شخصيا وليس احد غيرى انا اتكلم عن نفسى وعن معا ناتى اشكر كل واحد فيكم كتب لى رد او تاثر معى ومن معاناتى اقول الله يحفضكم جميعا ويبعد عنكم كل مكروة يارب هدة دعواتى لكم جميعا احبابى

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا اريد ان اشكر وارحب بلاعضاء الطيبين المحترمين الدين تجاوبو معى ومع هدة القصة الماساوية بنسبة لى طبعا وليس لااحد فيكم الله يبعدكم عن الماسىء يارب

الاخت الكريمة العزيزة الغالية ومشرفتنا المتميزة فى ردودها دائما (( my tears)) شكر جزيلا لك على المتابعة

الاخت العزيزة الحنونة(( بنت النجف 2002)) لا تستعجين على اشوى اشوى ولا يهمك وعتك ووعت كل الاعضاء بان اكمل فلا زم اكمل والوعد دين مثل ما يقولون وانا حاضر وممنون تامرين

الاخ العزيز المحترم (( القلب المرح )) عسى الفرح  دربك وقلبك مايشوف الحزن انشاء الله كل دربك وحياتك مرح ويعطيك ربى الصحة والعافية وشكر على المرور

الاخ الكريم (( الغزال)) تحياتى لك اخى وعساك على القوة وشكر جزيلا على مرورك الدائم ولا يحرمنا من متابعتك

الاخت (( شمعتك انا)) لا حرمنا الله من ردودك ومرورك اسعدنى واعطانى الثة هدة المشاركات منكم تجعل العضو يتشجع ويبدع واكرر شرى لك

واخير الا نسيتة يسمح لى وانا هنا اشكر كل الاعضاء سوى شاركنى او مر مرور الكرم واجب علينا ان نشكر الكل نحنو فى هدا المنتدى كلنا اسرة واحد وكلنا اخوان نشارك بعضنا البعض ونحاور ونتعرف ونستفيد هدة فائدة المنتديات عموما اخوانى واخواتى ندخل الان فى تكملة قصتى اليوم تفضلو

اليكم باقي القصة

صاحبي بعد ما دار بينى وبينة كل داك الكلام لاانى قسيت علية وهددتة بان يفكر فى الكلام الدى قالة لى وادا كان هو ليس متاكد راح يدخل النار بسبب نقل الحكى على الناس وراح انفصل عن صداقتة لننى لست محتاج الى صديق بهدة الوصاف ولايشرفنى اصل ان اكون صديق لمثل هدة الصديقاء حرمنى ودمر البنت وخلق لى كثير من المشاكل كل هدا بسبب نقل الكلام على اعراض الناس وفتجنبوهم اعزائى وحدرو من هؤولا همهم الوحيد التفرقة وليس لم الشمل عندنا فى البحرين الكثير منهم  والكثر هم الحريم الدين يسعدون كثير فى نقل الكلام من بيت الى بيت عموما بعد التحرى عن البنت جانى فى يوم من الايام البيت وطلب مقابلتى وقابلتة وقال لى هدا الكلام  احس بالخطء الكبير الذي القترفه وبعدها ثارة غيرته علي واستجوب شيطان الانس وبعد مراوغة قال انه اشتبه بجارتهم فألقى تهمته على جارة المسكينة هذه المرة وبعد الضغط عليه اعترف بانه قال ذلك يريد فيها خدمة الى ابن خالته يريد ان يتزوجها شفو يا اخوانى ويا اخواتى كل هدة المدة وين هو عن هدة البنت يوم انا واختى اتقدمنا ليها يطلع لينا هدا الخبيث لكن انا ما اقول الا هدا نصيبى وهدة قسمت الله وانا راضى ادا كان الله سبحانة وتعالا راضى عنى انا لا زم اصبر وافوض امرى الى الله نرجع الى الموضوع نفسة هدا  الصديق عمل هدة الحر كات اقول عشان ولد خالتة يا خدها وانا انسحب واتنازل ونتون تعرفون الشرف ما فى اهم منة فى الحياة وكل واحد يحب يتزوج وحدة لا عليها غبار ولا كلام من احد يدكر هدة اعراض فلكل يحب ان يحافض على عرضة  صح والله لا بحيث عندما يطعن في عرضها سوف اتجاهل امر المسكينة و هو فضل ابن خالتة على صديقة وين الصداقة وين ايامها يا اخوانى راحت الصداقة هدة الايام اصبحت الصداقة شبة منتهية كل مجا ملات فقط ومصالح هدة الدنياء وهدة ايامها  هو فكر في ابن خالته كحل بديل عنى.. الا لعنة الله عليه وعلى من في شاكلته.

بعد ان وصلني الخبر توجهت مباشرة الى اختي لاحكي لها ماجرى وطلبت منها ان تعتذر للاساءة التي قدمنها على طبق من فضة لصاحبتها المسكينة التى ليست لها دمب فى هدة السالفة شوفو الناس ايوم اين وصلو لااحد يعرف عرض ناس ولااحد يعرف صداقة كلن وراء مصلحتة الله ايعين .

طبعاً ذهبت اختي الى صديقتها على استحياء لتخبرها ان اخي مقتنع بما وصل اليها عنها مجرد اشاعات ويسألك العفو والصفح واعادة النظر في الموضوع.

كنت وقتها لن الومها لو رفضت حتى مقابلة اختي ولكنها من معدن اصيل وخامة ملائكية رغم ماحصل فلم تظهر ما مرت عليه طيلة الليلى السابقة من معانة نفسية الى اهلها واستقبلة اختي كعادتها لكن ما ان بداءت بالحديث عن الموضوع حتى انهارت عينها بالدموع وتحاول بقدر ماتستطيع اثبات عكس ما قيل فيها من اشاعات وتحاول تبرئة نفسها .. يا للمسكينة كم الوم نفسي على تسرعي وصرت لا انام اليل ولا النهار هى تعانى وانا اعانى من واختى ايضا متاثرة  وكل العائلة متاثرة من هدا اللعين  وبعدها دار بينهم حديث ونختصر حتى لا تملوا من التفاصيل لن التفاصيل يبغا ليها يوم كامل لكن اختصر ليكم وادكر المهم فى السالفة ... سألت كيف ممكن لي ان اعيش مع زوجة كانت تبادرني شكوك في امرها قبل الزواج .. ووضحت اختي اني كنت ضحية للاشاعة واني منذ البداية لم اقتنع بما ذكر. فرجعت الامور الى مجاريها ورجعت الابتسامة التي تشق خذوذها مرة اخرى وحددوا معاً ان تخبر امها في اليوم التالي  المسكينة رغم كل هدة اليشاعات التى وصلتاها الا انها قوية ولا همها شىء مدام هى متاكدة من شرفها  وان مقتنع بها البنت طيبة ومعدنها اصيل ..

طبعاً تعتقدون النهاية السعيدة ... لاتستعجلوا 

اخبرتني اختي بماجرى بينها وبين صديقتها فحمدة الله على ذلك وسألته التيسير في الامر وبالفعل في اليوم التالي تحدثة اختي مع ام الفتاة بكل لباقة وتقدمت بطلب الزواج .. لم ترى اختي ملامح الفرح على وجه امها هذا ماجابتني به اختي حينما سألتها .. ولكني كنت متفائلا جداً .. طلبت الام مهلة لا تقل عن اسبوعين لكي يسألوا عني وهو ماجرت علية العادية اعتقد حتى عندكم فى القطيف لازم يسال عن الولد والبنت صح.. 

في وقتها كنت انا فى العمل في احدى الشركات الخاصة وكنت اشارك السكن مع مجموعة من الاصدقاء .. وبالصدفى كان ابن عمها معانا في السكن .. فستبشرة خيراً لانهم لن يذهبوا الى احد غريب لكي يسألوا عني. فكانت الثواني كالساعات والساعات كاسنين بالنسبة لي .. الى ان انقضت المدة .. فاتصلت على اختي وكانت في نيتي تحديد موعد عقد القران لا اكثر ودار بين وبينها هذا الحديث.

انا: عساش على القوة ها بشري متى نروح نكتب عقد الزواج
اختي: هلا 
انا: بطلي من حركاتك ترى انا عارفنش زين .. وهذي النبرة غيريها 
اختي: انا تراهم رفضوك
انا: 
اختي: وردو علي من فترة بس ماحبيت اقولك لين ترجع من العمل اخبرك علشان مايصدك شىء وانت اتسوق سيلرتك خفت عليك
انا: طيب عادي مافي نصيب 
اختي: هونها انشاء الله خير
انا: عادي متعود 
اختي: ماتبي تعرف ليش رفضوك
انا: مش مهم عندى هم رفضونى خلاص ادا عرفت السبب ويش راح يتغير يا ختى بس صكى الموضوع
اختي: لا مهم علشان تعرف خطاك
انا: انا واثق من نفسي
اختي: ترى سبب رفضك يقولون انك مستهتر في الصلاة
انا: اعوذ بالله .. ومين قالهم هذا الشيء وانا اصلا ما اطلع من البيت الى ناذر وادا طلعت الكل يشهد لى من القرية ان ان اصلى فى المسجد وعندى شهود حتى الشيخ اللا انا اصلى وراة يعرفنى ادا حبو انروح لة انا حاضر وممنون بعد الا ادا كانو ما يعترفون بشيخنا ومه من يصلون وراة لاكن كل شىء جايز والله الدنياء تخوف يا ختى
اختي: زملائك الي في العمل الا يحبون الخير دائما لناس همهم تخريب والتجريح فى اعراض الناس هدا حال الدنياء يا اخى والله ويش اقول اليك مع العالم الى ماعندهم سوى افلان قال وفلان فعل سوى هو متاكد او لا هدا لايهمهم هدة الايام اختربت الدنياء يا اخى وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل على هدة الناس الا ماعندهم ضمير 
انا: زملائي .. اي زملاء الي تتكلمي عنهم .. وش هذا الكذب وبعدين زملائي هذول الي انا ماشوفهم .. شوفي ياوخيتي انا دوامي بدري الساعة 6 الصباح انا اجلس كل يوم الساعة 5 الصباح اصلي الصبح وتعبد الله الى غاية الساعة 5:30 وبعدها اتوجه الى العمل .. في هذا الوقت مافي الى القلة من المحافظين على صلاة الصبح وانتى تعرفينى وانا عايش وياكى سنين طويلة فى بيت واحد انتين الحين اتصدقين الناس وتكدبين اخوك واللة حالة موجودين .. والسبب ان اغلبهم يعمل في دوائر حكومية يعني فوضة .. ودايم يصلون قضاء ..اختى انا ينتهي دوامي الساعة 3:30 بعد العصر ومباشرة اتوجه الى الصالة الرياضية لمدة ساعة تقريباً وبعدها انا مسجل في دبلوم كمبيوتر لكي اعزز من كفاءتي من الساعة الخامسة الى الساعة السابعة .. ارجع الى البيت الساعة السابعة والنصف مساءاً ابي اعرف هذا الي ادعى انه مستهتر في الصلاة متى يشوفني اذا انا ما اشوفهم اصلا وخصوصاُ اني احاول ان اشغل نفسي بالقراءة بدل غيبة الناس كما يفعل البعض والكل يعرف اني لا احب السهر واتعدى الساعة العاشرة وليست لدي مشاكل مع احد .. فمن اين استنتجوا اني مستهتر في الصلاة .. لكن يبدوا انه كما تدين تدان ... 

وبعدها رجعت الى حالتي المأساوية مرة اخرة ونتظرة الوقت الذي يتجمع في الجميع والقيت محاضرة طويلة عريضة وخصوصا كانوا على علم باني سوف اتقدم الى احد العوائل ( طبعاً لايعرفون اسم العائلة) وذكرت لهم ان شخصاً ما قال عني اني مستهتر في الصلاة وهو شخص معاى فى العمل وهذا شيء انا ارفضه تمام وليتقي الله على ماقال .. وقتها كان لدي بعض الشك في قريبها يعنى ولد عمها الذي يعمل معنا وخصوصا عندما حاول ان يتقرب الي ويمازحني وقال لي بعد انة عرف بالموضوع انه تقدم لها مسبقاً ورفضوه وقال عنهم اشياء سئة جداُ بانهم عائلة مغرورة وماشابه هدا كلام ولد عمها لى اتصورو هدا الرجل تصير بنت عمة وهو يتكلم عليها ويش هزمن  هدا والله ما اعرف وانشاء الله الى الجنون والله اتحملونى اشوى سا عات انفعل ما علية كلكم حبايب  ولكني لست بضنان وخصوصا ما مصلحته في الموضوع معروفة مثل غيرة حتى اهلهم الناس صارت عندهم رخيصة ويش هدنياء

انتظروا البقية  والى عندة تعقيب لا يبخل علينا او ملاحضة تنفعنا تحياتى للجميع

وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## My tears

حسبـي الله ونعـم وكيـل .. 

لسـه فـي نـاس فـي هالدنيـا قلوبهـم سـوداء ..

الله يكـون بعونـك خيـو عاشق الحوراء .. 

واذا لـك نصيـب فـي هالدنيـا أن شـاء الله بتحصلـه .. 

يقـف قلمي إلـى هنـا عاجز .. تخنقـة العبـرة .. 


تقبـل تحياتـي .. اختك .. My tears ..

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

أخوي عاشق الحوراء...كيف حالك ان شاء الله بخير وسلامة ولاعرف الحزن لاطريقك ولا طريق احبابك،أني معاك في إن الصداقات هالايام النادر منهاتكون صداقة باخلاص ووفاء ،بس ويش نسوي مشكلة لو كان الصديق معانا على الحلوة والمرة وفي النهاية نكتشفه على حقيقته وكثير منها  كذاااااا وياما وياما، بس بعد فيه نقطة انت يمكن ماتبغى تناقشها بس تلفت النظر متعارف ان المرأة هي اللي تجيب المشاكل والفتن مو تعميم بس مقارنة بالرجال بس اللي أشوفه في هالايام يمكن المرأة والرجال متساويين في هالشي واحتمال اكثر بعد وش درانا بتطورات الزمن السلبية،لانه البنت يمكن تحب تنقل كلام وتجيب الفتن ،بس الشاب صار يحب انه يفتخر بين اصحابه على بنت مثلا ...مابغى اطول السالفة وهي مو محور الحديث،بس اللي أقدر أقوله ان سالفتك ماهي سهلة والله معاك ،وانت ماتنلام لما سمعت الكلام اي واحد منه يبغى يعيش مع شريكة او شريك تكون السمعة عنه طيبة ،بس حلو التأني في كل شي صحيح ان الموضوع كان حمله كبير على قلبك بس لو مثلا تأجلت صراحتك مع أختك لحد ماتتأكد بس كل شي مقدر،ياغناتي مو تحط في بالك انه اللي صار لك الحين رد اوعقاب على اللي صار للبنت سبحان الله الواحد يضايق صحيح بس ويش بيد الانسان يسوي ؟؟؟ مابيدك تغير من عقلية اصحاب النفوس الضعيفة واالي ذاع صيتهم في هالفترة ...الله لايجيب الهم الك ولا الى احبابك... واسفة على التطويل.                                                                    
                                                                        أختك(شمعتك أنا).

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 هدا يتبع طبعا

نسيت ان اقص عليكم حال المسكينة التي ما ان استيقظت من صدمة لتعود الى اخرى حيث ان اهلها لم يعتبروا لها راي يذكر في الموضوع .. فحبست نفسها في غرفتها ورفضت الحديث مع احد ولا حتا مشاركتهم الطعام الذي لم يعد يروق لها وتدهورت صحتها واعتزلت في غرفتها .

اما في بيتنا فشقيقاتي طالبوا بعقد اجتماع طارئ لمناقشت مجريات الاحداث وخرجوا بجملة من النتائج منها:
1- اعادة التقدم مرة اخرى وبرروا لي ذلك بشخص تقدم لطلب الزواج من فتاة سبع مرات وفي الثامنة وافقوا عليه لانه كان يحبها جداً.
2- معرفت راس الكذب ومن وصفني باني مستهتر في الصلاة وعدم السكوت عنه .. وانا كتفيت بمحاضرتي مع زملائي في العمل
3- ان يتقدم وفد مؤلف من اعضاء مهمين في العائلة الى مساعدتى فى هدة المحنة

بعد الاجتماع مباشرة تم التنفيد .. 

بعد ان طرحت اختي الموضوع على صديقتها .. رفضت الفكرة ولكن اختي اصرت وقالت لا بأس من المحاولة .. في هذه المرة لم اكن متحمساً جداُ ولكن قلبي لا .. وكا العادة طلبت الام مهلة لكي نتأكد من المعلومات التي وصلتهم.

هل احتاج ان اتوقف هنا .. واكمل غذاُ .. سوف تقتلونني ربما .. 

بعد اقل من اسبوع رفضوني مجداًً ... لم اتأثر كثيراُ لكني سألت اختي عن سبب الرفض هذه المرة فقالت وهذا على ماذكرته لها صديقتها .. هذه المرة ان امها اصلاً حاجزة بنتها الى ابن عمتها .. المدلل ..المراهق الفاشل دراسياً .. الذي لا يهتم الى في ان يقصم ظهر ابوه باخر مديلات السيارات والاسفار مع الربع .. واخر صرعات قصات الشعر والملابس الخليعة ... وبدون مبالغة هو نكرة واصفه باشباه الرجال.

طبعاُ بتقولوا لانك غاير منه .. لا لا .. طبعاً لاانا لا اغير من احد ولا عندى هدة السالفة سلفة الغيرة ماعندى ابدا 
بعدها لا لم اسمع اي شيء عن هذه المسكينة التي تعلق قلبي بها لفترة قصيرة جدا ولم لم يحصل نصيب معاها

اشكر كل من تابع موضوعى وقصتى المساوية وايضا اخص بلخت (( my tears ))على متابعتها الدائمة والى للجميع وكل من مر عليا والله انى اعجز عن الشكر لكم ولا عندى شىء اقولة لكم غير الله لايحرمنى منكم

بعدها الله يعلم بحالي لكني لم اييأس الى ان يرزقني الله الزوجة الصالحة ووضعت اللوم على اهلي لانهم لم يستطيعوا تزوجي .. 

احببت ان اذكركم ان بين كل معانة ومعانة اخرى وقت ليس بالطويل ولكنه كافي للشفاء جراحي وبعدها اصاب اخواتي الهوس فقاموا بسأل من هب ودب لكي يجدوا لي زوجة ومن ضمن مايذكر ان صديقة اختي تعمل في محل تزيين (حلاق نساء )محل تجميل مادري .. المهم قالت لاختي ان لديهم عميلة دائماً تأتي مع ابنتها الامورة التي تدرس في ثالث ثانوي وتقول انها لم تشاهد في حياتها اجمل منها وتتميز بلون عيونها الرمادي وامها في قمة الطيبة  والاخلاق.. اختي تحمست للموضوع وطلبت منها المزيد من المعلومات وان تبحث عن رقم تلفون العائلة ( لاحظوا ان اخواتي لازالوا يهتمون بشكل الفتاة الظاهري وليس انا هنا نقطة مهم جدا) .. ولكن انا لايهمنى شكل الفتاة الخارجى وتلومونى وتقولون ان انت تريد وحدة دات مواصفات معينة انا واحد عادى واريد وحدة ايضا عادية مثلى قليل من الجمال يكفى طبعاً اخبرتني اختي بالموضوع ولا يخفى عليكم ان تحمست كثيراً وخصوصاً عندما علمت من اختي ان اباها مثقف جدًأ وهم من عائلة راقية وعلى خلق .. رغم ان ترددت في البداية بسبب الفارق الكبير بين مستوى معيشة الاسرتين الى اني لن اخسر شيء لو ان حاولت .. ففي اسوء الحالات سيقولون لا .. متعود عليها .. 

بعد ايام جاءت اختي بمزيد من المعلومات عن البنت والعائلة الكريمة .. فقالت ان الناس يحسدونها على جمالها وقالت انها احضرت رقم جوال اختها الكبرى الغير متزوجة وتدرس في خارج البحرين وانها سوف تتحدث مع اختها الكبرى وليس امها بحجة ان الاخوات يعرفون بعضهم اكثر من الام هذه الايام .. فسألتها ان كانت اختها الكبرى متزوجة فقالت : لا فقلت لها انه من الغباء ان اسأل اختها الكبرى وهي غير متزوجة من اصله ... لكن اختي اصرت وقالت انت عايش في اي زمن الان العوائل مايصدقوا ان واحد يتقدم لوحده الى يزوجها (واضح اخوكي صار اله اكثر من شهرين تدورون له على وحدة ولم تحصلون لية احد وتقولين ان العوائل الان ما يصدقون واحد يتقدم لبناتهم وينهم هدة العوائل التى تتكلمين عنهم دلينى عليهم يا الله راوينى شطارتك حتى فى السعودية انا حاضر بس دلينى على بيت او على بنت تقرب لك فىسفر مثلا تعرفتين عليها عندما دهبتين العام الماضى مع ابوك وامك الى سوريا هناك الكثير من السعوديات  وهم من احسن العوائل انا افضلهم على عوائل البحرين هدة الايام ولكن لا نقدر انقول كل الوائل البحرينة خراب ولا كل العوائل السعودية ايضا خراب ولكن انا اشوف انى ابتعد عن هدة البلد ايكون احسن وانا من المترددين على السعودية بكثرة وادل كل المناطق حتى كل ايام الاجازة ندهب مع الشباب الى كرنيش القطيف دائما فى ليالى الجمع نبسط الى الساعة الثانية عشرة ونرجع البحرين  ) اما الحساسيات فهي غير موجودة الان بين الاخوات وانا متأكدة انها سوف تفرح الى اختها .. وطلبت من اختي ان تنسى موضوع الصغرى وان تحدث الكبرى فهي اقرب الى عمري وافضل حظاً وايضاً كما سمعت من اختي انها جملية جداً وعينها عسلية .. لكني اختي اصرت على الصغرى فطلبت منها ان تكلم امها افضل من اختها وايضا رفضت. 

علا العموم .. كا المعتاد اختارت اختي التوقيت وكان ليلة الخميس في الساعة الثامنة والنصف وكان سبب التوقيت هو اعطاءها وقت كافي لكي ترتاح من مشوار الرجوع من السفر لنها مثل ما قلت لكم تدرس خارج البحرين.. طبعاً لم ترد على اول مكالمة ولكن بعد ان الحقناها بمكالمة اخرى اجابت على هاتفها.

فلانه: الو
اختي: السلام عليكم
فلانه: الو
اختي: السلام عليكم
فلانه: نعم
اختي: انا فلانة بنت فلان .. واحصلت على رقم تلفونك من فلانه
فلانه: خير انشاء الله وش تبين
اختي: ابيكي في موضوع وانشاء الله توافقين عليه (اختي قاطة وجه كانها تعرف البنت من سنين )
فلانه: خير
اختي: نبي القرب منكم
فلانه: ماعندنا مانع بس مو كان الافضل تكلمون امي 

نبرة صوتها تدل على ارتياح البنت الى الموضوع

اختي: حبينا قبل لا ندق بابكم ان نعرف اذا ماعندك مانع يعنى ما فى حياتك احد ما حبتين احد مثلا من هدة الامور
فلانه: مافي مشكلة بس لازم يتم هناك تعارف بين العيلتين وانى لااعرف الحب ولا هم يحزنون ولا عندى احد يضكر فى باللى انا مالى ومال هسوالف هدة سوالف انتهينة منها 
اختي: يعني ماعندك مانع .. 
فلانه: ابداً .. بس هذا مش موافقة طبعاً
اختي: طيب احنا نبي نتقدم الى اختك الصغرى فلانه
فلانه: نعم .. شنو .. شنو .. شنو .. احنا ماعندنا بنات في هذا العمر للزواج

البنت طول الوقت كانت تعتقد ان الحديث عنها وتريد ترتبط مسكينة

طبعا بعدها انتهت المكالمة... واختي من طيبتها اصرت ان تكلم امها في الموضوع (اشوف غيرت رايها الحين) وقالت ذلك المفروض الي يصير .. فقلت لها انتي مو شايفة الفارق الكبير بيننا وبينهم لا شكراً انا مابي اهانات يكفي ولا تقول فى فرق كل انسان يا اخى يا خد نصيبة وانت تعرف فى ناس كثيرين عدنا فى البحرين عوائل فقيرة تاخد اغنياء واغنياء تاخد فقيرة هدة ارزاق يا اخى ولا تستعجل على رزقك اصبر وخلنى اشوف شغلى ولا تشعاغبنى  سمعت

تمر الايام ثم الايام وانا كل يوم ازداد في فكرة الزواج .. وفي يوم من الايام بينما احدث احد اصحابي كما اشكي لكم الان الحال اشار علي بالزواج من اجنبية ... يقول الاجنبيات جميلات ويريدون الزواج من الخليجين باى طريقة وحتى التعليم لا يهم عندهم هدا ما اخبرنى صاحبى .. وعلى كيف كيفك ... مادري الظاهر ان صاحبي يتحدث عن سيارة ... على العموم قلته له كيف تتزوج وحدة ماتعرفها .. يقول صاحبي تاخذلك سورية شيعية موالية .. او لبنانية شيعية او حتى من السعودية ويش فيها يعنى اليوم بين وبين السعودية كل بعض سا عات معدودة وانت فى وسط السعودية والله ويش رايك يا صديقى بهدة الفكرة اعطيتك خيارات كثيرة ادا الله ما وفقك مع اهل بلدك لا تياس ترى الناس موجودة والبنات فى كل مكان من العالم والله ويش فيهم ادا اهل بلدك ما يريدونك ويش اتسوى .. ماتعرف فلان ... قلت له ايوه .. قال هذ ماخذ لبنانية من اصل شيعى وهى الان معاة اكثر من سنة وهى شعية تروح الماتم ومستانس منها انا دائما اسالة ويش اخبارك ويا الزواج من خارج البلد اقول والله تمام او مسكينة تريد رضاى ورضا والدتى وتحترم الوالد كثير ويش اتريد اكثر من كدا انت فكر زين وترك اهل البلد وسافر وجيب لك وحدة او فكنا.. وش ناقصنك انت ... اقول خلنا من موضوع الاجنبية الحين 

وش رايكم انتون اسمع كلامة والله اصبر واخد وحدة من بلدى افضل رايكم يهمنى كثير

وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 
تابعونى والاحداث الاجاية ممتعة وشيقة

----------


## بنت النجف 2002

نحن معك وننتظر البقية

----------


## القلب الجريح

اخي العزيز 

تابعت مجريات قصتك 

ورايت  ما بها من احزان واشواق وتحديات 
ومن امال ومن صبر 

فاصبر قليلا اخي الكريم \

وان لم تحظى بشريكة حياتك من بلدك 
فلا خيار غير ذلك 

وتكون قد فعلت ما هو عليك 

اهم شي تظفر بذات الدين والخلق 

تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

ان لله وان اليها راجعون
فان  احداثك كلها مآسي  واحزان تعم القلب وتدفن الامل ولكن اخي 

فكن عندك الامل فانك سوف تحصل ماكتبه الله لك ممن نصيب ان شاء الله


ومشكور اخي على اكمال القصه 
وننتظر جدبيدك باحر من الجمر 

وتقبل مني تحياتي لك ..

----------


## My tears

اللهـم صلـي علـى محمـد وآل محمـد ..

مثل ما قلت أراء الأعضاء يهمك .. وأختك بتقول لك رايها الشخصي .. 

أفضل أنك تاخذ بنت من بلدك أحسن لك .. 

ومن جه أخرى .. أذا ما لقيت أللي تناسبك من بلدك .. أسمع كلام صديقك .. ورتاح .. 

وخلي أيمانك بالله قوي .. ولا تيأس وإن تضايقت الكروب فلن يغلب العسر إلا اليسر .. 

وربي يوفقك .. ونتمنى لك السعادة .. 


تقبل تحياتي .. أختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

احبابى واعزائى اعضاء شبكة الناصرة احترامى لكم جميعا والله يرحم والديكم جميعا ويكتبنا وياكم من زوار الحسين علية السلام اخوانى الاعزاء يشرفنى ويعضمنى هدة الردود وهدة النصايح منكم يا من تحبون الخير وتتمنون فعلة ها انا بين ايديكم اكتب لكم ماحصل لى فى هدة الدنياء انا متاكد ليس الوحيد الدى يحصل لة مثل هدة الحداث ولكن كل حسب ضروفة وما يعانية كل فرد فى المجتمع وانا اقص لكم احداث ما حصلت لى فى البحرين مع اهلى وجيرانى لربما يقول البعض معقولة ما فى بنات فى البحرين اقول لة فيها الكثير الكثير بدون زواج ولكن القسمة والنصيب هو من عند الله سبحانة وتعالى هو من يعطى وهومن يقسم الارزاق كم واحد من البحرين لم يحصل على وضيفة عمل ويعجز داك الشخص عن البحث عن عمل فى البحرين ولكن رزقة ليس فى البحرين انما اللة سبحانة وتعالى اعطاة رزقة فى قطر مثلا او فى الكويت او فى السعودية صح كلامى وايضا افراد المجتمع السعودى فى البعض منهم عندما يتخرجون من المدارس لا يحصلون على اعمال فيطرون ان يبحثو عن عمل خارج المملكة العربية السعودية وهدا حق شرعى لكل باحث عن مايريد وانا لو قلت اريد الزواج من خارج البحرين لا تستبعدون اخوانى من هدا الطلب لا كل شىء موجود فى البحرين وفى السعودية وفى كل انحاء العالم وانما كل فرد فينا لا يعلم فى اى مكان واي بلد موجود هدا الرزق تقبلو من جزيل الشكر لكم جميعا من اعضاء ومشرفين ولا حر منى الله منكم حسيت انى من سجلت فى هدا المنتدى انى واحد منكم والله وكانى من الناصرة

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

السلااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ:عاشق الحوراء قصتك مضجرة ياغناتي بس نقول في النهاية انك الحمد لله أحسن من غيرك بعد ،ومافيها شي لو انك على قولتك انك تتزوج من خارج البحرين ،بس يعني الوضع اتصور بيكون افضل لو ان زوجتك من نفس البلد اللي انت منها...لتصورات انت يمكن وغيرك يفهمها،وبعدين ياغناتي انت ماقفلت الحياة بوجهك ان شاء السعادة جايتنك ولو اتأخرت عنك بس ماعليه كل تأخيرة فيها خيرة،وعلى سالفة ان خواتك ينظروا الى زوجتك بمناظير مالها اهمية مثل الجمال وغيره دا مو شي مو مهم ماقلنا ان الواحد استغفر الله يحب القبح بس فيه أولويات بعد ومثل ماقلت انت ان الواحد المفترض انه ياخد اللي تناسبه في عمره مو ياخد وحدة صغيرة يمكن مايفهمها ولاتفهمه حلو الاتزان في كل شي...
ماباطول عليك ان شاء الله بالتوفيق والله يحقق مرادك وان كان مو في بلدك في بلد اخوانك يارب بحق ولاية أمير المؤمنين...                                                          

                                                              أختك (شمعتك أنا)

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخت ( ماى تيرس))  احترامى الدائم لكى وتشكراتى لك على متابعتك ومرورك الكريم الدائم 
مولاتى وشكر على حثك الاعضاء على قراة هدا الموضوع الدى يخصنى انا شخصيا شكر لا الكى مرة ثانية ولا حرمنا الله من هدة الردود الرائعة سيدتى وكما اشكر جميع من شارك من الاعضاء سوى بلحضور ام الردود عموما انا اشكر الجميع بلا استفنا منكم عموما نرجع الى الموضوع على طول

والان نواصل
بعدها اصابني نوع من الاحباط وبداء الشيطان ونفسي الامارة بالسوء تحدثاني الى عمل المعصية وكيف اني اضحك على نفسي ... "اترك عنك الزواج ... ابحث عن شهواتك في الاسواق فى المجمعات شوفو ابليس ووسوستة للنسان ... لماذا لا تشاهد القنوات الخليعة .. اشبع رغباتك .. الاترى انك شخص  غير مرغوب فيه من بنات مجتمعك جرب لن تخسر شيء" 

كنت احاول ان اغلب هواي بمناجات ربي ولكن مع مرور الوقت اشعر بان هناك شيء يجب ان اعمله لكني لا اعرفه ... اجهله ... ماهو ياربي كي تستجيب دعائي ؟! 

وفي ذات ليلة شاهدة رؤية في المنام .. كان هناك كائن نوراني اقرب ان يكون امراة عليها ردا اخضر ووجهها مغضاء لم استطيع ان ارى دالك الوجة ولكنة(( يسطع نور)) تشير لي بيدها تلك المرة بان اقترب منها وتقول لى كليمات لا استطيع فهمها صراحتا كلام غير مفهوم ولكنها امراة منحنية الراس ووجهها(( يشع نور))ا لم يستطيع الفرد العادى ان يرى وجهها ... فجلست من النوم .. وقلت خيراً انشاء الله .. صليت ركعتين .. شكر لله وخوفا من هدة الريا .. وفي الصباح الباكر اتصلت على اهلي ضناً مني انهم لقوا ما ابحث عنه والمراه في المنام عبارة عن زوجة المستقبل .. لكن بعد عمل الكثير من المكالمات الهاتفية مع اهلى ومع اهل الخبرة فى تفسير الاحلام  لم يكن هناك اي شيء يذكر بخصوص الزواج وكانوا يسألوني عن سبب الاصرار ان هناك شي .. فذكرت لهم المنام الذي شاهدته .. بعدها قلت لنفسي انه مجرد حلم .. في عطلة نهاية الاسبوع .. لم يكن هناك اي تغيير في الروتين المعروف وانا كل نهاية اسبوع اتصل باهلى وخواتى المتزوجات وبلوالد والوالدة لانهم فى سوريا لزيارة السيدة زينب عليها السلام الوالد والوالدة الى ان تغيرت الاحداث 180 درجة ليلة السبت قبل النوم بربع ساعة تقريباً لااننى دائما انام مبكر علشان اصحا بدرى للعمل.. جائني اخي الصغير يطلب مني ان يستعير سيارتي ليقضي بعض المشاغل فطلبت منه ان لا يتأخر..وبعد ربع ساعة اتصل لي اخي ليخبرني انه حصل حادث مروري معه وهو الان في الشرطة .. توجهت الى هناك بعد ان تطمنت على صحته وصحت خصمه ... فقال لي ان الحادث بسيط ... وانتهى الموضوع باني طلبت من الخصم مقدار مايستطيع ان يدفع من النقود لان الخطء عليه 100%. بعدها نظرة الي سيارتي التي تحتاج الى  ما لا يقل ثلاثة ايام تصليح في الورشة كشخص متفائل مثلي وجلست حائراً لا اعلم ماذا افعل ... فبدون السيارة لا استطيع ان اقوم بعملي وكنت قبلها اتحدث مع احد الاصحاب عن سوريا وانه سوف يسافر مع اهله بعد صلاة الصبح الى هناك وقد دعاني للسفر معه ولكني رفضت ... وكنت اسمع صدى صوت يقول لي اذهب .. اذهب .. في نفس الوقت كان والداي في سوريا لزيارة السيدة زينب وكانا يرغبان مني بالمجيء وقد رفضت .. كان ومضات الحلم تمر بين عيني وصوت يدوي داخل اذني من تلك المراة العضيمة التى رايتها فى المنام لم تفارق وجهى لحضة من الحضات... جعلني افكر في الذهاب الى سوريا ... لا اعلم لماذا طلبت من اختي الصغرى مرافقتي في الباص ... فعرضت عليها ان ترافقني لمدة اسبوع الى سوريا وسوف نلتقي مع بقية الاسرة هناك ... فلم ترفض العرض .. وبلمح البصر حجزت تذاكر السفر بالباص وكلمت احد زملائي فى العمل لاخبره ان يعتذر بالنيابة عني للمسؤلين باني اريد اجازة اطرارية لمدة اسبوع .. ولحسن الحظ انهم لم يمانعوا ذلك .. لملمت اغراضي ... لاتوجه الى سوريا مع اختي ...

الى هنا وبكمل بكرة لا ترحون بعيد ترى القصة كل مجا ليها تحلو ولا ادرى مادا يخفى لى القدر هناك تابعونى ولا تحرمونى مشاركاتكم
وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 

[/align]

----------


## My tears

:)

المشكله أني عجولة وفضولية .. أحب اقراء الأحداث ورى بعض .. 

بس عشانك نصبر .. ونشوف شلي بيصير معك في سوريا .. 

مع أني أخمن أنك راح تتقدم إلى بنت سورية ;) .. 

ننتظر بكر أن شاء الله .. 

تقبل تحياتي .. My tears ..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

اقتباس من رد الاخت العزيزة الغالية(My tears ).. 


المشكله أني عجولة وفضولية .. أحب اقراء الأحداث ورى بعض .. 

بس عشانك نصبر .. ونشوف شلي بيصير معك في سوريا .. 

مع أني أخمن أنك راح تتقدم إلى بنت سورية  .. 

ننتظر بكر أن شاء الله .. 

تقبل تحياتي .. My tears .. 

والله يا اختى لااقبل ان تقولى عنك بانك فضولية ابدا هدا الكلام يضايقنى ولا اريد ان اسمعة منك انتى لست بفضولية انتى انسانة طيبة المشاعر وخنونة  وعندك من الاخلاق الشىء الكثير وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على ما تبدلينة من مواساة اخوك عاشق الحوراء تمناتى لك اختنا الغالية بحياة سعيدة بعيدة كل البعد عن المشاكل والمحن 
بس اشوية صبر لنى لانى لااخفى عليك ولعلمك انا مشرف الاسرة والمجتمع فى ثلاثة منتديات عدنا فى البحرين ما خدين كل وقتى والله ولكن اقولون من وعد وفى انتين تعرفين عند مسلس الاجتماعى الدى اضعة كل جمعة هدا ايضا علية اقبال عدنا فى البحرين كثير جدا جدا واما موضوع خطبت ورفضونى فهدا ايضا حاز اعجاب الكثر الكثير من الاعضاء المشتركين معا نا وهؤلا الموضوعين مثيتين من قبل المشرفين هناك واسمحولنا اعزائى الكرام طلعنا من الموضوع شاكر لكم تعاونكم ماى وشاكر ردودكم الوفية من اعضاء اوفياء ودمتم فى حفظ البارى جميعا

----------


## بنت النجف 2002

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
القصة تشد الأعصاب يوما بعد يوم ونحن ننتظر النهاية 
أكملي أخي عاشق الحوراء مع تمنايتنا لك بالتوفيق 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## الغزال

الله ايكون فى العون ويساعدك ويعطيك مرادك يارب ويسهل عليك دربك بحق محمد وال محمد اخينا العزيز تابعنا احدث هدة القصة بصدق نية وحسن استجواب منى ومن باقلى الاعضاء وكل الاعضاء يتمنون لك حياة سعيدة واتمنا من ربى ان اسمع عنك موفق فى دربك ويقول المثل اسعى يا عبد يسعا الله معاك ولا تياس ولا يهمك انت فى اول الطريق ومن جدا وجد تحياتنا لك بسعادة

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

راح اواصل ليكم الاحداث التى مررت بها فى هدا المجال  عموما تابعونى وصلنا الى انى عزمت الدهاب الى سورية مع اختى الى والدى ووالدتى هناك فى سوريا فتوكلنا على على الله ودهبنا لهم

كان الطريق شاقاً وقد واجهت بعض قليلي الادب في الباص بسبب تصرفاتهم الغير مسؤلة ولكن والحمد لله وصلنا على خير في وقت صلاة الفجر .. كان حي السيدة هادئأ وكانت المنارة تعلو المكان .. وكان البعض للتو قد خرج من اداء الصلاة .. توجهنا مباشرة الى الشقة التي يسكن فيها والدي ... وتبادلنا القبلات وكانوا بالرغم من ان اخر مكالمة لي شرحت لهم اني لن ااتي لكن كان لديهم احساس باني سوف اجد طريقى الى هنا.. بعد ان غيرت ملابسي توجهت الى مقام السيدة زينب عليها السلام لصلاة الصبح .. هذه كانت اول مرة ازور مقاماٌ في حياتي ... فشاهدت العجب .. اناس يمشون ترى على وجوههم نور هداية ال بيت الرسول عليهم السلام .. وعند المدخل وقفت تلك العجوز تقبل الباب وتتبرك به .. ووقف البعض يطلب الاذن من مولاتي بالدخول ... وفي داخل اثر في مشهد رجل معاق على الكرسي المتحرك وهو متمسك باقوى مالديه بالضريح .. ودموعه تسيل على خديها .. 

كاني خرجت عن موضوع المذكرات ... دقيقة لحظة .. 

بعدها اخذت قسط من الراحة .. وبعد صلاة الظهر طلبت مني امي الدخول في الغرفة المجاورة لان لديها ضيوف فسألتها من هم هؤلاء فقالت هذه ام زينب من سوريا شيعية مواليه نلتقيه معها في كل موسم فعائلتها تحت مستوى الفقر وهي تقوم بتنظيف المقام مقابل مبلغ زهيد لا يكفي لرمق العيش ونحن في كل موسم ناتي ببعض ملابس اخواتك التي في حالة جيدة لهم .. ونحاول ان نساعدهم بان نعزمهم على عشاء او غذاء لانهم يرفضون ان تعطيهم مبالغ مباشرة ... 

انا: اها .. ومن هذه التي معاها ابنتها ...

بعدها امي اخذتني على جنب وقالت ..

امي: وش رايك فيها .. تراها بنت حلال واجاويد ..والفقر مو عيب
انا: ولله ياامي .. تعتقدي يوافقوا
امي: انا كلمت امها في الموضوع .. وهي ماعندها مانع .. فقط طبت ان تراها في كل سنة مرة واحدة 
انا: بس كيف الطريقة .. 
امي: هذي عاد شغلتك انت ... واذا شفت مافي مانع قدم اوراقك وشوف
انا: انشاء الله بس عاداتهم وتقاليدهم غير..
امي: انت شفت البنت .. لابسة عباة وليست لابسة لبس السورى المعتاد ين علية ونراهم فى كل مكان.. وامها ترى نفس الشي لو انهم ما قالوا لنا انهم سوريين ماراح نعرف شكلهم كانهم خليجين ... توكل على الله تراها حلوه وعيونها زرقاء وبشرتها نعامة بيضاء وشعرها حرير ذهبي ..وطول مشاء الله .. وين تحصل مثل هدى.. انا وبوك صار لنا كم يوم واحنا نفكر في موضوعك ونفكر اشلون نوصفها لك ادا جينا البحرين ولكن اضاهر انها مكتوبة لك والله اشلون تعنيت وجيت من البحرين الى سورية بدون تجهيز نفسك من امور محتاجة الى السفر كا الاجازة مثلا وحجز ووو امور كثيرة يا ولدى ولكن ما ادرى اشلون انت عزمت او جيت بهسرعة الى سورية اكيد فى شىء جلبك الى هنا يا ولدى انا والله ما ادرى يا اما اشلون ما عندى تفسير الى هدى الاجابة
انا: نشوف .. ونشاء الله خير ادا كانت من نصيبى والله لا الله اعلم

كانت اجواء الرحلة روحانية وبالذات انها اول مرة لي لزيارة السيدة زينب عليها السلام كما زرنا بقية المقامات في سوريا .. وقمت انا مع اختي بزيارة لبنان ليوم واحد .. كانت رحلة موفقة على كل المقاييس رغم انها لم تتجاوز الاسبوع ... الشيء الوحيد الذي لم احبه هو الشباب الغير مسؤل في الاسواق في سوريا وفي الباص .. الله يهدي الجميع
حتى بنات ديرتنا والله شفت الاعجايب منهم فى الباص وفى سوريا والله مناكر يا جماعة البنت فى ديرتهة كانها تربة حسنية او من تطلع من البلد حدث ولا حرج من تلك التصرفات الغير اخلاقية ليش يا جماعة ما تحافضون على شرفكم فى بلدكم كما فى الخارج هدا ما رايتة وسمحولى كثير خرجت عن النص الدى انا فية اتجاهة المهم انا لم افاتح امى ولا ابى فى هدا الموضوع وهو موضوع الزواج من تلك العائلة السورية بصراحة انا متردد وخايف امى امراة امية وابى ايضا ولا يعرفون فى الحياة الى الشىء القليل او على قولت القايل مال لول افكارهم قديمة وانا ما جاتنى الجراة على تقدمى الى تلك البنت او رجعت الى البحرين وتصلت على احد الاصديقاء واخت اقص لة احدث سورية ومارايتة من احداث البنات والاولاد الى هم شبابنا اليوم ما يفعلون مع بنات ديرتهم وبنات سورية  تمام مهزله مو زيارة هدة اول مرة اطلع من البحرين واول مرة اشوف هل الا شياء اسمع سابقا من ياتون من سورية بهدة الصور ولكن ساعات اصدق وسعات لا اما اليوم وبعد ما اطلعت على هدا البلد رايت العجب من تصرفاتهم امام عينى الله يهديهم وانا اقص هدة الاقصص على صديقى وكيفية الزواج من سورية ومادار بينى وبين اومى هناك
طبعاً بعد رجوعي مباشرة سألتة عن كيفية الزواج من اجنبية ... فا اجابنى بهدة القصة

ان اخاه عاش معانة الزواج من اجنبية .. فقال لي قصة اخاه الذي توجه الى امريكا بعد ان تخرج بتفوق في الثانوية ولانه لا يريد ان يقع في الحرام تزوج من امريكية وقضى معها طول فترة الدراسة وكان بينهما شرط وهو ان يفترقا بعد انها فترة الدراسة لكن ربما بدون تخطيط انجبت زوجته طفلة في غاية الجمال مما عقد المسألة .. فكانت كارث بنسبة له وهى ايضا لا تريد العيش مع العرب وذكر انه بامكانه ان يحصل على وظيفة محترمة في امريكا .. وكما ذكرت لكم انه شاب طموح ومن المتفوقيين لكنه كان يحس بالغربة هناك بعيد عن اهله وفي نهاية المطاف قرروا ان يرجعوا ليعيشوا في البحرين ... وبداء معها مسلسل المعانات .. حيث قال ان المعامل كانت تكدس بين الاوراق وكان الموظفين يتماطلون في تحركوا المعاملة وبعد ان كان موعود بايام اصبحت اشهر .. وبعد ان عرف السر وهو انه يجب علية ان يدفع بيزاته .. وريشي الموظفين لكنه اصر على ان تاخد المعاملة مجراها الطبيعية ... بعدها قرر ان يحضر زوجته الامريكية مع ابنته الى البحرين ليعيشا معاها هناك .. ويقول صاحبى في الاخير صرف اكثر من خمس مية دينار فقط لجلبها الى البحرين فقط ليتمكن من احضار زوجته الى هنا .. وبعدها فقط باشهر .. رفضت الزوجة الاستمرار العيش في البحرين وطلبت الطلاق او يرجعا الى امريكا.. والى الان فان قضيته وقضيت الوصاية على بنته في المحاكم المريكية .. ها بعدك مصر على الزواج من اجنبية ويش رايك امريكية شقرة او حمرة او سورية بيضة او بلوة مادا تفضل بلاوى الاجنبيات او بنات بلدك

ايوه ياصاحبي بس هذي امريكية مسيحية .. وهذي سورية مسلمة ... في فرق .. 

قال لي صاحبي .. الله يوفقك يمكن ان تتعايشا معاُ ولكن لن تستطيع تسجلها كزوجة وابناءك في شهادة ميلاد تخصك .. وعلى كيفك .. عقلك في راسك تعرف خلاصك وبلاوى السوريات مالين البلد و انت بعد تريد اتزيد والله حرام عليك اصبر ياخى نصيبك بجيك الى حد باب بيتكم لا تستعجل يا صديقى وتتهور هدا زواج مو لعبة جهال نصيحتى لك ابتعد عن الزواج من اجنبية وانت على كيفك بعد ما عندى شىء اقولة لك

بعدها ابعت فكرة الزواج من اجنبية  من مخى بعدما سمعت نصح صديقى... 

مابالي كلما اقتربت من شريكت حياتي يوقفني امرا ما ولا اعرف يا اخوان ما السبب فى نضركم يا اعضانا الكرام انصحونى ارشدونى ترانى محتاج ارئكم وارشادكم... بعدها قررت ان اترك فكرة الزواج تماماً وان اعيش حياتي .. مثل كل الناس ...

طبعاً هنا البعض يتسأل عن الحلم الدى حلمت بة قبل السفر و تفسيرة .. تفسيري للحلم هو زيارة السيدة زينب عليها السلام وليس الزوجة وايضا ارشادي الى شيء قد جهلته وهو ان اقدم حاجاتي بين يدي المعصومة عندما اشارت بيدها وكنها تقول اقترب من هنا بمعنا تعال الى سورية لزيارتى وهانا دهبت وزرت سيدتى ومولاتى عليها السلام لتشفع لي عند الله ليستجيب لداعائي 

بعدها مرت الايام ثم الايام .. والشهور .. وفي يوم اجتمعت فيه الاسرة ثار ابي على اخواتي وامي وكيف لم يجدوا لي عروسا طول هذه الفترة .. وانهم لا يبحثون بجد في هذا الموضوع .. فقالت اختي الكبرى انة انت (تقصد ابي من رفض بنت فلان)

تذكرون البنت التي تقرب لنا من الطرفين والذي ابي رفض ان اقترن بها بسبب ابوها .. 

فصمت ابي لوهلة ثم قال اذا مافي الى هي .. توكلوا على الله زوجها لية كان داك اليوم اقول ان ابوها اخلاقة غير شريفة واليوم اقول اعطوها ولدى وانتون ويش اتقولون مع ابى والله معاى اريد ارشادكم وتوجيهكم لا تبخلو علينا وتكسبون الاجر والثواب

ردة الفرحة الى البيت وبعدها بسويعات كلمت اختي ابن خالت البنت وهي المقرب لها .. لكن ماذا كانت اجابتها.. قالت ان البنت تقدم لها شاب قبل ايام ووافقوا عليه .. ولكنهم لم يعلنوا الخطوبة بعد...

يا للدهشة ... شي غريب .. جداُ جدا هدة البنت كان ابوها يشرب خمر والله رزقها بولد الاحلال يعنى ابوى هو السبب فى رفض هدة البنت واليوم لما رحنا ووافقنا على معانات ابوها يطلع لينا خبر زواجها وانا الا اقول هلبنت تكون عانس والسبب ابوها والله الدنياء حضوض يا جماعة...

وبين فترة واخرى تاتيني اختي باسماء .. ولكني لم اعد اهتم كنت اقول لاخواتي اذا وافقوا قولوا لي وبعدين بفكر ... بستهتار .. كان الوضع قاسيا علي

وفي يوم من الايام كنت متقيللا في غرفتي .. وكان اخي يستخدم جهازي الكمبيوتر ..فكان يضرب على لوحة المفاتيح بشكل ملفت .. فسألته ماذا تعمل .

اخي: انا اشاتي
انا: وشو تشاتي بعد
اخي: تعال اراويك
انا: ها ويش
اخي: شوف هذي غرفة فيها ناس .. ونحن نتحدث مع بعضنا البعض
انا: يعني لما تكتب انت جملة توصل له مباشرة 
اخي: ايوه ... شوف .. ويكتب اخي كلمة " مرحبا" .. فيجبه " اهلا وسهلا في ثواني"
انا: عجيب ... ومن هذا الي تكلمة الحين
اخي: هذي بنت من الامارات
انا: اه ياقليل الادب .. قوم لا بارك الله فيك ...

ثم اطرد اخي من الغرفة

وفي الليل .... اشغل جهازي الكمبيوتر لكي اتفحص بريد الفاضي اصلا .. وقد اطلعت عليه قبل ساعة ... فتحدثني نفسي الامارة بالسوء بان اتسلى بالمحادثة .. وبالفعل اطلب من اخي الاصغر ان يفتح لي الموقع الذي كان يشاتي فيه ... وابداء المحادثة .. في البداية كان اخي الصغير بجانبي .. ولكن بعد ان اصبحت متمرس في الموضوع وبعد ان كونت مجموعة من المتحدثين  طرت اخي الاصغر من الغرفة .. يقول اخي لي وقتها .. "علمناهم على الاطرارة .. سبقونا على البيبان "

بعد فترة قصيرة ادمنت مواقع المحادثة وادمنت الانترنت .. حيث كنت اقضي اوقات طويلة بقرب الشاشة .. واستخدام برامج الشات .. ترقبوا البقية

 وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 

 تابعونى الى بقية الاجزاء    [/align]

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

:( السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوي عاشق الحوراء كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير... المهم ماباطول عليك كثير بس باقولك وجهة نظري في سالفة انك تزوج سوريه ،،ماأنصحك أبدا بالزواج منها مو قصدي أستغفر الله أقطع رزقها هي اذا لها نصيب محفوظ عند ربها وبتاخده ،بس سمعت وشفت زواج مثل هذا غالبا مايكون فاشل يمكن انه يكون اوكيه في البداية لكن ماتضمن تكيفها مع وضع جديد في بلد جديد وان كانت شبه خليجية،وياما وياما سمعت عن سوريات ماخدين خليجي همهم الاول والاخير المادة والطمع مو أكثر... مابغى احط شي في ذمتي بس دي وجهة نظرررررري...وكان على سوالف المسخرة اللي شفتها في سوريا تراها ولاشي بالنسبة للي يصير هناك يادافع البلا ماكأنهم رايحين زيارة مقدسة استغفر الله الله يهديهم ننتظر البقية ولاتيأس مافيه بنت انخلقت مالها رزق محفوظ وبعد نفس الشي الشاب وان تأخر رزقك بس الله كريم ...
موفق وننتظرك  
                                 أختك(شمعتك أنا).

----------


## بنت النجف 2002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله ماورى عليك بردت افادنا (فؤادي)برد 
الله يرزقك بنت الحلال الي تناسبك (ولعل الذي أبطأ عني هو خير لي لعلمك بعاقبة الأمور فلم أرى مولى كريما أصبر على عبدا لئيما منك علي)

----------


## My tears

تزور السيدة زينب .. ولا تجيب ألينا بقلاوه .. عليك بالعافيه ;).. 

يعتقدو أذا طلعو بره بلدهم لن يكون هناك من يراقبهم .. 

ولكن هناك عين لا تنام " سبحانه ".. 

والله يستر على الجميع ..

وربي يوفقك ان شاء الله .. ويحقق مبتغاك ..  

ننتظر الجزء القادم ..  :)

مع خالص تحياتي .. My tears ..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتى واشواقى لكم والى متابعتكم وتعقيبكم لما وصلت الية جهد كبير وتفكير واوهام ووووو وكتابة وتركيز فى الاحداث اول باول علمكم هدة الاحداث اخدت منى الشىء الكثير من الوقت  ولكن لخصتها لكم بسرعة عموما تستاهلون 
الاخوة والاخوات

كل عام وانتم بخير وعساكم من عوادة ومتباركين بهدة اليلة السعيد مولدة البشرية نبى الرحمة محمد ( ص ) علية والة وسلم

اتمنى ان لاتلموني ولاتتسرعوا بالرد على مما سوف تقرؤن فقد مررت بمراحل تهتز لها الجبال .. ومع رغبتي الصادقة ومع اصراري المتجدد بالامل .. لكن للصبر حدود .. وانا مثل اي شاب ممكن ان يميل عن الطريق لفترة وجيزة والحمد لله على نعمة الهداية .. كما يقول اخوتنا من مصر "الشيطان شاطر " هذا الشيطان الذي لديه من الخبرة المتراكمة من السنين استطاع ان يزيحني عن الخط .. وقد ساعدة ظروفي على ذلك ..

توقفنا عند دخولي كهف الشيطان كما اسميه .. اقصد مواقع المحادثة وبرامج المحادثة .. رغم اني كنت نواياي حسنة لا كن اصتدمت بالواقع .. ففي هذه المواقع الاكثرية تبحث عن مايشبع رغباته الجنسية بينما كنت ابحث عن مايشبع رغباتي العاطفية .. نعم اقولها بدون خوف .. كنت كاغريق الذي يبحث عن الشفقة والرحمة والحنان كنت محروم منها كباقى الناس .. كنت ابحث عن انسانة لاخرج كلمة احبكي من صدري لتخرج اصدائها الى الوجود .. وبعد ماحل بي اعتقدت خاطئا ان في مواقع الشات ممكن ان اجد ضالتي .. 

وبالفعل بداء المشوار في البحث عن فتاة احلامي في الشات .. بالرغم من الوعود من قبل الكثيرين بمساعدتي بالبحث عن شريكة حياتي .. الا اني في ذاكرتي الكثير من الاسى جعلتني استبعد التفكير في ارتباط بفتاة من مجتمعي .. نعم كانت هناك بعض المحاولات الجادة من هنا وهناك وسوف احاول ان اسردها في حالة تذكري .. لكن كان تركيزي الاكبر على ان ابحث عن شريكة حياتي بنفسي .. ومادفعني لفعل ذلك ان احد اصدقائي تعرف بالصدفة عبر الانترنت على فتاة لاتبعد بضع كيلومترات عن بيتهم وانتهت بالزواج رغم الفارق في المستوى الاجتماعي والثقافي بين الاثنين ..

كانت ساعات جلوسي على مواقع المحادثة لاتتعدى الساعة وتطورت الى حد اني انام على جانب الجهاز .. اذاكر ان اول محاولة صادقة لتكوين علاقة جيدة مع صاحبي محمد .. الذي ادعى انه من ام لبنانية مسلمة واب انجليزي مسيحي .. وامه هاجرت مع ابيه من لبنان لتستقر في بريطانيا بسبب رفض عائلة الام هذه العلاقة .. كان محمد شخص مميز واثر في كثيرا فقد كنا نتواعد للمقابلة في كل مرة نفترق فقد كان يقضي وقت فراغة بين المحاضرات في لابات الكمبيوتر الموصلة بلانترنت وبسبب فارق التوقيت كان هذا الوقت يناسبني .. فهو وقت رجوعي من العمل .. بعدها اصبح محمد امين سري .. وكان مهتماً جدا بالحياة في البحرين .. وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا .. وكان لديه خلفية عن المذاهب والاديان وثقافته العامة جداُ ممتازة .. كان يجيد اللغة الانجليزية فلا غرابة .. والفرنسية والالمانية ...لكنه كان لايعرف من العربية الى كلمات الترحيب فقط .. مما شدني للحديث معه والتعرف عليه من قرب ولكنه كان يرفض ان اتدخل في حياته الشخصية .. فكنت اعلم القليل عنه وعلى العكس كان يعلم كل شيء عني .. 

مادخل محمد في مذكراتي ؟؟ ربما يسأل احدكم .. محمد هذا غير حياتي .. فقد كان صديقى اللصيق على النت وكان اكثر من اخ

على العموم محمد هذا عرف ( نسيت ما اذكر لكم ان اسمه ليس محمد لكن امه تحب ان تناديه بهذا الاسم) قصة دخولي على النت فقال لي انه يقضى الكثير من الوقت على مواقع المحادثة وقال لي انه ممكن ان يساعدني في ان يجد لي مايناسبني .. وبعد فترة قصيرة تعرفت على العديد من الفتيات من جنسيات مختلفة .. فقد كانت لهجتي صادقة واسلوبي يدل على طيبتي .. ومنهم ان تعرفت على فتاة من عمان اباضية المذهب قد كنت تعرفت على اختها من قبل والسبب انهم كانوا يتقاسمون الوقت على النت ويدخلون بنفس الاسم المستعار .. كانت مهزوزاً فانا اعلم ان ما اقوم به غير شرعي فكان ضميري يعاتبني قبل النوم وذات يوم بعد ثلاثة اشهر من تعرفي عليها .. اعلنت لها صريحة باني لا استطيع ان اكمل هذه العلاقة فهي غير شرعية ... وانا اعصي الله .. فارسلت لي رسالة قالت لي فيها اذا كانت هذه اخر مرة اتحدث معك فقد كتمت هذه السر في صدري واريدك ان تعرفه قبل ان ترحل .. "اني احبك" .. لااستطيع ان اصف لكم كم هزتني هذه الكلمة ... هذه الكلمة التي كنت ابحث عنها .. تقال لي .. لا اعلم ماذا حدث رجعت وقوية علاقتي بها وكنا نتحدث لساعات اطول رغم انهم من عائلة فقيرة فقد كانت رسولم دخول الشبكة مرتفعة بالنسبة لهم .. فعندما تغيب عن النت يغيب قلبي معها وعندما تعود يعود الشوق والحنين اكثر من ذي قبل .. كان محمد الوحيد الذي يعرف سر هذه العلاقة وكان مسرورا فقال لي الخطوة القادمة ان اتزوجها .. وصراحتا .. كنا نتناقش عن هذا الموضوع .. فعاوت المحاولة في الطريقة من الزواج من اجنبية ولكن دون فائدة فانا لا املك المال الكافي لكي احضرها الى هنا ولا استطيع ان اعيش معها عاطل هناك .. وبعد عدة محاولت يائسة قررت ان انسى الموضوع لكن استمرت علاقتي معها بطلب منها فنحن ان لم نستطع ان نتزوج فلنتواصل كاخوان ... اقترح محمد ان نهاجر الى بلد ثالث ونستقر فيه كالامارات وبعض تقدمت لوظائف عبر الشبكة لكن دون جدوة ... في نفس الوقت 

كانت ملامح الاحباط على وجهه وانعزالي الناس وعائلتي .. الم ابي .. مما دعاه الى ان يكلم كل من يعمل معهم اذا كانوا يعرفون فتاة للزواج ذات دين .. وفي نفس الوقت كانت اخي تتحدث معي عن فتاة يتيمة من عائلة فقيرة ذات جمال محدود .. فوافقت مباشرة .. ربما تعاطفت مع حالتها .. لا اعلم .. وبعدها مباشرة تقدمت اختي لامها بالخطبة .. وكانت مع امها في منتهى السعادة .. وفي يوم الجمعة اعلنت اختي عند اجتماع الاسرة بالنبأ السار لكن ابي ثار وغضب في نفس الوقت وقال ان زميله في العمل اشار له الى احد الاسر المعروفة وتقدم ابي لاهل العروسة بالخطبة بعد تزكية زميله في العمل لي ووافقوا تقريباً ... لم يكن هناك اي تنسيق بين اختي وابي .. صرخت وخرجت غاضباً .. من بينهم لارجع الى .. الى صديقي على النت محمد لاحكي له ماجرى علي من هم وغم هذا اليوم حيث كان دائماً يحب الاستماع الى تفاصيل حياتي ..
السؤال لكم هل توافوقونى بان اتزوج وحدة عن طريق الانترنت وهل هدا الزواج شرعى وهل ماقمت بة من خلال بحثى فى الشات فى الحصول على زوجة خطا ام صح بعد كل المحاولات التى سمعتون وقريتون احدثة مادا اعمل الى اين اتجة من يرشدنى الى طريق صبرت وجاهت وتعبت فى طريقة البحث عن فتاة النت ام لا ام اوصل بحثى مع ابى واختى هدا يقول شرق واختى تقول غرب وانا لا اعرف انجرف مع من واخيرا انتظر ارائكم وافكاركم ونصايحكم وانا فى الانتظار وسمحولى كثير جدا عل صراحتى فى كل كلمة قلتها ودكرتها لكم وهل فتاة الشات مضمونة هدة الايام ام ابتعد عنهم سمعت الكثير عن هدة الاحداث ناس توافقو وتزوجو وناس انخدعو وانا حيران 
سأكمل لكم غذا انشاء الله وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطا هرين متباركين جميعا بهدة اليلة طولت عيكم مرة لكن المرة الجاية راح اختصر اشوى اشوى علشان ماتملون من هدة المدكرات[/align]

----------


## My tears

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. 
ومتباركين بالمولد نبي الأمه .. وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. وربي يعودها علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات .. 

وفي بداية الأمر .. الشات .. أكذوبة يعيشها طرفان .. 
وهي طريق أغلب الشباب يسلكه أذا حس الدنيا ضايقة علية يبغى أحد يسمعة .. او يتسلى يملىء فراغه العاطفي .. منهم من يقول غرضي شريف .. ومنهم من يقول صداقة ..ألخ.. 

وما في أحد في هالدنيا تضمنة .. ممكن يدخل لك شاب متنكر بأنه بنت .. ومن هالمقالب .. 
حتى البنت ما تضمنها .. ربما تلعب بالمشاعر .. تبغى أحد يملئ فراغها .. " تتسلى " مثل ما يقال .. 
حتى لو ادت إلى الزواج .. فهو زواج فــاشــل .. وستبقى الشكوك بين الزوجين .. والمشاكل .. ولن يهنئا في حياتهم .. 
فهي طريقة سلبية جداً .. حتى لو كانت أجنبية .. 

والطريقة الأنسب أنك تبتعد عن الشات .. وتنتظر رزقك .. 
مره مرتين عشر عشرين بنت ترفضك .. بس خلك رجُل أرادتك قويه .. ما تنهزم أبداً .. 
ويا محلى الحور في الجنة .. أفضل من عشرين في الدنيا .. 

عذراً عـ الأطاله .. ولكن هذا ما جادة عليه أفكاري .. 
وننتظر الجزء القادم .. 
تحياتي لك .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## الغزال

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة

متباركين بهدة اليالى انشاء اللة كل ليليكم افراح وتهانى

اخى العزيز ( عاشق الحوراء ) كل حرفا نطقت بة اختنا العزيزة (my teras)  انا اكد لك انها هى الصحيحة وهى عين الصواب قصتك مر بها الكثير من الناس فى هدا المجتمع ولكن بحكم المناطق وحكم العوائل تختلف من مكان الى مكان هدة الدنياء يا اخى فى ناس يتفيقون من اول مرة وفى ناس تتعب وهم يبحثون عن شريكة الحياة ولكن انصحك بعدم الاتجاة الى حجرات الشات نهايا لا نها مدمرة وغير صحيحة فبتعد عنها قريت لك كل احدثك وقريت لك معضم مواضيعك افهمت منك انك انسان طيب الخلق والدين الله اساعدك ويرزقك ببت تعطيك فقدان كل الحنان الدى تبحث عنة اخوك الغزال

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

( ماى تيرس ) احترامى اختى العزيزة لكى وعلى تواجدك الدائم ومتابعتك لى اتقدم باسفى لكى على التاخير الدى بدرمنى خارج عن ارادتى وانتى تعرفين مثل هدة المواضيع تحتاج الى تفكير وتركيز عميق حتى لا تتلخبط الاوراق عموما شكرا جزيلا لكى على المتابعة واليكى اليوم تكملة القصة والى باقى الاعضاء الكرام والى يتابعون هدة المدكرت تفضلو جميعا وصلنا الى

بعد فترة من الزمن ليست بالقصيرة لاحظت اني ناقم على المجتمع وبالذات على الجنس الناعم .. فبعد ان رفضونى مراراُ .. اري نفسي محبوب من قبل فئة من الفتياة على الشبكة .. فبعد العمانية .. (اخر اتصال لي معها كانت تتحدث عن وظيفة بعد التخرج وان شخصا ما تقدم لخطبتها وبعد ذلك انقطعت الاخبار) ارى نفسي مع علاقة جديدة هذه المرة بطلتها من دولة الامارات ولا اعرف هى صدق من دولة الامارات او هى تماطل وتكدب على لنا الشات كلة كدب ونفاق .. وتعمل في شركة لتقنية المعلمومات وتملك بيت ومن المال مايعمي عيون الكثيرين .. وبعد فترة عرضت علي الزواج منها بالرغم من انها تعلم اني شيعي المذهب (هي سنية معتدلة) وقالت بان اذهب لاسكن معها وسوف تبحث لي عن وظيفة هناك وقالت ان اموري سوف تتحسن بعد ان احصل على الجنسية .. لكن بعد تفكير طويل لم تعجبني الفكرة حيث طلبت منى ان اعزل عن مدهبى واتبع مدهبها السنى وهدة الفكرة لو عرفها اهلى لدبحونى وتبرؤ منى مالى انا او مال هسوالف التى لا استطيع الانحراف عن مد هبى الشيعى.. ففترقنا ولا اعلم عنها شيء .. طبعاً لازلت في هذه الفترة مع محمد الذي كان يواسيني بين الحين ولاخر ويعطيني بعض الافكار .. 

ومرت الايام وجاءت عطلت الصيف وقرر والداي السفر هذه المرة لزيارة الامام الرضا عليه السلام .. وقال ابي انه سوف يدعو لي عند الامام الرضا عسى ان يوفقنا الله ببنت الحلال .. وهذا ماحصل فعلا فما ان رجعوا حتى قال لو لي انهم خطبوا لي فتاة كانت عائلتها معهم طوال الرحلة .. لم اتردد كثيرا في التفكير ووافقت بدون اي سؤال .. وكانت هناك اتصالات بين والديتي ووالدة الفتاة بستمرار للتنسيق بالموضوع .. وبعدها بليالي .. قمنا بزيارة لعائلة الفتاة .. ولكن لم نتشرف بمقابلة والدها بسبب مرضه وكبر سنه .. وحسب مافهمت من والدي انه في مرحلة الخرف ... بعد ان رجعنا ... سألت اخواتي عن انطباعاتهم عن الزيارة 

اختي: انا مانصحك فيهم
انا: ليش بعد هذي المرة
اختي: البنية مافيها شي بالعكس قطعة من القمر .. لكن اخوانها مالحظت شي
انا: ايوه لاحظت
اختي: تعرف ان هذا المرض وراثي وممكن ينتقل الى اولادك وهو مرض(( السكلر المعروف)) والمنتشر بكثرة فى البحرين ويا اخى حاسب لا تبتلى وتبلى معاك اعيلك مرض فقر الدم
انا: ويمكن لا ... وبعدين انا راضي بقسمة الله
اختي: لاتخلي رفض السابقين الك يخليك تقبل باي وحده
انا: هذي خطبوها لي عند الامام الرضا عليه السلام وانا ماضن انه يخيبني
اختي: على كيفك

بعدها كالعادة احاول ان ارجع الى حياتي العادية كانسان وبداءت التجهيزات للخطوبة .. 

وفي صباح الخميس ... جلست على صراخ اخي الصغير الذي يصغرني خمس سنين .. بانه لن ولم يسمح بهذا الزوج .. فخرج منزعجاً ..

انا: وش قاعد اسمع منك
اخي: الي سمعته
انا: وش فيك انت فهمني
اخي: هذي ماتصلح لك اخوانة كلهم( سكلر ) ويش فيك ماتسمع النصيحة انت لا منى ولا من اختك
انا: وانت وش عليك انا الي اقرر وانا حر فى حياتى خلونى عاد اقرر مرة فى حياتى واتخد قرار بنفسى
اخي: ممكن اكلمك على انفراد
انا: تعال معي الغرفة

بعدها نتوجه الى الغرفة

انا: خير .. قول
اخي: العائلة مش مريضة خواته كلهم مرضة وعيالهم بعد كل فى المستشفى
انا: من وين لك هذا الكلام ... وبعدين سألت انا عن البنت قالوا على خلق
اخي: انا ما اتكلم عن البنت .. انا اتكلم عن المرض الورافى فيهم البنت ماعليها غبار يا اخى ولا فى شرفها لا
انا: نعم ... وش تقول
اخي: هذا الي حاصل يا اخى
انا: اشرح اكثر انا شوي وبجن
اخي: امها ترى صغيرة في السن .. زوجها يكبرها الضعف .. وزوجها مريض من زمان وهي بعدها في بداية الثلاثين وجابو بنات واولاد كلهم مصابين بمرض (السكلر) انت ماسمعت عنة هلمرض كنى سمعت عنة لكن مااعرفة..
انا: وش اسوى ويا حضى التعيس يا اخى 
اخي: الام تطلع مع احد 
انا: انت وش فهمك بهذي الامور ووش دراك هدا انتة من الشغل الى البيت او المرض يجى عن طريق الاهل والورافة وهدا منتشر عدنا احنا فى البحرين ولا ادرى عندكم فى القطيف اهدا المرض موجود معروف عندكم انا الصراحة ما اعرف عنة شىء
اخي: فلان صديقي يصير جارهم .. واذا منت مصدقني .. راقب بيتهم او بتشوف هداهم رايحين جاين المستشفى لا تبلى نفسك اقعد اعزوبى ولا تتزوج وحدة مصابة بسكلر طاوعنى انا: اعوذ بالله من غضب الله .. اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

اخي فر راسي 360 درجة .. بعدها سألت اصحابى .. وسألت الكثيرين واجابوني بنفس الشي ... ماذنب ابنتها الصغيرة ... يارب سترك ورضاك
والان عدنا فى البحرين قررت الحكومة ما تملج على احد بدون فحص طبى قبل الزواج وكل من هدة الامراض الورافية المنتشرة فى اكثر البلدان
بعدها كالعادة اتوجه الى غرفتي وانعزل واحكي لصاحبي محمد الدى تعرفت علية فى الشات عن ماحصل لي هذه المرة بالتفصيل .. ليشجعني من جديد ويحي في الامل 

نتابع غذاً انشاء الله وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 

دعواتكم لى انشاء الله مقبولة منكم احبتى سؤال اطرحة بين ايدكم هل اتزوج هدة الفتاة ام ابتعد عنها بسبب مرضها ومرض اهلها مادا تنصحونى الابتعاد ام المحاولة مرة ثانية انتضر ردودكم 

وتابعونى  عن قريب
[/align]

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اممممممم احس انكم مليتوا مني .. معلش استحملوني شوي .. راح احاول اختصر .. من جد ترى هذا الي صار الي واحاول انهى القصة باى طريقة لانى ثقلت عليكم وطولت السالفة وانتون مليتون من القرااة وانا احاول انهيها بطريقتى الخاصة ولا اكملها كلها بختصار اقول لكم تفضلو من هنا 

على العموم بختصر الموضوع علشان انا رايح انهية لانى ما حصلت على مشاركات ولا ردود هدة القصة وضعتها فى منتدى ثانى وصلت ردود الاعضاء الى اكثر من المئة رد ونصيح وتعقيب اعقد انها غير مرغوب فهيا فى منتداكم ... احد اصحابي من كثر مااشكي له عرض على اثنتان من بنات خالاته وقال ان ابوه هو عميد العائلة واذا انت من جد تبي تزوج اختار وحدة منهم والموافقة علينا .. طبعاً انا ما اقدر اقول نعم او لا .. في النهاية استشير اخواتي الذين استبعدوا احداهم مع انها دكتورة في مستشفى كبير والسبب عارفين اش انها مش حلوه على حسب وصفهم .. ( بجن انا والله .. طبعاً بيسأل بعضكم ليش ما تتزوج بدون مشورة اخواتك ... الجواب لاني لن استطيع ان اوفق بين الطرفين يعني حياتي جحيم لو طلع فى البنت عيب بيقولن خواتى والله احنا نصحناك لكن انت ما قبلت النصيحة والان اتحمل العب بنفسك) والثانية احتجوا بنهم لايعرفونها .. وهي من بنات السادة المشهورين .. عجيب يتوجهون الى بنات من اماكن بعيدة لايعرفونهم ويرفضون من لاتبعد عن بيتنا امتار معدودة .. اها المشكلة في اخواتك اذا .. هذا ماسوف يذكره البعض .. نعم هذا صحيح ... اخواتي رغم ان جمالهم عادي ونحن من عائلة عادية .. الى انهم يريدون فتاة خارقة ... على العموم في الاخير ارجع الى صاحبي محمد لنحكي مع بعض ونتسلى وكنت اقضي معه الوقت الى حتى الفجر

تمر الايام

والايام

ولايام 

والاسابيع

ولاشهر

طبعاُ تخللتها بعض القصص مثل ممرضة  اختارتها لى احدى جيرانة هدة بعد قصتها طويلة ونتون ملتون من هدة المدكرات وانا اريد اختصر والمدكرات صراحة طويلة واجد وانا ما احب اثقل على احد لكن قليل احسن(لن احكي لكم التفاصيل لاتخافوا) وايضاً بين الحين ولاخر ياتوني باسماء جديدة .. ولكني لم اعد اهتم لنى انا اريد انها هدة القصة لكم ولدالك احاول قدر الامكان ان اختصر ما افصل لكم مثل قبل لنكم ملتون وهدة المواضيع التى تساهم فى رفع مستوى المنتدى وتالف بين الاعضاء وتالف صدقات وتعارف حقيقتا ونصح وارشاد من الاعضاء لبعضهم البعض وخاصة من المشرفين هم المشجعين دائما وابدا والباقى ياتى من الاعضاء الدين يفهمون المواضيع القيمة ويحاورنها عموما نتابع وتتابعون

بعد فترة رجع صاحبي وذكرني فضائل الزواج وانها سنة رسول الله صلى الله علية واله وسلم فقلت له وهل انا امام اختيار .. كل ماتقدمت رفضوني .. فقال ماذا عن بنات خالاتي .. فسكت (طبعاَ ستحيت ان اقول له ماحصل لي الشرف الى الان ولم اكلم خواتى فى هدا الموضوع الى الان ) فشجعني مرة اخرى على الموضوع .. فسألته ان يكلم ابيه عن الموضوع .. فقال تعال ندخل عليه الحين ونكلمه سوى ... طبعاً ما تفاجئة انه قال ان البارحة فقط اعلنوا خطبتها على احد المقربين ... الله كريم ... طبعاٌ الثانية بعدها رفضت حتى ان افكر في الموضوع وكاعادة ارجع الى محمد لاحكي له مايجري لي ونضحك على سخرية القدر مني طبعا انا ترى اختصر لكم ما اعطيكم بتفصيل

احد اصحابي ايضاٌ عرض على ان اتزوج ابنت اخوه .. ولا اعلم لماذا اني رفضت مباشرة ... رغم انها متعلمة ومعروفة عائلتهم بجمال بناتهم .. لكن ما جعلني ارفض هو من جعلني اعرف ان  اختها كلفت خطبتها الكثير من المبالغ لنا خطيبها صديقى واخبرنى بجميع المصاريف وان خطبتها كلفت الشيء الفلاني ... فقلت الحمد لله اني لم ارتبط معهم .. لاني لن استطيع ان اوفر لها نصف ماوفر لها خطيبها لانها من عائلة غنية وانتون تعرفون مطالب الاغنياء وانا على قد حالى موظف بسيط معاش ميتين دينار...او سيارة قديمة شوى لكن انا عايش والحمد لله

بعض الذكريات من هنا وهناك ... ادري ماتبي تسمعوها ... مستعجلين وفي الاخير كنت دائما احكي الى محمد .. الذي يستمتع بسماع مايحصل لي .. وفي ذات ليلة كان حوارنا عن الحياة في بلدي وفي اروبا وكيف ان الانسان هناك الدول تضمن حقوقه كمواطن وماهو الفرق بين هنا وهناك .. وبينما نحن نتحدث قال لي صريحة كم معك الان .. فقلت له .. فحولها بلدولار.. وبعدها قال هذه النقود تكفيك لتعيش سنة كاملة هنا مع الدراسة .. فلماذا لا تفكر في الدراسة في الخارج وتكمل تعليمك .. (قد كنت دائما اتحدث معه عن رغبتي في ان اكمل تعليمي) فبداءت الفكرة تجري في عروقي لكن هناك بعض العراقيل .. مثلا ماذا اعمل بعد السنة كيف سوف اوفر النقود لكي اكمل الدراسة ... فعرض على المساعدة .. فرفضت لكنه اصر .. فقلت انا لا اعرف عنك شيء سوى اسمك محمد وبعض الاشياء التي لاقيمة لها لاننى عرفتة عن طريق الشات ولا اعرف عنة شىء ثانى وانا محتار اروح لة بلدهم واواصل تعليمى ام نهو خداع ونصاب والله ما اعرف وين اتجة ولا وين اروح وهل بعد كل الغربة والدراسة لما ارجع ابحصل على وضيفة مناسبة الحال عند بعضة ... فطلب من ان اشتري كاميرة خاصة للمحادثة ... وتواعدنا في الليلة التالية ودهبت السوق وشتريت كيمرة واوصلتاه بجهاز الكمبيوتر حتى يرانى وهو فى امريكا وانا اراة فى البحرين طبعا هدا مو عجب اليوم العلم ما خلا شىء..

طبعا المفروض ان اسوي نفسي عدل ووقف واقول اكمل غذا انشاء الله لكني سوف اكمل لانكم مليتوا مني 

تقابلنا في الليل على حسب الموعد .. فبعدها ربطت الكاميرا بجهازي واستطاع ان يراني فتفاجاء محمد فقال 

محمد: You are handsome (انت وسيم)
انا: ومن قال الك اني جيكر
محمد: What make me say that because they did not like you (الي خلاني اقول انك ماتعجبهم)
انا: قسمة ونصيب
محمد: Stand up and turn around (اوقف ودور)
انا: شوف عن الاطنازا انا مو مشتري كاميرا علشان تسخر على
محمد: Do you have any health problem (عند اي مشكلة صحية)
انا: شوف اذا ماتشغل كامرتك بسكر وبمشي عنك
محمد: Answer (جاوب)
انا: لا ماعندي اي مشكلة صحية ..بصيرعندي مشكلة نفسية اذا ما اتزوج
محمد: Are you ready (جاهز)
انا: خلصنا ... تراك بطيت شبدي
محمد: Look (شوف)
انا: شيل الصورة الى حاطنها قدام الكامير احسن الك
محمد: What picture you talking about (اي صورة الي تتكلم عنها)
انا: صورة البنت الي اشوفها
محمد: 
انا: بسكر وبروح عنك
محمد: 
انا: لا شكلك انت مبسوط .. منهي هذي الي معاك .. صديقتك
محمد: 
انا: خلاص طفح الكيل
محمد: Ok ok.. (زين .. زين)
انا: 
محمد: it is me (هذا انا)
انا: ويش تقول .. ليش شعرك طويل وليش شكلك بناتي 
محمد: I am a girl (انا فتاة)
انا: انا مالي خلق مقالب .. وين محمد 
محمد: Why you don’t believe me (ليش انت مومصدقني)
انا: 

طبعاُ مابي اطول عليكم لانكم مليتوا ادري .. في الاخير .. محمد طلع بنت شقراء طويلة بعيون زرقاء رشيقة تدرس اخر سنة التطبيق محاماة ... وتجيد الكثير من اللغات
شوفو المصايب شخص اتكلم معاة صارلى اكثر من سنة وفى الاخير يطلع بنت جميلة يارب سترك علينا من هدة الدنياء ومن بلاوى الشات والانترنت ووووو والباقلى انتون تعرفونة اكثر منى ومادا يحدث ومادا حدث من مشاكل الشات والانترنت والاسماء المستعارة فى المنتديات باسم ولد يطاع لك بنت ويدخل باسم بنت تطلع لك ولد واحدرو من هدة الحركات يا اخوات ويا اخوان
ادري مابي ا طول بخلص .. 

بداءت مشاعري تتغير بتاجاه محمد من صديق عزيز الى ... انت خمنوا .. واصبحت اقضي معضم وقتي معها اتعلم منها .. في هذه الاثناء اتتني المزيد من العروض ... ادري ماتبون تعرفون لانكم مليتوا ... بعدها اقنعني محمد انه قادر ان يساعدني بان اكمل دراستي وفي نفس الوقت يوفر لي وظيفة في احد المساجد بان اعلم المسلمين هناك اللغة العربية وفقههم في الدين (اصير شيخ يعني الاعور على العميان باشا هة هة هة)او فى امركا بعد راحت على .. طبعاً كنت مفتون في جمالها .. لانها بدون مجاملة قمة في الجمال ولاخلاق .. الى انها لا تطبق الاسلام الصحيح (يعني موحدة ولا تشهد بان لا اله الى الله وان محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم رسول الله وتعرف حقيقة من هو الامام علي كرم الله وجهه لكنها لاتصلي .. والسبب .. ادري مابي اطول ماني قايل لكم انتوا اعرفوا ابغى انهى الموضوع واخلص مليتون لنكم ما تردون و لا تعقبون ولا حتا اتشكرون) بعدها ذهبت شخصيا الى اشهر الجامعات هناك وطلبت معلومات عن كيفية التسجيل الطلاب الاجانب والرسوم وكل شيء من سكن ومواصلات واكل وشرب .. كانت تريد ان تساعدني باي وسيلة مسكينة الا اسمها محمد اتصورا بنت اسمها محمد او فى امريكا... 

كنت ناقما على المجتمع لدرجة اني لم اكن احب ان اعيش فيه بالاضافة الى هذه الفرصة التي امامى ... 

بعدها طرحت الموضوع على ابي الذي قال

ابي: وكم سنة الدراسة
انا: اربع سنوات
ابي: وبعدين وشي بتستفيد ياولدي المتخرجين واجد ومافي وظايف وانت والحمد لله توك محصل وظيفة محترمة وراتبها يضاهي الطلاب الجامعيين (علشان انا مابي اطول ماقلت لكم اني طلعت من عملي واشتغلت في وظيفة براتب اعلى من السا بق شوفو ماقلت ليكم ما بعلمكم عن التفاصيل واحاول اخش عنكم بعض الشىء الان انا راتبى صار يقارب الثلاث مية دينار لكن ما علمتكم لنكم مليتون منى ومن هدة الاحداث)
انا: انا مش راجع بعدها
ابي: مافهمت ياولدي
انا: انا بروح هناك وبتزوج .. وبرجع بس في الاجازة
ابي: انت مش لاقي من يزوجك هنا تلقى من يزوجك في ديرة الغربة
انا: انا اعرف وحدة بزوجها وبتساعدني في الدراسة وفي اني احصل وظيفة بعدها
ابي: وهذي الي بتتزوجها .. عندها دين ومين وين تعرفها انت هنا وبعد ..وهي تعرف مين هما اصحاب البيت الي احنا لازم نواليهم
انا: الموضوع طويل بس انا واثق من البنت وهي وعدتني انها تقوم بواجبها الديني اذا لقت من يعلمها
ابي: شوف ياولدي انت الحين منت طفل صغير .. انت صاحب القرار

بس تعبت اليوم با كمل الباقى لا تخافون لكن با قى القليل منة بس تابعونى علشان تعرفون ويش قررت ابقا مع ابى ام ادهب الى تلك الفتاة التى لا اعرف عنها شىء فى حياتى ردكم وحثكم وارشادكم هو عين الصواب الدى انتضرة منكم[/align]

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

|310| من قال ياعاشق الحوراء وباتكلم على لسان جميع الأعضاء انهم ملوا منك ،ماتصور دا الشي ابدا

لانه أي عضو هني يجي يشوف حكايتك لازم بيتناغم معاك فيها...المهم عشان لاننسى الشي المهم... الشات 

وسوالفه،أتصوران فيه علاقات ناجحة بس كم النسبة نسبة ضعيفة جدا فماله داعي من الاساس ان نتعب 

مشاعرنا ومشاعر غيرنا ونضيع وقتنا في علاقات شبه وهمية ودا الشي الغالب طبعا...لان الشات في الاساس 

موقاعد يعطينا ايجابيات مثل ماسلبياته هي اللي طاغية طبعا هالأيام...وعلى سالفة البنت اللي من الامارات

ليش ماهي فكرت توالي أهل البيت بدل ماانها تقترح عليك انك تقلب بمذهبهم؟والا بس تخريب أفكار!الكل يقول 

عليه بالعافية اللي يوالي أهل البيت وينهج مذهبهم...

عاااااشق أتصور ان البحرين صغيرة بس مو لدرجة انها خلت تماما من أي بنت تناسبك وبعدين الحمد لله راتبك 

زين وأحسن من رواتب شباب عندنا هني في القطيف وحاولوا يفتحوا بيوت على رواتبهم البسيطة...

وذا على الاهل والخوات طبعا لهم راي في موضوع اختيار شريكة حياتك بس مو لدرجة انهم يفرضوا الجمال 

الشكلي على اللي بتتزوجها،ان الله جميل يحب الجمال بس فيه بنات جمالهم متوسط واخلاقهم عالية تغطي 

هالجمال الشكلي،وذا على خواتك هم على عينك وراسك خواتك بس ماهم باقيين طول العمر معاك بيجيهم نصيبهم

 وبيروحوا في حالهم ،فماله داعي هالعقبات اللي يقولوها... وبعدين على البنت اللي تعرفت عيلتك عليها عند الامام

الرضا( ع) يمكن ماهي مصابة بالمرض ومافيها شي لو اقترحتوا التحليل قبل الزواج دا الشي عندكم وعندنا ان 

التحليل قبل الزواج شي لابد منه،ان صار توافق الحمد لله ماصار الله كريم...واخر شي ياعاشق الحوراء بامكانك 

تدرس في بلدك كورسات ودبلومات واللي تبغاه اذا كنت ناوي تقوي من شهادتك ويرتقي راتبك،فيه كثير يطلعوا برة

للدراسة بس انت في داخلك هروب من بلدك أكثر من فكرة الدراسة برة ونصيحة أخت ،كثير طلعوا برة يدرسوا 

وارتبطوا ، لكن معظمهم علاقاتهم فاشلة وتنتهي بالانفصال... لاتتعب قلبك ولاتفكر في الارتباط بطريقة عجولة 

تتندم فيها على كل شي بنات البحرين كثار وفيهم ألف بنت تتمناك من مذهبك وعلى ملة شيعة الامام علي(ع)...

----------


## My tears

وعليكم السلام .. 

في البداية اعتذر اخي لك .. لتأخر على الرد .. 

لأن بصراحه المنتدى كان بصيانه يومين أو اكثر ما أذكر .. وكان مغلق .. 

وهذا ألي أخرني على الرد .. وأزعل منك مره ثانيه أذا قلت ملينا منك .. 


بالنسبه لسؤالك .. أنك تزوج بالفتاة أللي أهلها مريضين "بالـسكلر" ..

قصدك فقر الدم المنجلي << السكلسل >> ؟ .. 

بالفعل البنت مالها ذنب .. والي كاتبه الله بيصير .. والله يشافيهم .. 

ومعظم العوائل ما تزوج بناتهم بسبب مرض الوراثة .. وهذا شايع عدنا بالقطيف ..

..

وهذي بلوه من بلاوي الشات وفعايله .. الله يكون بالعون .. 

واذا في نصيب مع الأمريكيه ليش لا .. اذا كانت دين وخلق وجمال.. << هذا الناس تقول ..

أختك تقول .. بنات بلدك أولى من الغريبه .. ولا تعب روحك مع الأجانب .. 

وياما شباب راحو امريكا يكملون دراستهم وحصل لهم النصيب وتزوجو .. بس ابتلو معاهم .. ولا يغرك المظهر .. 

والزواج قسمه ونصيب .. احمد ربك على الوظيفه .. وربي يوفقك .. وأرضى بنصيبك .. 


واتمنى ما تحط في خاطرك علينا .. واحنا ديماً أن شاء الله معاك .. 

وما شاء الله على أسلوبك سلس .. يجذب القراء ..

بس الظاهر الأعضاء في سبات ..  

بالتوفيق أن شاء الله .. وننتظر الجزء القادم .. وعذراً على الأطاله .. 


تقبل تحياتي .. اختك My tears ..

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 كلكم يا من تتابعون عاشق الحوراء اتمنا لكم حياة سعيدة دائما او خلونى انا ويا خظى الطايح طلبتون منى تكملة القصة وانا لا استطيع الصد عنكم لنكم احبتى واخوانى واخواتى جميعا بس تعرفون هدة الاحداث اخدت من وقتى الكثير والتعب والجلوس الطويل بجانب الكمبيوتر حتى اهلى كلمونى عن مادا اكتب ومادا اقول عندما اجلس كل هدة الفترة امام شاشة الكمبيوتر كتابة وتركيز وحفظ الاحداث اول باول لا فيها لف ولا دوران احداث حقيقية مية فى مية اطرحها لكم لاارء فيها وجهات نظركم فى هدة القضية ربما احد يقنعنى او يفيدنى او يستفيد من احدثى هدة يمكن اى واحد فى المجتمع يحدث لهو نفس الشىء ويستفيد منى عموما اليكم الباقى من القصة
كنت ارى في عيون والدي دموع الفرقة وحرقة الوداع .. كان يحبني كثيرا من دون اخوتي بسبب العلاقة الحميمة بيني وبينه حيثو انا اصغر اخوانى لان باقى اخوانى اكبر منى وكلهم متزوجين عدا خوات ثنتيت لم يتزوجون الى الان بسبب صغر سنهم بعدهم فى المدرسة لم تردعني دموعه من ان امضي الى هدفي الذي حددته .. ولم يقتنع والدي وانا اعاود  المكالمة بين الحين والاخر .. كان الموقف حاسماً .. حبسة لوعة قلبي داخل صدري وادرت ظهري دون ان اكترث .. اقدمت على خطوة املا في ان تتغير احوالي ولاكن هدة الخطوة خطيرة ومجاسفة فى نفس الوقت اسافر الى تلك الفتاة ولا ادرى مادا يخفى لى القدر حيث انى لم يبقى لى حظ مع احد فكيف استطيع اعيش مع فتاة لا اعرف عنها شىء سوى مكلمات فى الشات فقط لا غير اننى خايف وحيران فى نفس الوقت.. 

ارسلت اوراقي الى السفارة لاستخراج التأشيرة .. لاواجه العديد من العراقيل .. فبعد ان وعدوني ان استخرج تأشيرة الدخول في ايام بسيطة .. طالت المدة .. مماجعلني اغير حجزي المسبق .. 

كنت لا استطيع النوم .. وكنت شارد الدهن دائماً .. وكنت اتحدث مع "محمد سابقاً .. سوف ارمز لها بالحرف م " كل ليلة وكان تشجعني على المغادرة كل ليلة .. تحدثت معها مسبقاً ان علاقتنا غير شرعية .. وانا لا استطيع ان اكمل بهذه الطريقة .. (سوف اكتب الحوار بالعربي .. كترجمة .. فهي لاتجيد العربية اطلاقة .. الجميل انها خلال فترة بسيطة حفظة بعض من سور القران الكريم والحروف وطريقة نطقها ... كنت في غاية الساعدة في وقتها .. وكنا فرحين)

م: انتم في بلدكم تحبون الاسلام الشكلي ..
انا: كيف
م: مادا تفعلون لوقت الصلاة ايدهب كل الناس الى الصلاة فى وقتها فى مجتمعكم الخليجى ام بعض الناس تصلى والبعض لا اجبنى بصراحة تامة
انا: انتي تقصدين اصحاب المذاهب الاخرى ام تقصدين المدهب الشيعى
م: الاسلام واحد ولا يوجد فى هدة الدنياء سوى مدهب واحد انى عن نفسى اول مرة اسمع عن مدهب الشيعى مادا تقصد بلمدهب الشيعى
انا:نعم انا شخصيا لا احب ان يقسم الاسلام الى مذاهب ... وهل تعرفين ان هناك تقسيمات ايضا في داخل المذهب نفسه و المدهب الشيعى هو افضل المداهب وكل يحترم مدهبة الخاص بة ولا احد يتدخل فى مداهب الاخر والاسلام هو واحد والدين واحد والله واحد
م: نعم لدي فكرة .. هل نسيت ان امي لبنانية .. 
(ابوها مسيحى .. وامها بنانية مسلمة .. وهي تقوم بخدمت المسلمين هناك .. فقد شرحت لي في احد المرات كيف ان امها قضت نهار العيد في احد المساجد لخدمت المسلمين)
البنت هدى امها لبنانية وابوها امريكى مسيحى والام ايضا لبانية مسيحية والبنت ماخدة طابع الابوين
تدرون راح اختصر 

كان محور الحديث هو كيف سوف اعيش مع اجنبية بدون غطاء شرعي
فطرحت مسألة الزواج ... ولم تعترض اطلاقاُ .. ولكنها طلبت مني ان لانستعج في ذلك .. وانا رفضت .. كانت فكرتها ان نعطي انفسنا بعض الوقت لنتعرف على بعضنا .. بعدها شرحت لها ان سوف اهاجر وابي غير راضا عني .. بالرغم من عدم الموافقة من ابى .. 
وفى يوم من الايام سالتنى اختى مادا فعلت مع تلك البنت المسيحية وسمعها والدى وعصب على انا اخبرتة بانى داهب الى الدراسة وليس الى الزواج من بنت مسيحية وقال لى انا غير راضى عليك ادا تزوجت من هدة البنت وشرعنا لا يحلها لك اعلم جيدا انها ليست بحلال عليك مهما فعلت من امور زواجك باطل منها هدا كلام ابى انتم مادا تقولون الى ابى اكلامة صحيح ام مجرد يخيفنى من هدة البنت ومن الغربة هناك ولا ادرى بترجع معاى البحرين ام لا ام الشرع لا يحلها لى انا فى هدة الامور لا اعرف الكثير فيها استفيد منكم ومن ردودكم المفيدة لى
م: انها مسألة شخصية وهذي حياتك يجب ان تتخذ القرار بنفسك .. 
انا: ديني يمنعني .. رضا الرب من رضا الوالدين
م: لماذا لا اعيش معك في بلدك .. هل سوف يمانع اهلك
انا: لا لن يمانعوا لكن .. لا استطيع احضاركي .. وانا لا اعتقد انك سوف تستطيعين العيش هنا لان العيش هنا يختلف عن العيش فى بلدكم وهدة كلها مجاملات تدور بينى وبينها
م: لماذا.. كيف حكمت
انا: عاداتنا وتقاليدنا .. وتجارب السابقيين .. وللسان الناس هنا لا يرحم
م: لم افهم
انا: في بلدكم ممكن ان تكتفي النساء بالحجاب الشرعي ..اما هنا فلابد من العباءة
م: سوف البس العباءة .. وتبتسم لى اتعتقدون انتم با نها ستلبس العباة ام تكدب على ساعدونى انتم فى ردودكم تطلبون منى انى اوصل لكم ولكن انتم لا تتجوبون معاى ولا تساعدونى انتظركم انا وانتظر ردودكم يا اعضائنا الكرام.. 

بعدها بفترة اتت لي ببعض الصور عن انواع من العباءات ذات الالوان والاشكال الجمالية والتي بداءت بالنتشار في مجتمعاتهم فى امريكا.. رغم علمي بصدق نيتها ... فشرحت لها ان هذه العباءة ليست حجاب شرعي 

بعدها قامت بالبحث عن شروط الزواج من اجنبي وكيفية العيش هناك .. لدرجة انها اتصلت بسفارة الدولة هناك شخصياً .. واعطوها معلومات انه لا منع عندهم من ذلك .. فرجعت وهي في قمت السعادة .. بعدها شرحت لها انهم يوافقون لكن سوف يعطوكي تأشيرة مؤقتة فقط بعدها وليست دائمة ولن استطيع تسجيلك كزوجة رسمية . والاهم هو اولادنا لن استطيع تسجيلهم لدى الدوائر الحكومية .. على العموم كثر النقاش في هذا الموضوع وحبيت ان اختصر .. انتهينا ان نستبعد العيش في وطني وفى وطنها انا لا استطيع ان اغظب ابى هدا هو المهم عندى وانتون مادا ترون اغظب ابى ام اتبع هوا نفسى ولداتها
فقالت لى تعال ولا تتزوجنى تعال ودرس بس وخلنى اشوفك على الواقع واشوف ليش بنات بلدك ما اخدوك وماهو العيب فيك انت بعيد انى بعيدة وكلامنا كل عن طريق الشات لا يكفى
فرجعنا الى البداية لنفكر في طريقة للخروج من هذه المعضلة .. فقالت الدراسة هي افضل شيء .. وذكرت لي كيف انه بعد ان احصل على الجنسية سوف يكون تعليمك مجاني وكها مغريات تقدمها لى .. وبعد تخرجي سوف لن اجد صعوبة في الحصول على وظيفة .. وحتى لو ان لم احصل على وظيفة .. الدولة تصرف لي مكافئة مالية هناك كل هدة اعتقد غرائات منها تقدمها لى ولا اعلم ما المقصود ومايدور فى بالها اهى صادقة ام مادا لا ادرى.. فهي عندها معارف متخصصة فى مجال البحث لي عن وظيفة وتوفر لي العيش الكريمة والله لا اعلم مادا افعل قدمت لى كل العروض رافتا بحالى فى بلدى وتريد ان تقدم لى شىء هى فى بلدها وانا خايف منها كثير واهلى غير راضينى على من هسفرة سوى كانت زواج ام دراسة الثنتين منهم مرفضين عند اهلى.. 

المشكلة التي كانت دائما ترهقنى هي والدي .. الكبير في السن .. والمشبع بالامراض .. من سوف يعتني به من بعدي .. وانا اعلم ان هجرتي سوف تكثر عليه الالام .. وكانت تهون علي في كل مرة .. وتقول انها مسألت وقت .. فقلت انا اعلم انه ليس في عائلتنا من سوف يقوم بعناية ابي من بعدى اخوانى متجزوجين وعايشين برحهم مع زوجاتهم فى مدينة حمد وخواتى ثنتين معرسين عند ازواجهم واخوات ثنتين اصغار فى السن من بعدى منهو الى والدى مادا تقولون انتم فى هدة المشكلة .. نعم سوف يهتمون اخوانى واخواتى بة بدون شك لكن لن يكونوا معه عندما يحتاجهم .. هناك الكثير من التفاصيل .. ارجوان تسامحوني فلم تعد لدي الرغبة في المواصلة .. وليس السبب مداخلات بعض القراء اطلاقاً .. احببت ان انهي المذكرات هنا .. واترك لخيالكم الواسع الذي ابهرني حقيقة ما لم استطع اكماله

لا تزعلوا بس بعضكم سوف يقول نبي نعرف انت تزوجتها او لا ... سوف اجيب على هذا التساؤل فقط .. وارجو ان تعذروني .. 


لا لم اتزوجها ... لا داعي للتفاصيل لاني لا استطيع ان امسك دموعي من ان تنحدر على خذي .. ولكني في نفس الوقت كنت سعيداً لاني كسبت ابي .. وطلبت منه المغفرة ) .. وتوجهت الى حج بيت الله الحرام هدة السنة.. وزيارة المصطفى صلى الله عليه واله وسلم  والى الان انا لم اتزوج غيرت راى وسمعت كلام ابى وامى وتركت عنى الشات وخزيت الشيطان العين وتركت كل محرم فى حياتى بعد ما جيت من الحج هدة السنة والحمد لله رب العلمين هدة يا اخوانى كل المدكرات التى حصلت لى ولكن الانسان يتعلم من اخطاة واخطاء غيرة والان لا ادرى عن غرف محادثة ولا ادرى عن غرف الشات والحلف لكم بالله العضيم جل جلالة انى تغيرت وتبدلت وعفت الدنياء ومافيها لاجل ابى وامى امى مريضة جدا بسسب كبر سنها وابى ايضا كبير فى السن من لهم غيرى فى هدة الدنياء خوات صغار بعد وحدة منهم جاينها واحد من العائلة بعد التخرج هدة السنة ياخدها وابقى فى البيت انا وامى العجوز وابى المقعد عن العمل وخت وحدة فى الثالث الاعدادى هدة كل حياتى وكل امورى انا اعرف واقسم مافى احد يستطيع البوح بمثل هدة السرار ولكن انا انسان جرىء ولا يهمنى شىء وهدة المدكرات ليس بها شىء سوى الحقيقة المرة التى عشتها واخير سامحونى كثير جدا جدا.. 

النهاية 

هذا اخر ماسوف اكتب بخصوص هدا هدة القصة المحزنة الطويلة المملة فى بعض الوقت ولكن ادا صار لى اى حدث جديد سوف اخبركم بة فور 
وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 

 ترقبونى عند كل حدث جديد ولو انى ما اعتقد لان حضى سىء  جدا جربتة فى كثير من امورى ولم اجدى بشىء  [/align]

----------


## My tears

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

قرار صائب .. :) احيي روحك الجباره أخي الكريم .. عاشق الحوراء .. 

بارك الله فيك .. وربي يعطيك العافيه .. ورحم الله والديك دنيا وآخره .. وربي يشافيهم .. 

وربي يرزق بنت الحلال أللي تستحقك .. 

قصه محزنه بعض الشيء .. ولكنها مليئه بالموعظه .. 

وأجمل شيء الصدق في نقل الأحداث .. والجرئ >> احسدك عليها ;) .. 

وانا اشعر بمشاعرك عندما لا تلقى اي تجاوب من الأعضاء .. وانا عاتبه عليهم  :s ..

لم اكن أنتظر النهاية .. اتمنى اكثر واكثر ..

وأقدر شعورك .. اتمنى في الوقت القريب .. القريب العاجل .. نسمع عن خبر زواجك ..  

وننتظر آخر أخبارك .. ولا تــقطع .. 


تقبل تحياتي .. اختك My tears ..

----------


## القلب الجريح

شرعا الزواج من المسيحية الكتابية جائز
قد تكون صادقة وقد تلبس العباءة اذا كانت تحبك  
فالحب يصنع المعزات 
وبالنسبة للوالد 
فاعلم 
ان رضا الله من رضا الوالدين

واذا كنت عازما وواثقا من اهدافك

فحاول ان تقنعهم  باسلوب مقنع وهادف 

هذا تعقيبي على اخر شيء 
ولكن انت صرحت بانه كل شيء انتهى 
والحمد لله على كل حال

احيي فيك روحك المناضلة اخي الكريم 
واحيي فيك الصبر الجميل 
والقناعة الحميدة 

اخي العزيز 
قصتك هذي تبعث الامل الجديد 
وترسم الدمعة الحزينة 
وتبعث روح المناضلة في الحياة المريرة 
كل ما اقوله لك 

انك تصبر مليا
وخلي شعارك  قول السيدة فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها 

وكلما جرت نكبة علي ازداد صبري

واتمنى من رب العباد 
ان يزوجك ويزوج كل اعزب 

ويوفقك ويسدد طريقك 
الى كل خير ان شالله

وشكرا لفائض احساسكم ونبعكم 
وتواصلكم في هذه القصة واتمنى اني اعرف كيف انتهت  العلاقة ب محمد (م)
لانك بصراحة شوقتنا 
واخر شي شوقه ولا تضوقه 
بما انك تجرات وذكرت القصة 
فواصل ما لم تذكره 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والسداد  لك وللجميع 

تحياتي واتشكراتي

----------


## عاشق الحوراء

السلام عليكم جمعيا احبتى واعزائى اعضاء شبكة الناصرة تحياتى لكم واشواقى الحارة من محب لكم وما بدلتوة من جهد المتابعة والردود القيمة التى كتبتوها وعقبتو بها ارجو انشاء الله ان استفتو من هدة المدكرات التى مررت بها ودكرتها لكم هدة الدنياء يا اخوانى كلها تجارب ومحن من رب العالمين وانا ابحت لكم بكل اسرار حياتى التى مررت بها على مدار عام كامل من المعانات التى وجهتها من قبل الاهل والاقارب والجيران عدنا فى البحرين وانا لست الوحيد الدى حصل لة مثل هدة الاحداث هناك الكثير الكثير من الدين حصل لهم مثل هدة المدكرات واكثر ولكن من يستطيع ان يحكى ويقول عن كل صغيرة وكبيرة لنا ولكن انا اجزمت على نفسى بان اقول لكم الصدق ولا شىء غير الصدق وتعبعت امر والدى ووالدتى العزيزة وتركت الدنياء ولدتها لجل ابى وامى هم حياتى كلها ولا شىء سواهم الان فى حياتى ارجو انى وفقت فى ما كتبت لكم وادا كانت هناك اخطاء املائة او كليمات غير لائقة من بسبب التسرع فى الكلمات اعدرونى واطلب منكم المعدرة ادا بدر منى اى شىء يسو منتداكم وانا اشكر جميع الاعضاء وعلى راسهم مشرفنا الغالى العزيز وكما اشكر الاخت العزيزة ماى تيرس على متابعتها الدائمة والحرص على تعقيبها على كل حلقة تحياتى لكى اختى وارجو منك السموح ولكم منى جزيل الشكر جميعا وعساكم على القوة ويعطيكم ربى الف صحة وعافية بحق هدا اليوم الجمعة المبارك والان اودعكم امل الاقاء بكم فى جديد هدة المدكرات رغم انى ابعت فكرة الزواج عن راسى نهائيا بعد كل الا حصل لى وتبعت الصبر والسلوان

----------


## بنت النجف 2002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
أسأل الله لك التوفيق في الدنيا والأخرة وأن يشافي والديك شفاءًعاجلاً بحرمة محمد وآله الأطهار أول شيء كان أخر مقطع قرأته قبل شهر أو أكثر لأن خدمة الأنترنت توقفت عنا وما أن عادت اليوم الموافق 9_4_1426هـ الثلاثاء حتى رجعت وفتحت النت ودخلت لأكمل قصتك وتفاجئت من طريقتك في الكتابة مو كأنك معصب وايد مع اني كنت اصر عليك بأن تكمل وانت تقول صبروا ونحن نصبر وفس أوقات أكون مزحومة بالدراسة والأختبارات بس أقول ماعليه وأدخل وأحياننا أشو ف نفس الجزء وأصبر وأقول ماعليه الله يساعده هو يكتب ويصارع الأحداث مرة ثانية ويتذكر أيام عصيبة مرت عليه 
المهم توقعت انه محمد بنت من الوقت الي طلب منك أنك تشتري كاميرا 
والزواج قسمة ونصيب  وأفضل شيء الأنسان انه يأخذ بنت بلده
والمرض الوراثي مشكلة شفتها في العائلة  والله بنت خالتي كل شهر مترقدة مع ولدها  بس لو لجئتوا الى التحليل كان أفضل  والحمد لله على كل نعمة كانت أو هي كائنة
والصراحة أشجعك عل هاالنتيجة الإيجابية اللي اتخذتها وأغبطك على مدارتك وعنايتك بوالديك وكل هذا في ميزان أعمالك وحجة مبرورة إن شاء الله وذنوب مغفورة 
ومو عيب انه الواحد يخطأ لكن العيب أنه مايستفيد من خطأه
رزقك الله من يعينك على مرضاتك ووفقك للتي هي أزكى ورزقك حورية من حواري الدنيا قبل الجنة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## safwat

لا تردو على حادا في مليون بنت بتتمناك
الله بعوض
صفوت

----------


## ترخيما

أخي عاشق الحوراء  يارب تزوج وتلاقي البنت ألي تسعدك وتسعدها  :wink: 

ومن خلال قرائتي للأحداث ألي كتبتها لاحظت أرتكابك لكثير من الأخطاء

 وصحيح هالشئ رزق ونصيب ولكن لازم الواحد يقوم بالأسباب ويتوكل على

 الله  مو كل شئ يصير أنحطه على شماعة الرزق والنصيب ونحط أيدنا على

 خدنا  ومانبحث عن السبب و الأخطاء ألي وقعت فيها 

أول شئ أقضوا حوائجكم بالكتمان  أخي الكريم لاحظت في إحدى مرات

 الخطبة أنك قلت لصديقك  وهو ماصار شئ وماتقدمت ولاشئ وسبب لك مشاكل

 الخطئ الأول أفشاء الأمر  وبعده ماصار شئ   :sila: 

العلاج أنك تكتم على الأمر وماتخبر أحد وتحرص على خواتك  أنهم مايقولو
 لأحد أوكيه

ثاني شئ  لاحظت أنه لازم بيضة وطويلة وعيون رمادية وبنفسجية  وماأدري

 شو  وهذا من حقك  أحس خواتك  مصعبين المسألة ولازم ملكة الجمال  الحل

 أنك تلزم عليهم  أنك تريد وحده تشاركها حياتك مو أبجورة  ومزهرية  أخوي

 هذي وحده بتشاركها حياتك  :lol: 


ثالث شئ لاحظت أنه خواتك مايبغوا ناس من غير منطقة يعني صديقك  يعرض

 عليك بنات خالاته  وأنت الله يهديك تماطل وهذي موعاجبنها  وهذي ماتبغى

 من مكان بعيد  يعني العلة في خواتك بعد  مصعبين المسألة  وتالي بعد

 ماأنخطبت  البنت قلت أنا حضي منحوس   السبب أنت وخواتك  لازم تكون حازم   :rocket: 

مثلا خالي خطب وحدة من العائلة وتخيل الكل درى حتى اليهال ألي في الروضة درو  وتالي رفضته  أنقهر صحيح مرة بس شوف كيف كان تصرفه  راح يوم ثاني كلم أبوه وخطب وحدة  ويوم ثاني وافقوا تدري خواته وأمه ماأحد يدري وماأستشار أحد لأن خالاتي في مشاكل بينهم وبين هالعائلة  شوف ماراح  أستشار أحد عليه من نفسه وألحين تزوج وعنده بنت ومبسوط :walla: 

يعني أخوي  أذا في بالك أحد روح أخطب وماعليك من خواتك لأنهم السبب في ما أظن  يعني أتحقق من العائلة وأخطب البنت وخلاص وأنتهينا 
الله يهديك لازم فلانة ترضى ولازم تعجبها  أنت المعني 

وشئ ثاني نسيته أتمنى تاخذ من نفس بلدك وماتاخذ من برى  هذا راي وأنت حر :mad: 

أتمنى أنك أستفدت من هالهدرة  والله يخلي والدك ووالدتك

نسألكم الدعاء :seif:

----------


## منحوسة

الله يعطيك العافية...
أختك ..منحوسة..

----------

